# Single girls having/considering IVF Part 11



## Sharry

Happy Chatting


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Looking more & more likely that my next tx will be IVF   just waiting for my bloods to come back as had the usual HIV, Hep B & C, Syphilis and AMH. Once AF shows up I just need an andral follie scan on day 3 to 5 and then my results and notes will go to the review people to see if I can do 1 more egg share. I'm not really sure how I feel about it but after 10 IUI's I have had enough   and cant face much more even though the last time I had IVF I ended up in hospital for 10 days   If I get approved I will be going to CARE in Nottingham anyone else been there  

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Chowy

Jovi: I hope you get youself sorted out honey. Tax credits have been very good for me and as im going back to work 16 hrs a week and my salary will be pretty low, I will get 80% of childcare paid for me which is a huge weight.  Perhaps you had a jobsworth when you called as I have generally found them helpful when I have needed help/advice.  As everyone had said you will find a way through this.

Best of luck 
Chowy xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi ... just bookmarking really...

 to anyone about to embark on tx..


Maya


----------



## Poppygem

Hello all, 
I'm new to this board but am currently single and doing IVF. I have been injecting stims for  6 days. Another scan tomorrow and Im hoping he says egg collection will be Friday. Yesterday he wasnt sure if it wouldbe Fri or Monday!


----------



## GIAToo

Poppygem, just wanted to wish you good luck.  I have been stimming for 5 days now (well, after tonights jab!), but last time I had to stimm for 16 days so I'll be a way behind you.
All the best       

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Poppygem

Thank you ) Its my first attempt and all very scary! Looking forward to a night without being stabbed lol Got my poor mam doing them as I couldn't do it myself!


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Poppygem (I just typed poopgem!  ) 

I had my first scan today and I have 6 follies (which is amazing as last time I only really had one!!) and I may be in for EC on Monday or Tuesday, so we may be going in at the same time after all.    Good on your Mam for helping you out,  I think mine would pass out!

Let me know how you get on with your next appt   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Poppygem

LOL I reply to anything!
Had my scan today at a couple of follicles at 20/22 a couple at 18, afew at 15 and some less than 10 so we are all go for friday when they may have grown a bit more. 3 injections tonight! Then hopefully my next jab will be for a blood test after my 2ww!!! How exciting is all this?

Poppygem xx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 six follies      that's just great news, I'm so pleased for you.

Poppygem wishing you lots of luck with your cycle   

Jovi how are you doing hun? Not long before you start now  

bingbong x


----------



## Chowy

Good Luck all, lets hope for our next batch of babies.  They all seem to come in groups.  There were 4 with my Pup when he was born, Kylecat, Muddylane, and patterdale.  Funny perhaps BFP are catching once one person gets one!!!!!!! Would be nice. xxx

Chowy


----------



## GIAToo

Poppygem - hope all went well today, let us know how you got on    
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Poppygem

A little disappointed as I only got 5 eggs but will have to wait until tomorrow to see how they are ! 
Poppygem xx


----------



## GIAToo

Try not to be disappointed hun  , I only got one last time.   there is some love action in the lab tonight!!     

I'm in for EC on Tuesday  
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Poppygem

LOL never thought of it like tat - my eggs getting more action than me tonight lol
Thank you for the reassurrances and making me smile xx Good luck for Tuesday xx


----------



## sweet1

Good luck Poppygem, how exciting...

And that's great news GIA Too, I know how down you were last time and I really hope it's a different result this time, so happy there are 6 follies this time round


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Sweet SA     When do you fly out?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

GIA2 sending lots of       for EC tomorrow      

Poppygem how are things going?

Is anyone else starting soon?

I'm due to start down regging next week  
Feeling a little bit anxious about the whole thing to be honest, so sorry for not posting much my head is firmly in the sand!  Had a lovely weekend out and about in the sunshine which made me feel better.  I dont know why but I am finding the fact that I am doing this on my own a bit harder than I did IUI - I don't like the thought of going for EC and ET on my own, it's silly but I want someone there with me to share the excitement (and hold my hand)    So thankful you are all here though   so I know I'm never really alone through this.  It just makes me a bit sad having to keep it all a secret and not have a partner to get excited (or ease my anxiety!!) with.  Having said all that a man would probably only complicate things and stress me out even more    I should be more grateful  

Anyways, I'm sure once I actually start I will feel better - the run up to my first IUI was awful but once treatment actually started everything felt so much better.  Fingers crossed.

Love & luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## ambergem

Hi Jovigirl

I know how you feel, when I'm having tx it always makes me feel sad that I'm not going through it with someone special. Try to just think about your end goal   and don't be worried- you'll be fine   Have you got a friend who would go to the appointments with you? 

Much love & luck      

L xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Linz    Yes, it is the end goal that keeps me going.  I see from your sig you have been through the mill with OHSS recently - are you feeling better now?  Sorry you didn't make it to ET this month     that FET can be soon for you.  

I've kept things pretty low key and haven't really told anybody - though once I know when EC & ET will be I will have a re-think and see if anyone is likely to be able to come with me, there is a couple of people I can think of who would be supportive and understand just how important it is - and be excited for me.  I've been fine thru scans/appts/iui etc on my own but for some reason this time I just want someone there - I think part of it is I just want to burst with the excitement of it all and it kills me having to keep    I'm worse with good news  

Thanks hun         for you too
Jovi x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Jovigirl  

My poor Dad is having to come with me alone tomorrow (i.e. without Mum, 'cos she went off on a cruise with her sisters today!!) Bless!.  Last time the nurses thought he was my DH so they'll definitely think that this time    I feel sad at times that I'm doing this without a partner, then other times I am grateful!  

And as for men, well I've got a date on Wednesday!! Talk about bad timing, but as there are no guarantees with treatment or romance, I'm not putting either on hold    Just trying to take each day at a time.

Keep us posted as to how you get on     

Hi Linz   
GIA Too xx


----------



## bingbong

Jovi you aren't on your own, I can't speak for the others but I know that I'll be right there with you   I know that it's not quite the same but it's the best that I can offer. If I lived closer I'd be driving to really be there with you  

GIA2 good luck with EC tomorrow  

bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks bingbong      You'll be getting blow by blow accounts every step of the way  

GIA2 - I sometimes get a lift from my dad as I don't drive - not quite sure what he thinks I'm going for - but he doesn't ask    I did drop it out in conversation when I first started but that was over a year ago but he probably didn't put 2 and 2 together! Despite dropping me off outside the centre for reproductive medicine numerous times I don't think the penny has dropped    I think he just assumes it's 'girl stuff'  

Just can't wait to get started now


----------



## ambergem

Thank you jovi, I have been through the mill a bit this time- I so wanted a fresh cycle but it wasn't to be   so now I just have to put all my energy into willing my little frosties to be strong!! I'm sure one of your friends would love to support you through your tx. Most of mine have been fab although they don't really understand. I'm very lucky because my mum is incredibly supportive and comes to all my apts with me (& does my jabs because I'm pathetic!!). We're all here for you as much as we can be so keep focussed xx

GIAToo- hi! That's lovely that your dads going with you tomorrow. My mum couldn't make one of my apts once and sent my dad with me, I thought he'd be really awkward but actually he was great. I'm sure everyone probably thought we were a couple too   lots of luck for EC anyway-   For lots of healthy eggs, look forward to hearing how you get on. Ooooh and hope the date goes well   

hi bingbong, hope you're well- I bet you're still  pinching yourself!!   

L xx


----------



## Rose39

Good luck for EC today GIA2  
Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GAIT2- I really hope that EC goes well and you get lots of eggs
L x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello to everyone - and good luck gia too!    

hope you're all doing well..

lol &    

bpxx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck GIA2! Hope all goes well.   
My Dad came with me to register E's birth and was assumed to be Dad! Hope that's the next confusion after EC you have to look forward to. 

Good luck Jovi and Poppygem too!   

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## GIAToo

Just a quickie as supposed to be on my way out....

Had my call and two of my eggs fertilised and are being put back tomorrow.  I just   that they develop overnight and don't arrest    Goodness, the worry never ends does it?!  I'm in tears at the mo    I am going to try and organise acupuncture for before and after, I hope that will calm me down.   

Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## Poppygem

I had 2 eggs put back on Monday so now on the dreaded 2WW - had a couple of days off work but back in tomorrow !!

Love & luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck GIAtoo and Poppygem....guess we three are 2WW buddies then...let's see if we can make it 3 out of 3    
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

GIA2 all the best for tomorrow   sorry you've been feeling upset, hope you managed to sort your acupuncture and it helps you feel better.

Congrats on being PUPO poppygem     

Suity if there is any justice in the world this will be your turn     

Jovi x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks ladies - feel much better now despite being blown out for a date tonight!   Nothing a trip to Candy Cakes in Covent Garden didn't put right!    Have acupuncture booked for before and after ET tomorrow.

Suity and Poppygem - congratulations on being PUPO and      you're right Suity and we get a hatrick!!!      


Hello Jovigirl - hope you're ok.  Hey, is the Jovi as in Bon Jovi?

Lots of love and luck
GIA tooxx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 pleased to hear that you are feeling better, think that you will have to tell me about Candy Cakes! Really hope that your embies behave themselves tonight and that ET goes ok tomorrow    

bingbong x


----------



## cocochanel1

Giatoo - good luck for ET    xxx


----------



## acrazywench

GIAtoo - sending you lots of    for ET today.

Suity and Popygem - hope that the 2ww flies by and brings fantastic results.

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Thank you all so much for your positiveness and good wishes.  Unfortunately I only had one embryo to put back today and although it is at 5 cells on day 2 and is a Grade1-2, I just feel so hopeless at the moment.  I know there are lots of stories of success with one egg, but the chances of my old eggs working feel so slim, i.e. the chances of a good egg coming out of only 4 eggs.  I'm feeling down that I have no-one to keep trying naturally with and I've already started worrying about how I'm going to afford more treatment.      Sorry - I'll shut up now.  

I will be more positive I promise and I'll be back to do personals.  Can't bring myself to join the 2WW thread though.

Take care everyone   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## caramac

GIA - sorry to hear that you are feeling so down.   I don't want to offer any trite advice as I don't have the experience to back it up. So I will just say one thing I believe in life in general...worrying and being negative will NEVER have a good result. However being positive (however hard it might be) has been proven to have results. So try your hardest to stay positive through this 2WW - even if it feels like you're faking it some/most of the time!


----------



## acrazywench

GIAtoo, sorry to hear you're feeling low.   Sending lots of sticky vibes to your precious embie.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAtoo - sorry to hear you're feeling a bit low and disappointed. But at the end of the day you are PUPO and it's not over until test day. Sending lots of    your way. It seems to me that there's a lot of luck and randomness in this IVF 'game' - some women get pg with one 'average' embryo, others get negative results with two or even three grade 1 blasts. So don't give up - it could just be your lucky embyro
I won't post much on 2WW thread either - never see much point in discussing symptoms etc when they could all be related to the drugs anyway. If it's worked, it's worked. And if not, not. I'm powerless to affect that now, just got to wait - and hope  
Hope you feel a bit brighter soon, take care
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks girls - I KNOW I should be postive and I'm lucky to have got this far, but I think yesterday the disappointment was a bit overwhelming  

However today is a new day and I am working on my positivity for ALL of us!!!     

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxxx
GIA Tooxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi GIAtoo

Just read your other post    
Just remember that one pathetic little undersized follicle I managed to come up with and the giant of a 2 year old you met in Brighton  
Sending you tons of             like they always say it only takes one good un.

Upsy
xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

GIAtoo, Poppygem, Suity wishing you all the luck for your 2ww.   

Coco xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Tahnks Upsy and Coco   

Upsy - yes it is very hard to believe that your not so LO came from a wee follie as you describe!  Hope you're ok and work is not too bad?  

Feeling very bloated, but slightly more positive after the weekend.  I think I'm finding it hard to self-protect mode more than anything  

Suity and Poppygem - hope you're both ok  

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Poppygem

I was very naughty yesterday and tested 2 days early and got a BFP!!! The pink line wasn't as dark as the test line but i didn't need a magnifying glass to see it so letting myself get a little bit excited!! I will do the test the clinic gave me tomorrow so just praying it gives me the same response as the early response did!

Good luck to GIA Too and Suity too - I've fingers crossed for us all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## GIAToo

ooh Poppygem you naughty girl, but how exciting!!!!       
Let us know how you get on. 


I am sure it's all over for me and desperate to test but I am only 7dp2dt    Going a bit bonkers here tbh   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Poppygem

Its not over for you yet - I'm not singing   lol xxx I'm bursting with positive vibes now ans sharing them all with you xxxx


----------



## caramac

Yay Poppygem!!!   that's great news!!!!

GIA - don't give up hope yet.


----------



## ambergem

Fantastic news Poppygem     x

Hang in there GIAToo     Good luck x

And good luck to you too Suitcase     x


----------



## Poppygem

Tested again this morning with a digital peestick and it said Pregnant 2 - 3 weeks! As I could only be 2 weeks today I'm hoping thats good news for levels.

Still sending you vibes GIA Too and Suity xxx


----------



## Papillon

Poppygem, congrats!    

GIA Too and Suity, Good Luck for testing.    

Papillon


----------



## cocochanel1

Poppygem, congratulations xxx

Heaps of luck to Giatoo and Suity xxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Poppygem that's great news!!!! Hopefully the others on this thread will be following your track  

bingbong x


----------



## starbuck

Excellent poppygem - congratulations.  Fingers crossed for a run of BFPs now.

Good luck Suity and GIAtoo.

Starbuck
x


----------



## some1

Congratulations Poppygem - fantastic news!!!

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

poppygem so pleased for you congratulations
xx


----------



## lulumead

fantastic news Poppygem    
xxx

sending lots of      to everyone else waiting.
x


----------



## acrazywench

Poppygem that's excellent news - congratulations! I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy.

x


----------



## caramac

Fantastic news Poppygem!!!! Congrats on your


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats, that's great news  
Annaleah x


----------



## Chowy

Congrats Poppygem. xx

Chowy


----------



## sweet1

Congrats PoppyGem!!!!!


----------



## GIAToo

Poppygem - just seen you on the Waiting for 1st Scan thread and you're scan is the day before mine!  How are you feeling??    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Poppygem

Hi GIAToo,
I'm a nervous wreck but fine lol I cheer on a morning when I wake up feeling sick! (bet that doesn't last long - I will be moaning about it soon no doubt lol )
Scan seems like such a long time away doesn't it? How are you?

xxxx


----------



## GIAToo

Poppygem - I am a nervous wreck too    - glad it's not just me!! I feel sick all the time and I am sure that is just from the anxiety    I am going to try and get in to the habit of using a relaxation CD I have and I may have a bit more acupuncture.  And yes the scan does seem like ages away!   

Let's just keep up our            
GIA Tooxx


----------



## bubble love

Hi there I wonder if I may be so bold as to ask you how much did your IVF treatment cost with doner sperm.. I'm lost and to scared to ask my local clinic incase they don't treat single women..

Look forward to hearing from you soon.
Bubble Love


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Bubblelove   

I've had 2 cycles and I have spent £10,000 which includes £1,800 for 4 vials of donor sperm, but does not include the full cost of the drugs , so you would need to add approximately £1,500-£2,000 per cycle for drugs.  It really depends on what YOU personally need.  My first cycle was more expensive as I was responding poorly to the drugs and needed to have more of them, the second time I responded much better and needed less drugs.  I would call the clinic if I were you, because while you are not sure if they treat single women or not, you are wasting time thinking about them.  And if they don't treat single women, you can get on with finding a clinic who does.  There ARE lots of clinics that treat single women   

If you have any more questions, ask away. 
GIA Tooxx


----------



## GIAToo

BTW - I should say I was at one of the most expensive clinics too!


----------



## Poppygem

Mine was over £6,000 for one treatment - but again I think I was at an expensive clinic. I just jumped into it with little research of prices and since reading posts on here I think you can get it cheaper. Abroad seems to be the cheapest option if you are willing to travel.


----------



## bubble love

Thank you guys.. you've helped me loads I shall call them tomorrow and ask all the questions.. I'm really very grateful x


----------



## bubble love

Thank you so much for all your advice.. I have called the doctors and have booked for a week Friday. Shall try and speak with the womens hospital before I go for back ground info.. My word it's an expensive desire and dream but well worth it if you you get the BFP.. 

One other thought when you pay for the treatment costing £6,000 do you have to pay that everytime i.e for no 2 cycle if no 1 doesn't work?? 

Thanks You again x


----------



## Chowy

Bubblelove where are you based?  Think I posted previously elsewhere re IVF cost, im in the Midlands area and mine was £3500 with drugs and donor sperm, however the next time they needed to up my drugs so cost £4000.

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Treatment costs to vary and also depends on you and your drugs etc- I have paid £6-15,000 for OE IVF cycles including drugs the Bridge being the cheapest and ARGC at the other end of the spectrum.  You can cut down on drug costs by getting them from pharmacies and not clinincs so do shop around.

Bubble Love were are you located as the Homerton Hospital in London is v cheap for IVF
L x


----------



## bubble love

Thank you both. I'm in Birmingham and I know that the womens except single women but the cost is frightening me a little.. I really only have upto 4k for the first time and will have to just keep on saving for treatments thereafter.. 

So can you suggest a good clinic with good success rates and one that reasonable.. I'll have a look at Homerton x


----------



## bubble love

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Treatment costs to vary and also depends on you and your drugs etc- I have paid £6-15,000 for OE IVF cycles including drugs the Bridge being the cheapest and ARGC at the other end of the spectrum. You can cut down on drug costs by getting them from pharmacies and not clinincs so do shop around.
> 
> Bubble Love were are you located as the Homerton Hospital in London is v cheap for IVF
> 
> Chowy, where in the midlands did you have your treatment??
> x
> 
> L x





♥JJ1♥ said:


> Treatment costs to vary and also depends on you and your drugs etc- I have paid £6-15,000 for OE IVF cycles including drugs the Bridge being the cheapest and ARGC at the other end of the spectrum. You can cut down on drug costs by getting them from pharmacies and not clinincs so do shop around.
> 
> Bubble Love were are you located as the Homerton Hospital in London is v cheap for IVF
> L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sme place like London Women's Clinic will do a 3 cycle package but you have fit their criteria, age, good fertility history etc
l x


----------



## indekiwi

Bubble love, I think Aweeze (normally posts on single bumps and babes thread) had her IVF tx in Birmingham.  You might try and send her a PM as she will have up to date knowledge of IVF costs there.


A-Mx


----------



## ambergem

Hi Bubblelove

I was going to suggest looking at LWC too. As JJ said, they do a 3 cycle package which I think is about £5,500 ish plus drugs and sperm. For a single cycle it's about £2750 plus drugs and sperm again. Drugs usually cost about £1000, but as one of the other ladies said you don't have to get those from the clinic and you should be able to get cheaper. The sperm is £850 I think and there's no waiting list. Everyone there is very nice and helpful. It'd would be a bit of a treck from B'ham though! I live in Northampton and find it quite hectic having to go down to London all the time for the scans, it would be much easier to use a clinic closer to home as you need lots of scans for IVF. It's also worth bearing in mind other costs which may crop up eg. blastocyst culture, freezing any left over embryo etc. Have you considered egg share to keep cost down?

Wishing you lots of luck   

L xx


----------



## Damelottie

Bubblelove - this might not be what you're looking for but I had my son using a donor embryo. I went abroad for treatment and estimate that, with flights,hotel, medication, treatment, it cost me about £1200.

Good luck

LL xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Bubblelove I'm being treated at an NHS clinic as a private patient, just checked their price list and IVF is £2127 or ICSI £2573 - both excluding medication.

Good luck
Jovi x


----------



## bubble love

Wow, thank you all so very much once again.. It's great to hear from women who have gone through the process.

I can't do Egg Share as I'm 36 (to old!!) so it's all or nothing. I have been quoted in the region of £3500.00 from Womens excluding sperm so depending on that price porb looking at £4500-£5000. I don't think they do a 3 cycle package which is a shame as I'd rather save more and buy the package.

I know I can see from what your notes say underneath your message but how successful is the IVF really.. all these % confuse me a tad and I'm no mathematician!!
x


----------



## Chowy

Hi BL

I had treatment at The Priory with Mr Sawers, and as I said previously all in with drugs, sperm it was £3500, until I needed drugs upping then went to £4,000 as menopur is pretty expensive.  PM me and let me know where you are and perhaps we could meet up and have a chat. Also let me know if you have private Health Cover as when my IVF 1 and 2 were abandoned prior to EC I had only scans to pay for and BUPA paid them.  Priory also do good cheaper drug packages, but also worth trying the cheap drugs thread on here who advise you of pharmacies who do cheaper than average IVF drugs.

OMG I have just eaten a big bag of malsesers while reading and writing on FF   

Take care and everyone have a good weekend in the rain   

Chowy and Pup. xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Well I've had to cancel and am not at all amused - I was too upset to bring myself to post last night    I hadn't downregged enough at baseline scan yesterday.... ovaries ok but womb lining not thin enough.  The clinic will not check me again until next week which means EC could fall into 3 days of a week I can't get time off ..... and they won't let me down reg a couple of days longer to put it back a few days because they are closing the labs for 2 weeks in June.  Really p****d off they won't let me start later this week - AF only arrived Friday so by tomorrow I could have been set to go and timings would have worked out for EC.  For ET I could have blagged a couple of hours if that was to fall during those days.  And d/regging has left me with the heaviest AF I've ever had.

I know baby is much more important than work but I can't let my colleagues down, and taking time off during those few days would do just that, and I need my job to support bubs when the time comes - it's local which is very important as I can't drive, thinking logistics and getting to and from childcare etc.  Taking a sick day and dropping my colleagues in it would obviously not go down well, and in the current climate it is important for me to be loyal and do the best I can at work.  It all boils down to being able to support bubs at the end of the day.

Sorry for being a rubbish poster lately
Jovi x


----------



## GIAToo

Jovi - I'm so sorry you've had to cancel hun    
It's so difficult juggling everything isn't it? I don't blame you for wanting to be loyal to work and well done for thinking about the long term future, that must be so hard to do.  I hope it all works out in the end     
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Jovi....soooo frustrating, having just had to cancel for the second month, I totally feel your frustration so     


The work/baby balance is tough but I'm with you, need to weigh up being able to look after bubs when they make an appearance. I can't believe that the clinic is so inflexible.


So sorry to hear this, its really hard when you have emotionally invested, plus the financial implications...hope you're not being stung for not being able to go ahead, especially as it seems more to do with clinic closure than your timings.
xxx


----------



## ambergem

So sorry Jovi   . I cant believe the clinic won't help you   , not surprised you're p****d off!! I know what you mean about work and not letting your colleagues down, its so difficult trying to get time off especially when you cant book in advance because you dont know when you'll need the time. I've already had to rule out any further tx after this FET until autumn because of the problems with trying to get the time off. Wouldn't it be wonderful to win some money and be able to give work up- even if only for a while!!

I really hope you'll be able to get going again soon, it must be so upsetting and frustrating     

L xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jovi, already said it, but I am so sorry hun    . Totally unbelievable that the clinic won't help you   . Thinking of you...  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks everyone   

And Lulu so sorry you've had to cancel again too      It's really horrid after gearing up and all the emotion running up to it, so upsetting and frustrating when it doesn't happen.

Time to start waiting for AF again    

You're all marvellous


----------



## acrazywench

I'm having a review consultation on Monday following my third medicated iui. The standard protocol at my clinic seems to be to move you on to ivf after your third try so I'm expecting that to be the recommendation. Are there any questions I should go in there ready to ask?

In many ways I'm on board with moving on to ivf - I want to increase my chances of getting a bfp that sticks as soon as possible and I only have 3 vials of swimmers left - but the cost, the increased medication and whether extra time/extra visits to the clinic are needed for ivf are a bit worrying. I won't be offered the three cycle package as my fsh levels are too high - which is really annoying.   (Will I be asked to get my hormones tested again or will my responses to gonal f from the iui be enough? It has been a year since I had the blood tests and the results were terrible (and devastating) - I don't really want to have them done again as I would be gutted if they came out even worse.)

Any advice anyone has on what I should be asking/what sort of information I should come away with would be much appreciated.

x


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey everybody

Is that ok to join you? i am not having tx at the moment but after 3rd failed iui about 10 days ago or so, i have made the decision to go for ivf at OFU (anyone having tx there?)

for several reasons tx will not start until sept 10 at the earliest - i have to attend an information evening, then a consent appt (apparently different to iui) then wait for af and get started. i also need to save more money, what i have left for 2 further diuis will not be enough for ivf. have recalculated my budget and know how much i can save every month but am trying to find a second job (evenings, weekends) to help with that. also need to loose a minimun of 3 stone - ofu wont treat you if bmi not below 35 but ideally should be closer to bmi 30 so gonna try very hard to stick to my diet

anyway, sorry for rambling on. i have just read the 6 pages of this thread but as soon as i am more up to speed with everybody's situation, i will do some personals.

in the meantime, i hope you are all enjoying the hot and sunny weekend (i managed to get burnt reading a book in the park   )

Gini x


----------



## GIAToo

acrazywench - have a look at this thread - it says ICSI but a lot of the questions will be the same for IVF and some may only be relevant to a follow up, but it'll give you an idea;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

You may have to have your bloods done again as I think they like them to be within last 6 months, but I may be wrong. Good luck for tomorrow  

Gini/Frenchy - welcome to the thread.  I don't even know what OFU stands for  . I'm at the Lister. You could have a look and see if there is a thread for your clinic. Good luck with finding extra part-time work so that you can save up quickly and also all the best for getting your BMI where you want it    

Hi to everyone else  
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hey* GIAToo* - thanks for the welcome and the  . Sorry for using the initials instead of full words - OFU stands for Oxford Fertility Unit. How is your pregnancy going? have you had your first scan yet?

*  everybody else* - hope you're well and enjoying the sunshine  . I am a bit annoyed with myself, well a lot actually, as i got burnt yesterday when i sat in the park with a book for too long which means i cant go in the sun today 

Gini x


----------



## acrazywench

GIA2 - thanks so much for the link to those questions, really really helpful. (Something tells me I may need more than the half hour slot they've given me!)

x


----------



## GIAToo

acrazywench - you're welcome - let us know how you got on today 

Gini - All seems ok, no bleeding or anything so far. I have my first scan tomorrow afternoon, so hopefully I can relax (a little bit) once I get past that  Here is a link to the Oxfordshire threads just in case you haven't looked or found it yet;
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=244.0 
No sitting in the sun for too long today!! 

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## bingbong

GIA2 I was thinking of you this morning and about your scan tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you   I hope that it will be the most amazing experience for you.

Crazy good luck with your appointment, I hope that they answer all your questions.

Frenchy good luck with the move from IUI to IVF and shifting that extra weight   

bingbong x


----------



## Stretch

Thought you might like to post here 2morrow

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237505.new#new


----------



## Mifi

Goodluck GIA2 hope your first scan goes well and lots more to come          

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## acrazywench

GIA2 - great news on your scan.

afm I duly took a list of questions with me, 'revised' whilst sitting outside the doctor's office...and then promptly forgot to ask half of them once I was in the room! I was all prepared to hear a hard ivf sell and was quite surprised when I didn't really get it. My consultant said iui with more stimulation to try to get 2 or 3 follies was quite tempting because it had worked the first time even thought it didn't stick. However, the stats for a positive outcome with ivf are much higher and she recommended the short protocol if I go down that route. I only have 3 vials of swimmers left so that also has to be taken into consideration – I don’t want to buy any more and, although at the moment I’m just focused on a positive outcome, if I am lucky enough to get to a place where I am considering a sibling it would be good to have some swimmers in storage.  

The upside of the conversation was finding out that even though my hormone blood tests last year indicated poor/compromised fertility, my baseline follie scans and actual response to the drugs with iui have been better than my doctor initially expected so if I do want to do ivf I will be eligible for the three cycle package. 

So now I have a huge decision to make and whatever I opt for I will probably be left wondering if the alternative was a better option. If I go for iui and it doesn’t work, I will wish I’d spent the money on ivf. If I go for ivf it will be more aggressive/invasive and more costly and there are still no guarantees. 

I’m not known for my decision making skills – I changed my lunch order twice today – so this kind of high level of decision making is just a bit on the scary side!*g*

x


----------



## GIAToo

acrazywench - your signature doesn't say how old you are - you don't have to say, but for me because I was over 40 and because I had seen so many  people do many IUIs before moving onto IVf and finally because I had put a limit on the number of attempts I was going to make, I decided to go straight for IVF.  But I can understand that you would be tempted to do IUI again if it was successful once.  It's so difficult, sorry I can't help more     Oh and the not asking all your questions when you get in the room is typical    

How is everyone else today?   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## acrazywench

Hi GIA2, 

I'm 36 as of last month. I'm a bit worried about running out of time because of my initial hormone test results and I've been obsessing over fertility for over a year now so in many ways I would just like to get on with it. I suppose I've just answered my own question there! The financial side of ivf is scary (any babster will have to get used to hand-me-downs and the little runaround plan would be out of the window - which isn't terrible news since I'm not driving's biggest fan) and in an ideal world I would rather go for the option with less drugs/less invasiveness. I've spent the weekend swinging backwards and forwards between the two options. I've still got time to think about it so no doubt I will make and re-make my mind up quite a few times before I'm done. 

Sorry! This post turned into a bit of a random ramble.


----------



## kizzi79

Hello ladies

I was after some advice. I have just had a medicated iui and am really really hoping it has worked, but i am a planner and feel i need a plan just in case...

I have one final vial of swimmers and am thinking about trying ivf as an egg sharer. I was wondering how you have coped with time off work for procedures and not knowing when this will be needed - have you had time off sick, or have the drs at the clinic signed you off work, or just used lots of holiday time? Did you tell your employers? 

I have struggled with iui, having to guess when to take holiday (as need to book this off at least a month in advance) and to date have not told anyone I work with about my treatment, so just don't know how to plan for so much extra time off (especially as from what I have read you can't even plan whe EC and ET are going to be until just before).

Thank you so so much for any advice, Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Teela

Hi Krissi,

It really does depend how far away your clinic is..... I was lucky as I went to a satellite for all the scanning
which is 30 mins away and went before work, so no hassle with that. It is difficult to plan EC as you don't really
have a clue until you start stimming, I sort of prepared my place of work by saying I had to go on for a minor procedure
and was not 100% sure of when as all they had given me was a week commencing!!  I certainly did'nt tell them I was
having IVF, think I just said a lady problem and left it at that!!!   

I had to get a friend to take me for EC as you can't drive after the sedation, to be honest I could have gone back to work
the next day and felt fine. ET was fine and again would have been fine to go back to work next day but clinic gave me a sick 
note. Think I had a week off work from EC to return, although I didn't need it I thought what the hell, I never have time off sick.

You will cope Krissi, it is easier than you think depending on how far you have to keep treking to the clinic.

Teela
x


----------



## ambergem

Hiya Krissi

Firstly, good luck for OTD. I hope your IUI has worked so you don't need to worry about IVF. I know what you mean though about wanting a back-up plan! I ended up telling my boss when I switched from IUI to IVF just because I knew I'd need more time off because of all the extra scans. My clinic is an hours train journey away so I usually ended up needing to take a whole day off just for a 10 minute scan. As Teela said though, if your clinic is nearby you could get the scans done before work. Once you start stimming the clinic should be able to give you a rough idea of when EC is likely to be so you can plan your time off then. If you can, I would have 2 weeks off after EC (although I never have just because I haven't had enough annual leave days!) You may be a bit sore after EC and it'll give you time to rest during 2ww too. I work for a small company and had to take all my tx-related time as annual leave (even when I was really poorly with OHSS  ). Some companies allow a certain number of days per year paid time off for fertility tx though. Your GP would probably sign you off if you asked also. Hope some of this helps but as I say hopefully you won't need it because your IUI will have worked    

Linz xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks so much Teela and Linz   

I have always got really stressed about sorting time off work for tx, and was worried that the change to IVF would exacerbate this, but it sounds like you get some idea of when EC and ET may be.

My clinic is an hour and halfs drive from home (or 2 and a half hours from where I work) - the closest one to where i live! Also I work as a nurse in a small team (so worry about the patients and my colleagues etc - when i should prob occasionally think about me!). 

Thanks for your help (will keep you updated), Krissi


----------



## lulumead

Hi Krissi


just to add I did a variety of things....always had EC day off (obviously!) worked inbetween EC & ET as felt ok. One time I took a week off sick - signed myself off from EC, as I never do that, and that was a nice way to do it. Once I took annual leave.  I always tried to keep my diary at work fairly free when I knew treatment might be so I didn't cause additional stress about covering stuff.


But anyway, you aren't going to need to worry as you'll have BFP before then   


xxx


----------



## winky77

Hi Girls....

I am not really sure where to post any more!  I've been part of this community for 2.5 years but as I am now in a relationship I am having an identity crisis!!!    The upshot is that I don't want to lose my place on this site....I need to keep my options open....I really really want this relationship to work....but whether it does or it doesnt I still have to goal of having a family to fulfil.  I am continuing to work on removing some of the barriers to success and improving my chances.  Last week I went to Hammersmith hospital and forked out a small fortune to have my fibroid removed by Dr Trew....except he was stuck in Korea as a typhoon had closed the airport!!!....I decided to go ahead with his colleague Dr Lavery.  He was pleased with the outcome and I have 'interesting' colour pics of my insides showing the various stages of the procedure!!  Tried to show them to DP but strangely not interested ?!?!?     I won't know if they got it all in one go until they scan me in 6 weeks time...fingers crossed.  What he did say was that it was bigger than expected, was encroaching onto the cavity quite badly and definately needed to come out as could have been affecting my fertility up to 50%!!!!  50%.....jeez......

So after a recovery time and subject to it all being out then I am good to go for a last OE chuck everything at it (immunes, CGH array etc....).  Not sure on the timing....as obviously need to be sure about everything else.   

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky, 

Good to see you posting and you will always have a home here - even if you are not technically a singlie any more.  Fingers crossed the scan in 6 weeks shows all is clear and you can find a way forwards - perhaps even a fabulous surprise natural BFP!!

So you just keep posting wherever you feel comfortable, you're always welcome 

Suitcase
x


----------



## Mifi

Winky I agree you are part of our FF family so please stay          good to hear your op was a sucess   

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Roo67

Winky - As the others say you always have a home here, it was lovely to read 'DP' in your post   

Hope they managed to get it all and that you are good to go in a month or so's time.

R xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Winky

Please feel free to keep posting here.  It is nice to hear your stories and I, for one, wants to know how it all ends up.  It is also nice to hear of a singlie who has managed to find love whilst going through this journey so it is good to hear that not all guys are scared off by this process.

Well done on getting your fibroid removed.  Did you have a myo or embolisation?

Sima x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky- glad it has all been done, Dr Lavery and Mr Trew work together and do private practice together plus are IVF not just gynaes.  I know what you mean about the colour pics, my donor's partner was tidying my papers- I hoard and keep everything but in no order- and he said, one day when he was trying to organise me! that I needed to because I would send my blood results to the bank and my photos of my womb would end up at work!

Also re Hammersmith just check that you haven't paid £500 too much as for a hysterscopy they would take £2500 from your credit card the extra £500 was in case needed, but the finance team would only refund it if you rang and asked orherwise they credited your hosp acct!! 

L x


----------



## Elpida

Winky - congrats on the relationship, so pleased for you. I think one thing we can all be certain of is that time changes many things and this journey rarely follows the path we started on. You carry on posting away!


Well I just did my first round of injections. I'm doing the short protocol again with maximum dose menopur, EC around the 12th or so if all goes well. Baseline scan on CD3 showed 'inactive ovaries and thin endometrium' which is exactly what I wanted to be able to start stimming but it also looks like the HRT has done nothing to stimulate my ovaries. No reason why they should I suppose, but it had crossed my mind. The benefit will hopefully be that the increase in oestrogen over the past few months will mean the eggs I do get      will be of a better quality. It was very clear they're not expecting miracles, but I don't need a miracle, just a chance!


I've been waiting so long to reach this point again I think I'm a little stunned.


Am I the only one going through a cycle at the moment?


----------



## Mifi

E I really hope that the drugs do their work and you get a bumper crop of good quality eggs          I think its so hard to keep up the       when the stakes are so high and nerves really kick in. I'm already dreadfully nervous for my next IVF and I haven't even started yet    I hope you have lots of friends and family supporting you     keep posting as we are all here for you   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Chowy

E I am so happy for you honey, it was so hard between my IVF's and that was only a few weeks so I know how much the last few months have taken their toll on you.  But you are back to it and I so hope it all goes well.   

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi everyone   

Winky - glad you got the fibroid sorted and I hope that all is well in 6 weeks (or is it 5 now?)  Glad to hear your relationship is going so well   

E - good luck with this cycle        I won't be cycle until Aug/Sep after the m/c.  Got to hope my body gets back into the swing of things    I really hope this is the one for you   

Hi FM - did I see on your signature you had just had another basting?     

Hi Sima, Chowy, Roo, Suity, Lulumead, Kriss, Linz, Teela, acrazywench, Frenchy and JJ1   (and anyone I've missed)   

AFM - I had my follow up at the Lister yesterday and the consultant was really positive and didn't see any reason to move to DE just yet.  She did suggest immunes testing and thyroid tests etc so  looking into that.  I am also going to Athens to see Peny at Serum too so it'll be interesting to see what she says too.  Have good days and bad days about my loss - and like all of us, worrying about money, but ploughing on.

Take care everyone    
GIA tooxxxxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi GIAtoo, glad you've got a plan of action, been thinking of you a lot   
Upsy and E
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GAIT I am so pleased that you have a plan, it is so hard whilst grieving to try and plan as well but good news that the Lister have faith in your eggs! Penny does sound like a wonderful person.  I always thought she was a Dr but apparently not, but has the knack of being able to succeed where others fail

L x


----------



## Damelottie

GIA2 - Have also been thinking of you. Great to have another plan. Have everything crossed for you


----------



## GIAToo

aah thanks girls - I was so shocked that I didn't get the DE speech (but obviously my chances WOULD be better with DE) and I was so glad my Mum came in with me else I wouldn't have taken in how positive the consultant was.  Still I may have a long (expensive) road ahead of me if I have immunes troubles   or perhaps if I don't, but tyring to think positive   

LL -how are you and Little Alfie?  What you doing about work stuff - have you gone, or are you going, self-employed?

JJ1 - how are you feeling hun?   Have you made any decisions about the way forward?  I read that about Peny too, I'm looking forward to meeting her though - I'll have an aquascan while I'm there (has anyone had one of those?)

Upsy - how are you hun?  Counting the days til the summer holidays?  How's E?  - lovely profile pic btw   

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Elpida

Fm, Chowy, thank you for you good wishes. Only on day 3 of stimms and can already feel twinges. it's so good to feel like my body is responding to something, it's felt like such a useless lump over the past year and I'm back again to feeling positive with just the possibilities that this cycle affords me. I know that the odds are against me, but just to have the chance makes me feel so hopeful and  fortunate both of which have been a rarity recently. Also, knowing that I couldn't conceive naturally has alleviated some defensiveness I felt about the IVF, I wasn't really aware that I was feeling like that until it lifted. I'm already half thinking about next steps as the odd for this aren't great. I don't know whether to go the immune route or straight to DE. I'm not going to fret about it now though. I'm also going to book my holiday this week, for September, so I have something on the horizon.


I am so thirsty at the moment, I always drink a lot, but can't seem to quench it atm, and go from feeling thirsty to sick from so much liquid. I'm off for popcorn this evening so I doubt that'll help 


GIAToo, I"m glad your follow up went well, will they do the immune testing at the Lister?


Hope everyone is enjoying their Sunday? I have half an eye on the tennis, but can't quite get into it.


E xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Espernaza I really hope that your cycle goes well and has a positive outcome
thiking of you 

L x


----------



## sweet1

Thinking of you GIA2, was so sorry to hear about your m/c, and it's great that you are thinking about another go and that you can use your own eggs, doesn't seem to be a reason to move to DE yet xx


All the best of luck with this cycle Esperanza xx


----------



## Mifi

GIA2 yes I had my last IUI with OTD this coming Thurs but as usual pretty sure it will end with a BFN    so hence after 12 medicated IUI's it looks like I need IVF    as much as this terrifies me I just cant face another IUI cycle    ive had it with jabbing needles into my legs for nothing   

I can only afford IVF if I can egg share and the deadline for me to be allowed to do this is November as I then hit the age limit then so its now or never!!! I really hope that if the first cycle fails I can get one more in before my birthday after that its the end of the road for me    so scarey to think the next 4 months will effect the rest of my life    

You have done so well with your future plans especially after your recent loss taking that next step is hard I know      

E glad to hear you think the drugs are working    ovary twinges sound good to me        

Love FM XXXXXX


----------



## GIAToo

Oh FM I do so hope you are wrong about this time          - I really don't know how you have kept going so long (and all the other ladies who have) - I don't think I could, but I guess i can never say never.   And if this last go doesn't work for you, I really hope you can get your IVF goes in before it's too late and then it does work for you.  Take care    and good luck for Thursday.   

Sweet SA - I have just noticed your signature and so sorry you got a BFN this week - I hope you can try again soon and get good news     

Take care everyone 
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks GIA2 heres hoping


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Esperanza, great to see you posting again, sending lots of luck xxx


----------



## Elpida

Thank you all for your   . I had my day 5 scan today and my right ovary has 8 follies on it, the left isn't playing ball with only 1 and 2 tinnies. I have another scan on Thursday and am hopefully looking at the 15th for EC.


FM, thinking of you for your OTD


E x


----------



## some1

Esperanza - hooray to your right ovary!  Am sending some    to your left ovary to grow those little follies!

Some1
xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news E...hoping the left has a bit of a spurt too...but 8 follies is sounding good.
xx


----------



## Mifi

Great new E     sending lots of         for an even bigger crop for you   

Well AF arrived today       so I officially join this thread proper today as next plan is IVF prob Aug/Sept    still cant believe im back at square 1 exactly where I started this journey but so be it hmmmmm sighhhhhhh    you never know maybe it will be IVF twinnies         apointment at Care just 2 weeks away now   

Love FM XXXXXXX


----------



## Elpida

FM, I'm sorry that you're BFN means you have to join this board but as I said on the other thread I'm glad you have a plan.


E x x


----------



## winky77

Hey girls....thanks for letting me stay     and for being so lovely about it !!  Believe me being in a relationship is not all plain sailing....of course most of it is wonderful but it is very hard to adjust to having to consider someone else in all the decision-making....have made a few damaging boobs by being my usual independant self especially in relation to TTC!  

Esperanza...so pleased you are finally off the starting block again....good crop of embies...who cares if they are all on one side! 

FM....so sorry about the latest BFN...but I think you will like CARE....Dr George was lovely when I saw him in March and his secretary is a sweetie....have had some good chats on the phone with her since then and she is very supportive. 


JJ...thanks for the warning on costs....I will scrutinise my paperwork! am going to try and have my scan down there as hopefully that will be included....if not I'll argue for a discount! 

All the other lovely ladies posting here....   

..Winky


----------



## Annaleah

Winky - hope your boobs are repairing.... At times i've felt it's such a luxury and liberating to make my own decisions about TTC without having to be mindful of others' needs.  

FM -     and really hope one cycle before your brithday will do the trick 

E - hope your scan went well today

Annaleahxx


----------



## Elpida

Winky - can't imagine these boards without you!

Annaleah, thank you for asking. My scan went well, the 8 on the right have grown and there are a couple of little ones there too and the one on the left has grown with the little ones still there. Apparently last time it was my left ovary that produced more and seeing as this is probably the first time in a year that they've had any activity they may just be taking it in turns. I don't mind so long as there are a few eggs to be recovered from those follicles! My lining was also good (although I had a massive panic when they said 5mm, but they record the half measurement - phew) so I started the cetrotide last night and have another scan on Monday morning. EC still looking like Thursday 15th.

I know what you mean about the luxury of making your own decisions, I am with you on that one! 

I'm really quite tired, and still thirsty, is this normal with the menopur? I don't remember it from last time. Although several people have said how relaxed and happy I look - both of which I feel. I"m really looking forward to the weekend.

E x


----------



## Chowy

E I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and you follies.    for the coming days.  My arms went all goose bumpy when I read you messages re scans and follies.  

              7 for good luck, not that you will need it I can feel it in my water.  

Chowy and pup. xx


----------



## some1

Great news E!  Sending you so much     

Some1

xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Good luck E - this really must be your time. We are all rooting for you. Keep baking - I'm sure that will help!
Coco xxx


----------



## Mifi

E not so long now till EC I am thinking of you       sorry cant help with the Menopur s/e as I never had that drug but im sure the hot weather isnt helping    just try and drink lots of clear fluids if you feel really bad perhaps try the sports hydration drinks to give yourself a boost as they may help. If im getting a headache I will often try one of these first before I go for the drugs.

Take care     

Love FM XXXXXXXX


----------



## Elpida

Thank you Some1, Coco and FM for you good wishes, I'm off this morning for a scan. Latest anxiety is that I've not been injecting the cetrotide correctly and have ovulated over the weekend. Far fewer twinges over the past couple of days which doesn't seem right, I must try to stop worrying so much, there's nothing I can do after all.


FM, I wish dehydration were the answer, I must be on 4l at least of water a day. The headaches have eased a bit over the weekend and I suspect a bit of work tension was contributing, but the thirst continues and I think part of it is that I"ve cut out chewing gum in an effort to eradicate aspartame completely from my diet (far easier when slimline tonic is off the menu along with the gin  ) and so a fair amount of the thirst is a dry mouth that I would usually ease with a bit of gum.


Some1, I keep meaning to say how wonderful it is that you're going for no 2 - Hurrah!!


Right, me, my ovaries and anxiety are off to the clinic, I hope everyone has a good Monday


E x


----------



## Mifi

E 4 L    poor you      gosh I would never be able to leave the loo if I drank all that    How did your scan go   

Love FM XXX


----------



## Elpida

Scan went well, thank you    the cetrotide is doing it's job and I have 10 good follies on the right and 3 on the left (the two little ones still lagging behind a bit). Another scan on Wednesday and then it looks like EC will be on Friday. This will be an extra day of stimming than I've had previously and am now worried that this will be too much   


Can anyone answer me this - do the actual ovaries get bigger/swell with the stimulation or is it just that the follicles take up space on the ovary?


----------



## cocochanel1

E - the ovaries get bigger too. I overstimulated and mine ended up the size of grapefruits.. Normally they shouldn't end up too much bigger than normal but will swell.
Coco xxx


----------



## ambergem

Hi Esperanza  

Good news about your follies   Dont worry about the extra day stimming, I stimmed for diferent times for my 2 IVF's, if when they scan you on Wednesday they think you don't need the extra day they'll stop your stimms and just continue with the Cetrotide. How do you find the Cetrotide by the way? I used that the first time and used to get a really itchy red rash after every jab. The ovaries swell up to accomodate the follies. I was told they're usually the size of walnuts but when I had lots of follies (& OHSS) they said they'd swollen to the size of grapefruit   it felt like it too!!! Hundreds of luck for Friday and hope all hoes well with your scan on Wed    

Hey FM! Not long until your appointment   Hope you're ok xxx

Linz xxx


----------



## Mifi

Great news E sounds like all is well and the drugs are doing what they are meant to    not long now thinking of you    

I can also vouch for the grapefruits    really not pleasant the only good thing is they are so big you can get scanned without dildo cam as they are so big!! Im sure yours will be fine though so try not to worry    

Linz my appointment next week and cant quite believe it    alot of mix of emotions right now   

Hope you are ok Sept will be here before you know it and this next    will be the one       

Love FM XXXX


----------



## acrazywench

E - sounds like those ovaries are doing a good job! That's fantastic news. Hoping everything goes well for Wednesday's scan.

FM - hope your appointment goes well next week.    this is going to be your cycle, you deserve it so much. 

Since I should be starting my first ivf cycle this week I'm going to ignore all references to grapefruits *g* and concentrate on much smaller fruits instead.  

I've already started having some ridiculous ttc dreams - last night the size of the gonal f syringe was phenomenal - obviously my subconscious hasn't worked out that a bigger drug dose doesn't mean a bigger needle! And as for the dose being orange - I have no idea where that came from. 

x


----------



## some1

Ooh Esperanza great news about your follies.  I'm getting quite excited on your behalf and sending you loads of     

Some1

xx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks crazy      would be good to concentrate on small bunch of grapes rather than grapefruit I think    

I also have weird ttc dreams last one I was pg with twins and twin 1 had a problem and would need immediate surgery once born to remove a witches hat made of skin    whats that all about!!!!!!

Love FM XXXX


----------



## ambergem

Hey Crazy

Sorry, perhaps we shouldn't have mentioned the grapefruit!!! You'll be fine! Think grapes as FM said or maybe tangerines, kiwi......lemon maximum    Good luck    .

It's so funny the dreams we have. I dreamt I had a big fall out with my neighbour because she tried to feed my newborn baby a banana?!  

L xx


----------



## caramac

Lol! Your dreams are so funny...really making me chuckle. Especially your witches hat FM!!!


----------



## Mifi

Crazy & Linz      we should start a dream thread!!! 

I have so many really wacky ones. When I tell my colleagues at work some of the things I dream they look at me really strange    perhaps I should         

I had another really good one last week and dreamt my hairdryer made me fly and the harder I pushed the button the higher I went woo hoo  - I dont even own a hairdryer        another good one I dreamt that this girl who I fell out with superglued fake plastic dog poos all over my new car including all over the windscreen   

I also sometimes have horrible scarey ones as well but the good ones outway the bad ones most of the time   

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Elpida

I rarely remember my dreams, there have been a few recently though - one about a really large strawberry that I grew in my garden, but it was rotten inside - not too much analysis needed there methinks  But my ovaries and the drugs are doing their thing none the less. 


Final scan today and I have two on the left and lots on the right (I lost count, but I reckon the 10 from Monday should still be there (not so much grapefruit as large plum I think) and my lining is good. The trigger shot is out of the fridge ready to go and I'm booked in for EC on Friday morning.


Acrazywench - when are you due to start?


----------



## Elpida

Blatant request for reassurance please  - I just did my trigger (ovitrelle) and when I pulled the needle out I must've pressed the plunger and more liquid came out of the end - so I hadn't injected it all. It wasn't loads, but it's only a tiny amount in the first place - will it be ok

(a slightly panicky) E x x


----------



## Roo67

Hi E,

you'll be absolutely fine, there will always be a bit in the needle anyway. Good luck for EC

R x


----------



## Elpida

Roo - thank you    E x


----------



## Chowy

E I wish you sooooooooooooooooooooooo much luck for tomorrow.  We are thinking of you lots.   

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## GIAToo

E - good luck for tomorrow        
GIA Tooxx


----------



## bingbong

E good luck for EC tomorrow       

Just thought I'd add my dream from last night. Wizard was having a dinner party and there were nine of us single girls sitting round a table eating a starter and Wizard had gone to get something and didn't come back so I went to find her. She had heard a noise and thought that there was someone upstairs and wanted me to go with her to have a look. Turns out Wizard is a keen horse rider and so had these long leather straps, so we took one each and went to have a look. We found two men in the 20s who had broken in. Wizard and I managed to get the straps around them so that their arms were stuck against their bodies, we were feeling rather proud of ourselves until the others came to look for us and saw the men and turned some music on and unstrapped the men and made them dance with everyone. No idea where that dream came from    

bingbong x


----------



## Chowy

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh BB was i one of the single girls? Hope so. xx

Chowy


----------



## ambergem

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow Esperanza!! I hope it goes well      

Loving your dream Bingbong  

L xx


----------



## Mifi

Lots of love & luck for tomorrow E              

BB your dream      



Love FM XXXX


----------



## acrazywench

Esperanza, hope the egg collection goes well tomorrow     

Loving all the dream chat - aren't we a creative and imaginative lot?   

afm, I should be starting any day now. Drugs arrived on Wednesday - more exciting than your average Amazon delivery! - and I've been praying since Monday for af not to arrive early so that it didn't come before the drugs. It didn't come early, but now I'm at the stage of hanging around waiting for it. This evening my mum and two friends have asked after it - it's never been so eagerly awaited! Now it would be convenient if it turned up quick smart since tomorrow I have a meeting just around the corner from my clinic - but something tells me it's going to be difficult and wait until I'm on the train home before making an appearance.  

x


----------



## wizard

E good luck for tomorrow.  Everything crossed for you.

Bingbong I am just in from rather a gruelling day and your post has brought some much needed light relief and a smile to my face   .  The way I feel at the moment they were lucky we didn't hang, draw and quarter them!!  Or alternatively size them up for sperm donor material!

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E thinking of you and hoping for a good crop!!
L x


----------



## Elpida

Hey, I'm attempting to send this from my phone, apologies! 
They collected 8 eggs and are doing ICSI on them again, they didn't all survive that last time, but it only takes one.
I've had breakfast and the best cup od tea ever!
Thank you all for your messages and positive thoughts.

E x x


----------



## some1

Esperanza - great news! sending your eggies lots of          

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Great news E!!!       

Wizard in my opinion both men would have made pretty good sperm donors   

bingbong x


----------



## GIAToo

Fab news E - let's hope they turn up the Barry White in the lab tonight for some fertilising action         
GIA Tooxx


----------



## caramac

Good news on the EC E - sending lots of "get jiggy" vibes to your eggies!

LOL at the strange dreams some of you have had!!!


----------



## Mifi

Fabulous news E      lots of         for your embies        take it easy      

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Lou-Ann

E, sending loads of    to your eggs.    for good fertilisation rates in the lab tonight   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Great news Esperanza   hope you get some more good news tomorrow- lots of lovely embies and hope they grow nice and strong over the next few days       

Love Linz xx


----------



## Chowy

I knew it would be good news.  Pup was ICSI at same clinic, I can feel it in my water you are going to do this.   

soooooooooooooooo excited for you.

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news E on the magic 8...look forward to reading how they're doing tomorrow   
xx


----------



## acrazywench

Great news on your eggies, E. Hope there was lots of magic last night and you get good news today.

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

e I hope that you have good news from the lab on your 8 eggs today - well done a bumper crop!!


----------



## blueytoo

Esperanza - great to hear you got 8 lovely eggs. Here's hoping for a great fertilisation report today


----------



## Elpida

Well, three have definitely fertilised and two other may have done (they can only see one pro-nuclei where there should be two, but they might be one on top of the other   ). Monday will be day three transfer unless they're all going strong in which case it will be a day 5 transfer on Weds.


A step closer


E x


----------



## Lou-Ann

E, sending lots of        to your little embies. Good luck for ET   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E wishing u luck it's like getting a school report on them everyday x


----------



## Mifi

E thats great news    lots of        they continue to grow strong & healthy     

My initial consult is fast approaching and was hoping you guys could help me with my list of questions    apart from the obvious such a drug plans etc is there any questions you can suggest that would be good to ask or wish you had asked but didnt at your initial consult. I know this should really be all from me but im in such an excited and nervous state I dont want to forget something    and I just dont remember my first consult at LWC as so much has happened since then and its just gone right out my head plus many things have happened too   

Thanks guys     

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Betty-Boo

E thinking of you from across the ocean - all the best for Monday x x


----------



## Elpida

Thank you all again for the positive thoughts, I'm sat in my lounge with my jaw somewhere around my knees. I have 5 Grade 1, 8 Cell embryos that they're going to take to day 5   


I've never managed this before - last time I had two grade 1, 8 cells at day three that they popped back in and a few ones of varying quality that didn't make it to day 5. 


The most important bit about this is it should show whether there is a real problem with my eggs or not - if none make it to day 5 from this then I'll know, if I get some to put back, but it still doesn't work then I will go the immune testing route. I'm utterly floored. I burst into tears on the phone to the embryologist. I was supposed to be there at 8am unless they called first, so when the phone rang my stomach dropped because I thought that meant none  had survived.


I don't know what to do with myself now - I'd arranged to take the next few days off work, but have to go back on Thursday as I can't self cert for longer (my line manager is aware but we're really short staffed this week) and now I feel a bit guilty taking today and tomorrow off. But that's easier that going back then taking Weds off. I'll be ok to go back on Thursday if I have a transfer on Weds won't I? I will probably be better occupied and will definitely take it easy. 


What to do today though? Sorry for the rambling - I really am stunned.


E x


----------



## some1

Oh E! That is absolutely fantastic news!  So pleased for you   

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

Great news E. Enjoy having a relax for the next couple of days. Don't feel bad about not being at work, I'm sure you have more than earnt it.   
xxx


----------



## ambergem

Hi Esperanza

Wow- fantastic news about your embies   . Enjoy this time off work, relax and get ready for ET on Wednesday. Good luck     

Linz xx


----------



## wizard

E that's brilliant news   

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

E, that's fantastic news   . Sending loads of    to your embies.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E great news  xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

E - fantastic news, have everything crossed for you    

FM - well, I'm no expert and it's been a while since I had any sort of consultation but I guess you'd be wanting to know what protocol they would recommend for you and why. Specifically how are they going to make sure you don't run into the OHSS problems again and what would they recommend to prevent this. Given your tx history, what other tests/approaches would they want to look at? (eg immune tests, steroids, clexane etc)
And then I guess you'd want to know about their success rates, and any other relevant info around timing, how they monitor you, what their communication processes are - eg will you always have a dedicated consultant or will you speak mostly to the nurses etc etc. 
Oh, and presumably you'll also need to discuss availability of sperm etc too. 
Hope this helps, best of luck with the consult,

Love to all the other IVF'ers   
Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Fab news E - so pleased for you -  you've got some great quality embryos there!   

Good luck FM with your next go at IVF - fingers crossed for you       

Love to all

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Chowy

OMG E that is fab news, I am soooooooooo happy for you and I sooooooooooo want this to work out for you.

Look after yourself and take it easy, hopefully in 9 mths you will be a very busy lady   

  Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Mifi

E absolutely fabulous news!!!!!!         lots of          that your little embies continue to grow bigger & stronger        

Suity thanks so much for the advice I hadnt thought about the communication thing which is especially relevant as I dont live in the UK and using a saterlite service    right im off to write my list of questions. This consultant isnt going to know what hit him    

    to all

Love FM XXXX


----------



## acrazywench

E - congrats on your embies, that's fantastic news! Sending lots of positive     their way. Enjoy your days off - it won't do you any harm to have a bit of R&R pre transfer. 

FM - good luck with the question list. I'm a useless example - I went in with a long list of questions and forgot to ask most of them. 

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

FM - one of the things I found most frustrating with my UK clinic was that every time I called I spoke to a different nurse who just read things from a file or from the computer but actually knew nothing about me personally or my tx cycle and I felt that things slipped through the cracks too easily because of this. It was also really time consuming because usually they had to go and check with a consultant and call me back anyway - and all that calling and call backs etc is really stressful especially when you are at work...
So if you can get an agreement to have one key contact person, that would be the best approach - although they may not agree to it of course...but worth asking. Especially as you say, since you are not even in the UK

Good luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

FM- there are some sticky threads about first and follow up consultation questions
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

Good luck


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys really so much appreciated


----------



## cocochanel1

E - fantastic news - well done xxx


----------



## Elpida

Well, I have two on board! My notes are downstairs but there's one grade BB Blast (not quite hatching) and one expanding blast (I think) and the three others are compacting so will be left for another day to see if they're good enough for freezing. OTD Fri 30th. I've been so tense the past couple of days (not helped by the progesterone, it truly messes me up) and feel so relieved. I daren't imagine that there are any for freezing.


I'm planning to go away the weekend of the test date and coincidentally on that morning I have a clinic appointment with the endocrinologist who's been treating me, so whatever the outcome I will have plenty to ask.



I'm having an easy, chilled day (Mad Men Box set, series 1 down, about to start no 2) 


So, off to the 2WW thread I suppose   


Thank you again for all your kind thoughts


Ex


----------



## Chowy

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fantastic news E, if you were here I would give you such a huge   .  I so want this to work for you honey.  Take it easy and enjoy the chilling out.   

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

E fantastic news, all that matters at the moment is that you have your 2 inside you. I have never had any frosties.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

E - fantastic news - all the best honey -thinking of you x x


----------



## blueytoo

E - fantastic news, good luck


----------



## acrazywench

Well I've technically started my first ivf but so far I'm not off to a great start. af started on Saturday afternoon so I tried to organise a scan for Monday - clinic weren't quite open when I left the house so I left a message. When they called me back to tell me to come in on Tuesday I was 2 minutes into my first train journey. Luckily I hadn't bought my ticket for the second, longer journey - but there's nothing quite like sitting on a train knowing that as soon as it reaches it's destination you're just going to sit there like a lemon waiting for it to go back to where it came from!   

Yesterday's scan was fine and I had my first gonal f shot yesterday - only I messed it up because the plunger was really stiff and I didn't pull it out far enough so I don't think I got anything. Phoned the clinic this morning and they told me to go ahead as usual this evening and if there was still a problem with the pen to go in tomorrow. This evening I really pulled that plunger and it all went to plan - thankfully. Can't believe I didn't remember the existence of the red dose dial on the plunger as a failsafe check - won't make that mistake again! Very much hoping that my 'missed' day won't stop things before they've even begun. Tomorrow I'm hoping for a normal day - with no worries and no making or waiting for phone calls to do with treatment.

Ok, that's enough about me. Hope you're all well.

x


----------



## ambergem

Hi Crazy, great news that you've started! I'm sure that missed dose won't be a problem. Hope the rest of the cycle goes smoothly for you. Best of luck    

FM- hiya hun. Think you're flying in tomorrow (?- or maybe you flew in today  ) just wanted to wish you a safe journey and all the best for the consultation. Keep us posted  

Esperanza- I said do on the other thread but great news- loads of luck    

Linz xx


----------



## Elpida

Crazy


Great news that you've started, I'm sure that if a mistake is to be made with an injections, the first one is the best one to do it on.


FM - not sure of your appointment date but I hope it goes ok


Linz - thank you   


E


----------



## acrazywench

Linz and E - thanks for the reassuring posts, they made me feel much better. I'm feeling incredibly stupid - on the one hand I think I should phone the clinic to confirm that I didn't get that first dose, on the other, I don't want them to think I'm a complete moron - but hopefully missing that dose won't have messed things up too much.

FM - hope your appointment goes/went well.

E - hope you're having a restful and calm 2ww.

x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

E - great news, welcome to the craziness of the 2WW   
Wishing you all the very best    

acrazywench - don't worry about potentially missing a dose, all that will happen is that you may need to stimm a day or two longer - it varies for everyone anyway and they'll monitor that with the scans
best of luck   

Suitcase
x


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks for the good wishes, Suity. All shots since that first one have been on track and the clinic told me not worry (I rang and confessed to my idiocy!  ) No side effects so far apart from being shattered and a couple of twinges from right and left - so hopefully that means they are both starting to cook up a storm and there will be something to see on tomorrow's scan. Tonight is the first shot of orgalutran - bit worried about that one as it's kind of important! I was intending to just stick it in and push the plunger down like with the trigger, but the instructions say you should stick it in at a 45 degree angle and draw back the plunger to check to for blood in case you hit a blood vessel. Is this really important? The clinic didn't mention it and I can't remember doing that with the trigger. (Mind you the instructions also say inject into the leg, but I was told to inject into my tum so that's where it's going.)

It's all a bit complicated for a Sunday!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi hun, 

No need to do the drawing back thing, well at least I never have and I've been fine throughout all my OE cycles with orgalutron. Do go for an approx 45 degree angle though as it's supposed to be subcutaneous (ie just into the skin layer not through to muscle or anything) And def in the tummy...
Good luck with the injection (you'll be fine) and also for tomorrow's scan    

Suitcase
x


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks Suity, just the reassurance I needed.  I'm sure I probably do 45 degrees with the gonal f, but it's hard to tell when I'm sitting down doing it - I'm counting to 10, that's as complicated as I get! (I don't think I have to worry about hitting muscle - my tum certainly doesn't have much of that, there's certainly an inch to pinch though   )

x


----------



## acrazywench

More trials and tribulations! The orgalutran needle came out too bit early this evening so I ended up with some solution on my tum rather than in me.    I'm sure most of it went in me so I'm hoping that's enough. iui, that previously seeming complicated thing, now seems like such a walk in the park! 

Scan yesterday was good I think - lining already at 7.2 which is very good for me at this stage and I think 9 follies (2 big but the rest are tinies which now have to catch up) on the left. The right side seems to have decided that participation is optional, I disagree so I let my reflexologist have a right go at it this morning.    

Hope everyone else is ok. 

x


----------



## Elpida

Acrazywench - the meds are so anxiety provoking aren't they? I used to obsessively count the vials of menapur, conviced I'd mixed up the wrong amount. Congrats on the lining and the follies!


E x


----------



## acrazywench

They are indeedy - and just at the time when we're supposed to be avoiding stress so that the right hormones come out to play! I'm so pleased I don't have to deal with menapur, sounds terrifying! Gonal F pens I can handle - more or less - without training wheels now, but I get someone else to stick the orgalutran jabs in me - there's only so much self harm I can do in a day!

x


----------



## acrazywench

I doubt anyone is up, but just in case they are I'm having a bit of a panic. I wasn't overly worried about the bit of orgalutran in my tummy rather than inside me, but I went to the loo about about 15 mins ago and found fertile/clear looking cm which has really paniced me. Is this ok or does it mean I'm ovulating early? Are the two big ones likely to go over even with the ogalutran? (I'm now freakishly scared of going to the loo in case I spot more clear cm, but at the same time I the stress is making me really want to go!) If anyone's up late and has any calming knowledge, I'd really appreciate it. 

x


----------



## bingbong

hopefully you are asleep by now but in case you aren't I thought I'd share my limited knowledge. I know someone else who had the same thing and panicked but it all turned out fine for her. Not sure that helps but hopefully others will be along in the morning. 

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

crazy - I'm sure it's all completely fine, it's very common to 'lose' a bit from each injection anyway and I'm sure it won't have made any difference.....the orgalutron will stop you ovulating early and it will all be fine, think calming thoughts    
oh, and if you're really worried, ask your clinic for an extra scan today or tomorow (are you back in on friday anyway?) to put your mind completely at rest

good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ambergem

Hi Crazy

I'm sure that little bit that didn't go in won't make any difference- try not to worry. The cm is completely normal, you'll get that even with the Oraglutran. I did anyway- lots and it worried me too at the time. Hopefully you've spoken to your clinic now & they've put your mind at rest   good luck with the rest of the tx

Linz xx


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks Suity, Bing and Linz for your reassuring comments    , I'm such a wus! Tum/ovaries were quite uncomfortable last night so I think that didn't help with the calming down. Give me nothing to worry about and I will find something!*g* I had more clear cm this morning *grr* but after some quality time on the internet last night I found a couple of other people who had experienced this so I'm just going to ignore my inner worrier and assume that everything is fine. I have a scan booked for tomorrow anyway, so that will clear things up.

Thank you so much for being voices of reason. I think you are now entitled to demand chocolates (with or without menaces) from me next time we meet. After all, there's nothing that chocolate can't solve!

x


----------



## ambergem

Couldn't agree more Crazy  . Deal! Glad you're feeling reassured. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow xx


----------



## MittensWales

Hello all
Just introducing myself.  Trying to get through a weekend without getting too stressed out before egg collection on Tuesday.  I'm doing my first IVF cycle after 4 IUI treatments with 2 pregnancies - the first was an early miscarriage and I lost my baby boys twins in May at 20 weeks (they were still beautiful).  So here I am trying again.....


----------



## Sima

Hello Mittens


Welcome to the site.  I am sorry about your recent losses.    It must be so hard.  You are very brave.  Good luck with this cycle.  Where are you based and where are you having treatment?


----------



## ambergem

Hi Mittens, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your precious little boys . I wish you lots of luck for this cycle   

Crazy- all the best for EC tomorrow. It'll be over before you know it. Let us know how it goes. I'll be thinking of you  

FM- hope the down regging is going ok  

Lots of luck to anyone else who's cycling at the mo  

Linz xx


----------



## Mifi

Mittens so sorry to read about your losses         just so sad    I think you are so brave to keep on going    

Crazy lots of         and       for your EC tomorrow. i will have everything crossed for you     

Linz        im doing ok thanks sometimes I get waves of nausea and a bit of a headache but the dizzy spells I had early last week seem to have settled down TG!! Cant believe ive been down regging a week already    time just flies by    Metformin has to move up a notch next week as dose is doubling    I hate that evil drug     

Im now just waiting for AF to arrive which should be tomorrow       but I doubt the witch will turn up when I want her to as lets face it she never does what I want her to do     Once AF turns up I will be scanned a week later and if the down reg is sucessful I will start stimming    now thats when I will be really scared!! I have also been prescribed Menopur this time which I have never had before so I am quite interested to see how I respond    

I got my protocol in the post yesterday and it says that I will continue with Buserelin all the way through stimming at the same dose    I think thats wierd     I thought it suppresses your ovaries etc so surely that goes against the stimming drug     im confused    has anyone else had that as well??

    to all

Love FM XXXX


----------



## ambergem

Hiya FM, glad the dizziness has subsided. Hope the Metformin s/e's aren't too awful  . When I down-regged I had 0.5 Buserelin until I started stimming, then it went down to 0.2. Not sue how it all works tbh   sorry! Hopefully the Menopur will work better for you- it did for me. Hundreds of     and    

big love 

Linz xx


----------



## Mifi

Aww thanks Linz       right back at ya hun         

Off to bed now its getting late and I trying to get out of the habit of 1am bedtimes      a habit hard to break but now im doing IVF I know my body will need more rest so im going to try    im hoping it may help with s/e but perhaps thats wishful thinking    

Nitey night     

Love FM XXXX


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Mittens - welcome. I'm so sorry about your losses. I hope you find all the help and support you need here.

FM - I found early nights quite challenging. It was ok the first few days when the drugs knocked me out a little, but after that I just had zombie days but couldn't sleep at night! Why do our bodies not do as we tell them? Hope af is behaving and has turned up. Also hope that the metformin side effects settle down. Perhaps you have to have the burselin throughout to prevent early ovulation? I started orgulatran on day 6 to stop early ov. 

Linz and FM - thank you so much for all the positive thoughts - I think they must have helped. The consultant (deliberately down playing expectations I think) said there were 3 or 4 big follies and probably 80% chance of eggs but he'd aspirate the smallies too - so I went in thinking fingers crossed for 4 but came out with 6. I'm not sure how mature they all were - whether they know there and then if some are no good. Currently waiting for that call about how they got on - feeling nervous, anxious, excited and a peeved. 

The feeling peeved is down to lwc doing something they have form for doing (recommending icsi) and me being thrown into indecision at a time where I was probably legally incapable - I told my mum the same story three times and have no memory of signing the blast form or a conversation we had on the train home! - of dealing with it. The embryologist was really difficult to understand - at a time when you really need clear english - and he pushed it and I felt I had to go down that route even though my donor's samples have been pretty good previously. He didn't give me the information I usually get about the sample during iui so I felt really uniformed. He did tell me the motility was a bit pants - 80% last time, 40% which perhaps is reason enough for recommending icsi but I still felt so uncertain. I really think they should go through this with you before the op and tell you what the minimum thresholds for the egg and sperm quality should be before they will recommend it so that you don't feel like you're being fleeced for that last little bit of savings you don't have. I was totally clear in my mind on Saturday when I had this conversation with some of the girls at the meet that I didn't want icsi and yet I've ended up with it. (Not even pupo and felt like a bad potential mother yesterday - if I hadn't had icsi and nothing had fertilised I would have felt it was my fault, but now I still feel like I've potentially messed up!) I'm stressed that he won't have picked strong enough swimmers - at least in a dish they have to fight to fertilise the egg so a strongish one should get through - and that the eggs will be damaged during the process.

It's all just worry isn't it? 

x


----------



## Elpida

ACW - that's just not fair of them, you poor thing. I would've done the same thing though. I've had ICSI twice, not becuase of the sperm quality  but becuase my eggs are a bit pants and apparently doing ICSI will weed out the strongest ones - not sure how much truth there is in that and how much is just a line to get more dosh, but what can you do?


Having said all that - fantastic news on the 6 eggs! Everything crossed for a good fertilisation rate.


FM, hope the early nights are working out for you and the DRing is going ok.


Mittens, welcome to the board - I"m so very sorry to hear of all you've been through, I really hope that this IVF cycle works for you.


E x


----------



## ambergem

Hi Crazy

Firstly well done on your 6 eggs- great news! Sorry to hear you're feeling so bad about the icsi. I also was told I needed icsi for my 2 ivf's with lwc. I didn't really understand why either- it was never properly explained, I just went along with what they said. I didn't realise I had a choice! It worked well for me as I had a really high fertilisation rate but then maybe I would have without the icsi!?! I really hope you had good news this morning and have lots of lovely embies?? Keep us posted.

Lots of     

Linz x


----------



## acrazywench

Sorry - thought I'd posted a reply yesterday, but looks like it was my imagination!   Phone call yesterday was brilliant - all 6 fertilised - now I'm just hoping they have all been doing well and dividing properly. I'm back tomorrow for ET. (Now I'm not so worried about the icsi!)

x


----------



## Elpida

ACW - best of luck for your transfer today  x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mittens -    my heart broke reading your post - wishing you all the luck in the world x x 

ACW - all the best honey x x thinking of you x x     

E honey -    

A big hello to everyone - am slowly catching up!!! x x


----------



## ambergem

All the best for ET Crazy. Hope it all goes smoothly. Keep us posted!  

How you doing FM?  

Hi Mini Minx!  

Linz xx


----------



## acrazywench

Thanks for all the good wishes. Yesterday I had two grade 2, 8 cell embies put back. Now keeping everything crossed that they're strong enough to go the distance. The other four weren't good enough to freeze which is a bit of a shame, but I've got two on board and that's what I'm focusing on. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

x


----------



## ambergem

Fab news Crazy. Good luck. Hope the 2WW speeds by and brings you a BFP!!

L xx


----------



## Mifi

Crazy fab news      lots of           that those embies snuggle in tight      

AFM Im still waiting for AF        now 5 days late    I feel pretty c**p too    for over a week now I have been having on & off pains so I just dont understand why the    hasnt turned up yet. Also really struggling with nausea from Met    its relentless 24 hours a day. I wouldnt complain if I knew that I was guarenteed a baby after but who knows if this will work    I think it makes it that much harder when you feel like total c**p everyday and can bearly function for weeks and its for nothing - sorry for the moan    

Happy weekend all      

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## Elpida

ACW - great news about the embies - I hope the 2WW flies by for you.


FM - the side effects sound horrible - you moan away. I hope AF arrives soon, so hard when you're waiting like that.


E x


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope your weekend has started well    quick question please.... have any of you experienced sore (.)(.) whilst down regging    I keep experiencing this and im worried the drug isnt working as I thought the whole point of down regging is to shut down all the hormones    and isnt sore (.)(.) a hormonal thing? I dont have this all the time just occasionally but have had this now a good week or so. Do you think its because AF is past due    as now day 33. Sorry if im being    but I just dont get it     I dont remember having this when I last down regged but that was quite a while ago.

Also what if AF doesnt turn up - is that a bad thing do you know    how long will a clinic be prepared to wait for it?

Crazy some more        for you   

Love FM XXXX


----------



## acrazywench

FM - sorry I don't have any knowledge of downregging - but perhaps the sore (.)(.)s are down to af being overdue? I sometimes get that just before af arrives. (Although thanks to the cyclogest, I currently have that right now- it's not bad, but it's a bit wierd to have it right now.) Perhaps you could phone your clinic tomorrow to ask their advice about af and how long they will let you downreg for? Sorry, I don't have any useful info - but hopefully someone will be along soon who knows what they're talking about.   Sorry you're experiencing such horrible side effects with the downregging, that's really pants, but it will all be worth it when you get your bfp    . 

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your good wishes/support for my little embies. I've already tried a bit of bribery this morning to encourage stickiness and cell division along the lines of 'here's what your nursery could have if you turn into a bump - isn't it pretty?'!


Hope you're all having lovely weekends.

xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi FM sorry I have never downregged so I don't know but I would imagine it will be a lovely side effect! Good luck with it all. Keeping everything crossed for you.    


  to everyone else on here. Sorry not been keeping up to date.
xxx


----------



## caramac

Good luck to everyone going through tx at the moment...got my fingers crossed for all of you to get happy results!


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys I think I will call the clinic tomorrow to see how long they are prepared to wait for AF    im hoping they will suggest a scan to see whats going on and if required give me that tablet that brings on AF. My head is banging tonight im sure its because my body just doesnt know what it should be doing anymore    

     to all

Crazy im loving the bribary tactics           

Love FM XXXXX


----------



## acrazywench

Today I'm not a fan of cyclogest.   (Not that I was ever a signed up member of any fan club you understand.) It's either them or a bug, but my word I've never sworn so much when in the smallest room in the house. Trying not to put you all off with TMI so i'll leave it at that. Plus when I'm not having sweary time in small rooms - possibly as a build up to sweary time - I've been feeling sick. I'd love to think of it as a good sign, but since it's too early for it to be anything but a bug or progesterone side effects, I'll go with an anti-cyclogest stance. (Of course if they help me get/keep a bfp all will be forgiven.)

Ok, rant over. For today. Of course tomorrow is another matter.

Hope you're all doing ok. 

x


----------



## acrazywench

btw FM, so sorry I forgot to ask, did you get in touch with your clinic? And did they put your mind at rest? Hope they helped, hun.

(Sorry, today I've been rather obssessed with what's going on downstairs, so I just went ahead and ranted about it rather than replying!) 

x


----------



## Mifi

Crazy no worries at all    sorry you have been suffering so much thats really    I totally sympathise       ive been trying not to throw up all evening but that due to Met       I dont remember Cyclogest making me feel sick just bloated and windy I think but it was quite a while ago now    hope you feel better soon       lots of        Perhaps you could try peppermint tea if thats allowed    it can help with nausea sometimes I have it to ease my IBS 


Love FM XXXX


----------



## morrigan

Not an IVf er but I can sympathise with cyclogest. Ive had exactly the same problem with it on ocassions- I seem to get completely different side effects each time. I found I get the dodgy tummy thing early on taking it and it settles. I find eating really gentle items ie non processed will settle it down and nausea little and often. I'm in the i Hate cyclogest camp but crinone was much worse !- Of course when you  get your BFP you won't mind!


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi Ladies,

I'm posting tentatively on here to canvas views.  I know that I am in a different position to many of you - I am a poor responder, generally only managing to get one or two follicles which so far have all contained eggs and all fertilised.  I have just had my sixth IVF - only one follicle again... and this produced an egg which has fertilised.  Last time, I decided to try for blastocyst with my single embryo - it didn't grow beyond two days so no transfer.  I'm considering doing the same again with happier results I hope.  Do you think I am mad risking no transfer again?  Do you think embies have a better chance in natural surroundings rather than in the lab?

I'd love to hear your views.  

Sunny xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Sunny, have you had a phone consultation with Dr Sher? I am not sure if you have time on this cycle but if you do I would highly recommend him for expert advice although I know there is mixed opionion on here about him. My personal experience of him has been that he is second to none and he may just be able to give you a steer.
Personally I would be inclined to transfer on day 2 or 3 given your history to give it a chance. Blasts are great primarily for weeding out the best to transfer but if you have just one then there is no choice so I'd transfer at the earliest opportunity.
Coco xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi Coco, thanks for your response.  I have had a phone consultation with Dr Sher.  I followed his EPP Agonist/Antagonist protocol in March but only got one follicle and it was my worst and longest cycle.  He suggested leaving the embryo to blast which I did that time, but it fertilised only faintly so I don't think it was ever going to make it.  I thought that I would do the same this time and had no doubts about it, but I am now feeling very protective towards my little embryo and having second thoughts!

Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy - it gives me such hope that this difficult process really can work.

Sunny xx


----------



## ambergem

Hi Sunny, personally I would want that little embie back asap! I think natural surroundings are better than any lab!! Wishing you LOADS of luck whatever you decide    

Love Linz xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Sunny, no wonder you are unsure what to do - did you go back to Dr Sher and explain the outcome? I had 3 calls and many emails with him.

What does your instinct say?
xxx


----------



## sunnygirl1

Hi Coco,

I had a couple of consultations with Dr Sher and my consultant contacted him too.  His opinion was basically that if I didn't get any more eggs on his protocol then I probably wouldn't on any other.... I guess he was right, but I still can't give up on my body.  I had my embryo back on Saturday - day 3.  It was still growing, so I'm     that this might be my turn.....

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Oh sunny I am so hoping that this is the lucky one!!


----------



## Mifi

Sunny really hope that this is the one for you         I think you made the right decision having your embie back earlier      

Crazy how you doing    has your cyclogest s/e calmed down      

I had my down reg scan & bloods today and all is well TG! I start stimming on Wed    getting really nervous now for me & my recipient   

Take care all

Love FM xxxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Sunny, wishing you lots of luck - really hope it works for you.
Coco xxx


----------



## acrazywench

Sunny - congrats on your ET, sending lots of sticky vibes and      your way.

FM - hope the stimming is going well and you have no side effects from the new drugs. Sending those follies growing vibes.

Take care both of you.

xx


----------



## Mifi

Crazy how you doing    must be close to your OTD    hope you are ok      

Sunny lots of         

AFM I have my first stimming scan tomorrow and just      all is well. I am already bloated and starting to feel uncomfortable       but at least I know something is happening down there    just hope not too much as I dont want OHSS again    I am a bit worried that im experiencing these symptoms so early on (day 5 of stimming) but I just dont remember how I felt the last time as its was so long ago now. Ive had a few bad headaches as well so im looking forward to finishing all these drugs as fed up now with all the horrible s/e. I just hope all this suffering is worth it           

Ive booked my flights and will be in Nottingham on Fri as my local clinic arent open at the weekend or on bank holidays and I cant be left unmonitored that long    ive booked my hotel for 8 nights so it should be long enough. I estimate EC Tues or Wed    If anyone fancies a meet in Nottingham let me know   

     to all 

Love FM XXX


----------



## acrazywench

Hi FM, I was very lucky to get a bfp last Thursday - I'm now continuously touching wood and checking my knickers to make sure nothing horrible has happened!

I hope your scan went well and that everything is looking good. The side effects will be over soon and it will all be worth it when you get your bfp. Sending you lots of      for egg collection next week. 

xxx


----------



## Mifi

Crazy thats absolutely fab news         sending lots of           your LO sticks     

Love FM XXX


----------



## Elpida

Hi all


A quick update for those having treatment at Birmingham Women's. I spoke with my consultant today who updated me on the current donor sperm wait and he mentioned that they have additional funding from the gov and have employed someone specifically to recruit donors so they're hoping for stocks to improve (I find it hard to believe they don't have someone doing that already considering the need). Of course, they still have to actually find donors and there will be a 6 month lag for quarantine but good news hopefully as I know they're currently running at about a 1 year wait - and I think you have to go to the back of the list once you've had your 'go'.


I'm still looking at March time - I could go possibly back to the Priory sooner (with this new consultant) but I think the break might do me good. Physically I'm struggling a lot with the massive swings in hormone levels form having no oestrogen, to HRT that's not quite right, to all the IVF high stimms and now I'm still having problems with the HRT. I have a busy few months leading up to xmas - nothing major (other than my Norway trip   and my loft conversion   )  but Xmas will be here before I know it so waiting might not be so bad. 


I hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to a bank holiday weekend - that might have a few hours without rain!


E x x x


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

I heard yesterday that Heatlands Hospital in Birmingham do fertility treatment too.  I didnt know this, perhaps this could be another option for some of you. 

Chowy x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Everyone,
I am new to this and have just signed up, il start by telling you a bit about myself, I am 25 and have deicded to go it alone and use a sperm donor, i desperately want the baby but dont want the guy. I am embarking on IVF because I have decided to be an egg donor at the same time, so my clinic offered IVF to me. I am very nervous but very excited at the same time. I start the Gonal F injections tonight and im very scared incase I get OHSS. I have been reading some of your stories and my heart goes out to you all, I suffered a miscarriage at 7 weeks before and its devastating so I can only imagine how you guys feel. I wish you lots of luck with your treatments and have my fingers crossed for you   x x x


----------



## some1

Welcome to our threads Juicy!  I haven't done IVF but just wanted to wish you well.  Hope your first injection has gone well this evening!

Some1

xx


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Juicy,
Welcome to the thread and hope your first injection went well tonight.  Good for you for making this decision at a lovely young age - I wish I had been as brave as you when I was younger.  I'm on my third cycle, have my first scan tomorrow to see if I have any follies.  Let us know how you get on and don't worry about OHSS, your clinic should keep an eye on things to avoid that happening so hopefully they will.  Good luck      

Hi everyone else   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Thankyou,

Aww good lick GIA Too sounds like we are going through things at the same time, i will keep my fingers crossed for you that there is lots of follicles  injection went well got a migraine today, think it is a side effect and not allowed to take my migraine tablets so just going to chill out and try and ride it out with paracetamol  anyway, il keep an eye out for your update think positive it does wonders!!!! 

Juicy xxx


----------



## sweet1

Good luck Juicy 27!

Didn't know you were cycling again GIA2, all the very best for this cycle x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Unfortunately i haven't got off to a great start    Only one follie today at 7mm, so I am not too hopeful.  If I don't get more then I may convert to IUI, which Peny at Serum thought I should try anyway! Was gutted this morning but feeling a bit better now and sat with a heat pad on my tum!   

Juicy, keep us posted on how you get on!

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## bingbong

Oh GIA2          I really hope that some extra follies pop up for you    keep us posted.

Juicy welcome and good luck   

bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

How are you juicy? How are you finding the meds?

GIA2 how are you - are you all set for iui?

AFM I went for my consultant review today. They feel after 8 failed cycles I have little chance with IUI - so they would recommend moving to ivf (though would have continued with iui if i really wanted to). So am hoping to do an egg share cycle. I had a cmv test this morning (as there are only cmv neg recipients on the waiting list at present) - I have to ring for the results on friday so keep your fingers crossed for a negative result for me   . Then if all ok have to have a repeat AMH (as last tested over a year ago), genetic screening and compulsory counselling.

Hope everyone else is doing ok too,

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## GIAToo

Krissi - I hope the CMV result comes back negative for you and you can get going as soon as you want.  Good on you for egg sharing, which I'm sure has it's emotional complications too, but as someone who may have to go down the DE route I feel really proud of women like you   

Juicy - yes, how are you getting on ?   

AFM - yes all set for IUI.  Trying to be hopeful   

Lots of love to all
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Krissy and GIA Too,

I am also on an egg sharing programme so hope I produce enough for both of us  . Its the biggest gift I can give to someone and after my counselling session on it I came out more determined to try my hardest and give the gift to a fellow female  

I am on day 8 of stimming had a scan yesterday and have 9 follies on left ovary and 5 on the right ranging from 12-15mm, have to stay on the same does of Gonal F and have the final scan on fri so hopefully they will all be around 18mm       

The meds havent been to bad on my mood but every day I have bad nausea that lasts all afternoon till about 7ish, apparently my nana said its what morning sickness feels like   but the end goal will make it more than worth it   other than that im drinking between 2-3 litres a day to try and keep my headaches at bay and of course the dreaded OHSS. I feel really bloated after everything I eat too but that is normal apparently.

Hope you both are well  

Juicy xxx


----------



## morrigan

hi- hope you don't mind me jumping in but glossing over the fact ill be doing last iui at weekend have decided that ivf is next step- I'm at reprofit and will be discussing with them the ivf whilst i'm out there- is there anything you think i should be asking at that consult?


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Morrigan,

I hope the iui is successful and you don't need this information. When I had a similar question GIAToo helpfully sent me this link to lots of questions that could be asked: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

Of course, although I took the list with me I totally forgot most of the questions when I saw the consultant!

x


----------



## morrigan

thanks crazy- ive got some reading when i'm bored in brno then- i suspect i will probably forget them all too! lol!


----------



## GIAToo

Morrigan - write down all the relevant questions you want to ask and just make sure you have that piece of paper and you ask every question on the list, even if you think the consultant may have given you the answer already.  It really does help and we're paying  enough eh?       

Hi ACW   

How are our egg sharing ladies getting on??    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi GIA2 - how are you?

How are you feeling Juicy - are you ready for EC yet?

Hi Morrigan - really hope you had a sucessful trip   

I am fine thanks - CMV came back negative, had AMH check on Wednesday so now waiting for those results (but am hoping they should be ok as 13 months ago was in the optimal fertility range - but then again fertility can sometimes just drop off i think   ) - if all ok next is implications counselling...

Love and luck to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I havent been on for a while, had a really bad/good week, my EC was on Monday they took 18 eggs so I got 9 and the other 9 was devided between my 2 recipients. It was a painful experience that I want to forget because my clinic only did sedation and because i had 28 follicles altogether my ovaries were enlarged and sensitive so doc could only apologise for the pain she said she had given me all that she could without having to call an aneasthetist  but i got through it. Anyway since then I have been in agony with severe colic from the pessaries (cyclogest) so have to take them vaginally so im   thats the last of the colic.

7 of my eggs fertilised they ended up having to do ICSI cos the sperm wasnt mobilising great (I pay £1000 for a sperm donor and it wasnt excellent!!!!   ) Went for ET yesterday but there was only 2 decent embryos from the 7 so she put two back in. I just goes to show ladies that im young with no problems but think its the luck of the draw how good your eggs and emryos are.

Im feeling a lil negative about it all, and I know I shouldnt because I know it only takes one, but I blame hormones   Nevermind my OTD is the 13th, it cant come around quick enough


Hope everyone is ok   Sorry for the ME ME ME post

Juicy xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Juicy you'll find that using frozen sperm the mobility isn't as good as the fresh stuff.  Stay positive honey x x  Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## acrazywench

Juicy - well done for your egg collection - that's an amazing number!

Don't feel too diasppointed about having only 2 embies from the original seven. I felt a bit despondent when I learned that I only had two grade 2 embies that were good enough for transfer and the other four weren't good enough to freeze. But - touch wood - both made themselves at home and I'm just hoping they stay put for the long haul. (I also ended up having icsi - possibly because the clinic washed my already washed sperm - and since I was so doped up on the aneasthetic I was really incapable of that level of decision making and it freaked me out a bit. But the eggs all fertilised giving more possible embies to choose from so I think that helped me get over the added cost/slight annoyance of icsi.)

Rest up and try to keep positive - you're pupo and you have two lovely embies on board. Sending you lots of      and sticky vibes. 

x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Aww thankyou Mini Mix and acrazywench,

It makes me feel so much better that someone has had a similar experience. I guess with me being young and without problems I nievely thought I would have fantastic eggs and embryos (I have learnt my lesson!   )

Also last night I had some spotting, it wasnt anything major (TMI alert!!!!) just something when I wiped) so I panicked for abit but I guess what will be will be it is day 5 after EC so im hoping it is impantation bleeding 

Hope you guys are well  

Juicy xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Juicy, how are you - nearly OTD now, really really hope you get a positive result   

Love Krissi  x


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Krissi,

Im ok thankyou, im really scared to do the test on wed though, I think its because I just havent a clue which way it is going to go, not had anymore bleeding so thats good the only thing I have had is really vivid dreams and cramping for a week but that has tailed off a bit now so just a waiting game (as usual) lol 

How are you?where are you now in your tx?

Hope everyone else is good  

Juicy xxx


----------



## morrigan

Juicy- good luck for testing.

Krissi- hope its going to plan.

Girls thankyou for all your advice- you wll giggle when I tell you that I didn't get a consult as my iui was on a saturday and different doctor- my conuslt went something like this- oh your 7th iui there must be something else wrong you should definetley switch to ivf !! all was not lost as I met up with 3 lovely couples who were out there and gave me a much better consult and answered all my questions !!!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

How are you Juicy - when is your scan booked for - how exciting, i wonder how many will be in there!

How are you Morrigan - do you know what your next treatment plans are yet?

AFM my counselling session was fine, saw the same chap as when I started my iui - was surprised that he remembered me (still wonder if he has a secret stash of notes about what we talked about as a reminder, but he said not). He thinks that i rationalise too much and should allow myself to get more openly angry that my initial treatments did not work, something to think about, but have been deemed "stable" enough to move forward. So am off tomorrow for genetic screening... Then if all ok maybe be able to start look at being matched to a recipient (nurse i spoke to today thought maybe January/February to start treatment).

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Krissi - Wow thats great you have another goal to work towards you can enjoy a wonderful xnas and new year recharging for the next treatment and start 2011 as you mean to go on  

I have my scan 3rd Nov so a week tomorrow, really scary my boobs are massive but apart from that no other symptoms except the dreaming and lack of taste buds so I really dont know how many are in there, part of me thinks if it is twins then I should be experiencing loads more symptoms by now  

x


----------



## Lillyan

Hi girls,
Would you mind if I jumped on this thread at this stage? I only recently started the long protocol for my first IVF and it's all moving so quickly - had my first appt with clinic 2 weeks ago and started on the pill immediately. I'm due to start buserelin on 15 Nov, with a baseline scan on 25 Nov & stims on 26 Nov, and estimated date for ec 8-10 dec. The protocol might change a bit as I'm still waiting for my AMH result. I had my antral follicle count checked 2 weeks ago and it was low so am waiting to see what my AMH is like....It's all happened so quick, although I've been thinking about doing this for years, and I'm having moments of being absolutely terrified (usually at 3am), and other moments of being so excited. I'd love to join in on this thread with you - I haven't told anyone I'm doing this yet and would love to share   . 

Juicy congratulations! Don't worry about not having too many symptoms - a single friend of mine had twin boys (after a natural conception) and had no symptoms at all apart from sore boobs - she didn't have a scan till 20 weeks and got the shock of her life when they said it was two!
Lx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Welcome Lillyann

You will find a huge support network on here, I have only told close friends but this website is my lifeline because you dont realise how many people are in the same boat, so feel free to ask any questions no matter how trivial or even if you are feeling down and want a rant, we are all here to help each other get to our dreams x

p.s that is very reassuring about your friend lol im a wimp when it comes to sickness so kind of hopeing I dont get much x


----------



## Lillyan

Thanks Juicy.....I'm trying to decide if it would be easier to tell some close friends or keep it to myself for the moment. I won't be telling my family as I brought it up with them before and got a v negative reaction. I really needed someone today though - got my AMH result back and it's only 1.5 (pmol). Didn't need to hear that on top of all the damage the endo has done. I just hope I haven't left this decision too late but it only takes 1 good egg, right?   Anyway, I spoke to the doc and I'll be doing the microflare protocol which will change my dates a bit but still think I'll be heading for EC around 8-10 dec. Is anyone else doing this protocol / has anyone done it? Thanks girls for letting me jump on the thread......


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Lillyann - welcome to the board. It's really supportive here and everyone's very helpful.

I did tell my parents and two very close friends about treatment - and as time progressed a couple more friends who I knew I could trust - I was very lucky as everyone was very supportive. I think it would be good to have at least one person you can turn to. Treatment can come with physical and emotional strain - and I think it was really helpful for me having people close who knew what I was going through who could keep me calm when I got stressed.  

As you can see from my sig I started with iui. I moved onto ivf in July/August and was really lucky as I'm now pregnant with twins. I did the short protocol which I think is the same as the flare protocol - I was really pleased to escape the long haul one! It does only take one good egg. My AMH result in May 2009 came back at the low end of 'low fertility' - I'm sure it hasn't improved any over the last year, but treatment did work. I got 6 eggs, only two embies were good enough for transfer - they weren't grade 1 but they still stuck. It's definitely worth believing that your body can do what you're asking of it. I found a Zita West book and 'inconceivable' by Julia Indichova helpful/reassuring reads when I was starting out and Zita West's ivf relaxation cd good during treatment.

Sending you lots of      for your treatment cycle.

x


----------



## Chowy

Lillyan, 

Have a look at my ticker!

Low AMH and severe stage 3 endo alot of operations and I have my 17mth old bundle of joy, it can be done.  Good Luck honey. 

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## GIAToo

Chowy - you've just given me a bit of hope (although know I'm older than you).   How many follies and eggs did you get on your 3rd (successful) IVF?


Welcome Lillyan  

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lillyan

Thanks so much girls. Congratulations acrazywench - twins is fantastic!! Did you do day 3 or 5 transfer? Chowy our histories are so similar, it's unbelievable! I nearly cried when I read your post and saw the pic of your gorgeous little boy. Wow. It has filled me with hope. I spoke to my doc yesterday and while I was worrying about my low amh, he said my biggest issue was the endo and the impact it may have had on my egg quality. EC is scheduled for 6 weeks time so I'm going to spend the next 6 weeks doing as much as possible to improve the quality of my eggs. I've been taking royal jelly, wheat grass, zinc etc for a few months, not sure if it makes a difference, but am going to double up on those and start acupuncture. Also got a fertility yoga dvd which I'm going to start. I'm probably going over the top lol, but want to give it everything I've got! Did you guys do anything different in the cycles you got your BFP's? I'll definitely look up those books acrazywench- thanks for the recommendations.
Lx


----------



## Chowy

GIA2 I will have a look in my diary but I think it was 7 eggs, 5 fertilised, and I had 2 grade 1's put back, will check though.

I was told by my consultant to go straight to IVF as with endo IUI prob wont work as there is a clingfilm type lining often over ovaries that acts as a contraceptive and stops you conceiving.  Due to sperm mobility I ended up having ICSI free of charge, they went ahead and then I was really concerned that the sperm wasnt up to scratch.  But hey ho, he's in bed as we type.

Lillyan I know what you mean re crying, I sat in the waiting room with my Mum prior to EC and a couple were sat with their LO in a pushchair, I recognised them from the fertility waiting room, the lady caught my eye and I was almost shaking with nerves.  I asked her if she had done this before, she pointed at the LO and I just burst into tears.  It was kind of saying 'this does and can work'.  i feel emoptional now just thinking of that moment.  The lady gave the nurse her number and asked her to pass it to me, she had twins and we are really good friends now.  A new friendship and 3 babies came out of that day! I know im very lucky, I really hope you are too. if you wantany info you can always PM me and I will try my best.

I had accupuncture just before and just after embryo transfer.  Plenty of water and I do have Zita Wests book as well.  I did Royal Jelly too.

Good Luck all

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Looking at organising a singles meet up in London if anyone is interested. Here's the thread if you are http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249687.0

F x


----------



## IceQueen

Hi Ladies

Haven't been on here for a while.  After my 3rd failed IUI i shifted to IVF, however on that cycle i only had 2 follies and so converted to IUI, which was unsucessful. 
I have just had my AMH levels tested and the consultant from LWC just rang me and said that they are .95 and basically it wasn't worht me going ahead with IVF, as anything under one is crap and in fact he had never seen IVF work ieven if the levels were 1-5.  
Now i don't know what to do and or what to think.
Do i try IVF and if i only get two follies still go for it?
Or do  give up hope and accept it, and move on to other options?

IQ
x


----------



## morrigan

Sounds like your having a mare icequeen - whilst your chances are significantly lower there are people that have succeeded but it's whether you want to pay out all that money for a lower chance of success - with lower odds I think that some clinics start to think about there success rate stats ? Maybe I'm a cynic !

I don't know much about it myself but I've heard people talk about mild ivf would that be an option?


----------



## IceQueen

Thanks Morrigan

I am a little calmer now.  I spoke agan to LWC and someone different, and they said not to give up hope just yet, as they have someone who is pregnant and has a lower AMH level than me.  In fact she was really nice and said obviously chances are lower but it was still possible, they would just need to adjust the drugs.
And she couldn't believe the comment made about the consultant, so i may have stirred things up there.  
It's kind of re-assured me as i don't think i'm ready to give up with out at least trying IVF once.  
SO i'm gonna go for it at the end of the month and hope for that miracle like we all do   

Thanks for the tip on Mild IVF, had a quick glance at that, and will look into it further.  

IQ
xx


----------



## morrigan

What a difference speaking to someone else makes.

Not sure my advice counts as I'm def an ivf newbie. Talking of which I just got my bloods back and my fsh is 8, lh 2.9 and oest 79 am I right in thinking that they are just at the edge of normal? Slightly worried as fsh a year ago was 5.7 ! I'm wandering what protocol consultant might suggest - how do they decide or is it drs preference?


----------



## IceQueen

Hey, you're still in normal range.  I understand they go for long protocol if you are under 40 and the short over 38.  But i am not expert either as i am new to IVF really, only ever done IUIs.  And i am doing the short protocol.  
But the doctor usually decides the meds etc based on the bloods etc.  
I thik that's why i am horrified as last year my FSH level was 5 etc.  all in the normal range , and things seemed to have changed rapidly in the year.  

IQ
xx


----------



## GIAToo

Ice Queen - hi, long time no speak.  I am about to try mild IVF at Reprofit.  I don't see the point of pumping myself full of high dose drugs to get one follie which is what happened to me last time.  Look at Create clinic too re: mild IVF. Just my opinion after 3 IVF cycles. I have struggled to move on to DE too.   

Morrigan - in my experience, consultants have an idea but will do what you want.  I have sometimes wondered what I am paying them for!   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Ice queen


I have done mild IVF at create if you have any questions   
xx


----------



## IceQueen

Thanks Lulumead and GIAToo.
Yes, been a while GIAToo. 

So what is the difference between mild IVF and normal IVF, aside from pumping your body full of drugs?  How do they get you to produce more follicles without the drugs?
And is it better for someone older and with lower AMH etc.?
Are the results successful?

Sorry lots of questions.  

IQ
xx


----------



## GIAToo

IQ - have a look at these links:

There are those for it:

http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/articles/july-2008/why-choose-natural-and-mild-ivf/

and there are those against it:

http://www.ivfauthority.com/search/label/mini%20ivf

GIa Tooxxx

/links


----------



## morrigan

Hi girls hows everyone doing- You must be nearly about to go Giatoo?

Quick questions if theres any experts on blood results out there- I got half my level 1 immunes back all ok apart from albumin being low (33). The rest of my liver/kidney functions all normal-I know it can be a sign of malabsorption an I am waiting for a cealiac screen result as I'm intolerant to wheat but Ive had a negative on that in the past so dont think its that. Does anyone know if this has any bearing on fertility? Gps not worried but then they never are!!


----------



## GIAToo

Hi morrigan,

Sorry I can't help you on the immunes question.  Hopefully someone will know the answer.  Or you could post on the immunes thread?

Yep, just waiting for AF to arrive so I can book my flights! Can't wait to get away tbh.

GIA tooxxxx


----------



## morrigan

I'm doing an af dance for you giatoo. I'd not thought if posting there as I wasn't really thinking it was immune issue ! I should just be patient and wait for rest to come back !!!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone - sorry for the long silence - have been having broadband issues (and where i live is too rural for the new dongle i brought to work   ).

Went for my nurse discussion. All my tests are back and the clinic are happy for me to be an egg sharer/donor   . They have a potential match (they just have to check the couple are ok with the fact i have a personal and family history of asthma before they can confirm). All feels a bit surreal - really gutted that i will prob have to wait till february though - that's ageeeeesssssss away!

Sorry for the me post - will try and catch up on all the boards goings on now   

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kirssi great news you have the ball rolling for your ES cycle, which clinic are you at?
L x


----------



## morrigan

great news Krissi- Feb will be here soon- I'm cycling feb to- theres a few of us- No broadband that would be a nightmare !!!


----------



## sweet1

As some of you girls know, I am considering Mini IVF. Stepan has suggested taking 150mg of Clomid as part of the protocol. I just wanted to ask you ladies' advice as to whether that is a lot of Clomid to take. I didn't get a great response from 100mg after all although Stepan and one of the other doctors did say it can change from month to mont so I guess just one month isn't much to go on (I only got one follie and when I took 50mg I got more but only tried 100mg one time)

I asked Stepan if I should try injectibles instead and his response was that this would not then be mini IVF.

I suppose I am just looking for some reassurance that this is safe, it seems ridiculous to ask Stepan if it is safe as I am sure he would not prescribe it if it wasn't, but I worry about things a lot like making myself infertile when there is probably nothing wrong with me that a few months of BD'ing wouldn't cure    (given half the chance)

I will probably go for it as it seems the logical next step I am probably worrying over nothing   

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sweet SA - I've done this protocol with stepan - you start with 5 days on clomid then a couple days on gonal f but very small dosage .. think it was 45iu's ... He aims for 1-2 follies.  The main problem I had was that the clomid thinned my lining so I had to cancel   .. But as you've had clomid before I can't see that being a problem for you honey.

All the best honey x x x


----------



## morrigan

Sweet Sa - It seems safe to me as it's probably safer than injectables - I can't see it could effect your fertility- I don't blame you for being nervous but the only problem I could see as mini said us lining - I've done a cycle with clomid and had great lining and one with low lining so I thing response us variable. Are you totally happy with idea if mild ivf or are you now thinking about full ivf ? You don't have same worry with ivf about producing too many follies as it doesn't matter so dose sounds perfect.

Good luck x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies,

Thought I would officially move myself onto this thread. I had a little dilema not so long ago about whether to do a medicated IUI or move onto IVF (some of you may remember the thread I started). Well, after getting the thoughts of many ladies on here and making the decision to try a medicated IUI before moving onto a cycle of IVF, I spoke with my clinic who advised that IVF should be the next step. If I wanted to do a medicated IUI, it would have to go to the consultant to decide and even then they could have also said that IVF was the best next step. So here I am. I had my IVF info appt on 14th December and whilst there I was told that I could go ahead on this cycle. I start down regging with buserelin on 29th December (2 days time   ) and go in for my baseline scan on 12th January. If everything is as it should be, I will start the menopur and EC/ET should be the last week of January   .

Good luck to all you ladies about to start tx in the new year     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo Lou-Ann  all the best for this cycle                

What a fab start to the new year!!

Take care x x x


----------



## Teela

Thats fantastic news Lou-ann, I hope this is the one    

Teela
x


----------



## bingbong

Lou-Ann wishing you all the best for this cycle, I really hope that it's the one for you       

bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Wishing you all the best Lou Ann - you so deserve this cycle to work - will be thinking of you   

How are all the other ivfers (and potential ivfers)?

AFM Treatment may now be further delayed by jury service in Feb!!!!! Am not happy    - but clinic would prefer me not to defer jury service in case they have to delay treatment if there are any probs with my recipent or scheduelling    - just want to get on now though (especially as EVERYONE around me seems to have had or are having a baby) - hmmm sorry for the whinge    didn't mean to  

Love to all, krissi  xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you Ladies   

Krissi, oh no, that is the last thing you want whilst trying to plan tx    . I don't know a lot about the jury service, but could you not opt out because you are having treatment?

Hope all other IVFers are doing okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Thats so annoying krissi- I have once managed to wriggle out of jury service - it's worth a go as they won't postpone it you will just go back in the pot until next time your picked.

I to am having to postpone feb cycle due to having to have immune treatment first - I'm so impatient I want to get on!!

I will be thinking of you tommorrow doing that first jab! Well I'll think about it when I wake up lol! Seriously if you have a major bubble issue feel free to ring me !

There's alot of vacancies on that bump board girls !!!


----------



## ambergem

Good luck Lou-Ann- I hope the down-regging goes well    

Krissi- sorry to hear about the jury duty   what bad timing. There's always so much waiting. I hope you can get out of it but if not I hope the time to your tx speeds by  

Morrigan- more waiting for you too  . I hope your immunes tx goes well though and that you'll be off to Reprofit very soon    

Hope to see you all on the bumps thread soon!!

Love Linz xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Morrigan  . Was great to have a catch up today   . I so wish that you weren't having to postpone your cycle   , but at least you know you will be doing everything you can to get the right result   , let me know how you get on. 

Linz, I hope that we can all join you on the bumps thread very soon   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Linz        - just seen your news - wishing you all the best for a happy healthy pregnancy and beyond   .

Sorry to hear about all the immune issues Morrigan - really hope this extra help will ensure the right result for you   .

How have the first 2 days of down reg been Lou-Ann? - really hope this is your cycle   .

AFM have been told no getting out of jury service (as elective treatment which can be delayed    - should have said I was on holiday, still then they prob would have wanted to see the tickets or clinic would have delayed treatment for some reason) The clinic have said they will get me started on the pill and then take me off when my recipient has her first period after my jury service to match up timings - so am now hoping for a christmas 2011 baby  

Love and luck to all, Krissi xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, sorry to hear that you can't get out of jury service   , horrible when you gear yourself up and have a plan to get going. I'm sure that tx will come round in no time   .

Thanks for your   . My first 2 days of down regging have gone ok thanks, just waiting for some side effects to kick in unless I am one of the lucky ones that doesn't get any (yeah right!   ).

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

How are you Lou-Ann - hope the down regging is not giving you too many side effects.

Love Krissi  x


----------



## morrigan

Wandering if your still bubble side effect free Lou ann

Krissi have you got new dates in diary? I'm looking at march ish at mo- start my humira course on wed!

Any of you very organised girlies got any sort of snazzy looking spreadsheet to organise your drug taking !!!!as I seem to be adding a new drug/ supplment to protocol every week I'm thinking I might need to get organised !!!


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

My my Morrigan everyone is so organised. Frenchy has a scenario spreadsheet and me I just go for a wing and prayer. I am impressed.

F x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ooo Morrigan, glad you managed to get yourself some humira and have now got an idea of when you will be cycling next   , keeping everything crossed for you   . Despite being a bit of a spreadsheet freak, I haven't had needed to devise one for taking meds - sorry!

Thanks for asking after me ladies, I am doing quite well   . The injections don't hurt at all and I don't have any side effects as such, just a little tired and a few little AF type cramps, oh and a very weird dream the other night (could this be the buserelin?   ). Oh and Morrigan, there isn't a bubble in sight after pushing the excess buserelin back into the vial, I've got it sussed   .

Krissi, GiaToo and SweetSA hope you are all okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Ha ha fraggles I didn't say I was organised just thinking about being organised- my head is starting to spin with the thought of trying to work it all out with varying doses of stims, steroids, clexane, aspirin, intralipids, high dose omega 3 -what you have stop and when- xtra folic acid calcium d3 before I think about supplement I was taking- arghhh - today i forgot to eat lunch!!!I don't stand a chance !!! What's my name ?

Excellent Lou-ann - it will be ok if drug turns up after your healthcare at home experience with deliveries !


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, it was chasing the clinic to get a legible script faxed over to them that was the problem   . Once they got a copy of the script that they could read, it took them less than 24hrs to deliver   . Hope you can sort your drugs regime out   . I can't believe you forgot to eat lunch   , you must have been busy!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Oh good- I'm at work wouldn't of had time anyway it's bad !! I'm sciving for 5! - naughty me ate biscuits instead !  I'm glad they were efficient I was on hold for an hour when I ordered and had bank holiday dramas !!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

OMG! An hour   . That is some wait!! A few biscuits is better than nothing I suppose. And at least with work being busy, I bet it is going quick   . xxx


----------



## Fraggles

I don't think I have ever forgotten to eat a meal! mmm I think that suggests a man's way to my heart is through my stomach. Here's hoping I meat an eligible straight man who can cook.


----------



## Lou-Ann

That would be a find Fraggles   

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Louann I know it would be a find and I have knocked off the bit about wanting a sense of humour, caring and romantic. I need to keep it realistic.


----------



## morrigan

Missing meals always mean I eat more later !!! When you find him can you make sure he has a couple of dishy brothers for me and Lou-ann !!!


----------



## Fraggles

So I am looking for triplets then?


----------



## Rose39

Fraggles - can you make it quads?    I decided to sign up for one of the online dating websites for 3 months (very cheap special offer and large glass of wine may have had something to do with it!)....but the guys on there my age and above seem.... well... so OLD and DULL!!! Is it me, or have all my single female friends stayed very young and dynamic and hardly look any older, and the guys have become middle aged and boring....? (or am I deluding myself completely   ).

Rose xx


----------



## Fraggles

Rose no I think exactly the same and then think maybe I am seeing myself through rose coloured glasses and am just biased. OK who does cosmic ordering out of all of us and can order a set of straight male quads who can cook?


----------



## GIAToo

My last boyfriend was a straight chef and a complete b*****d!

Ahem...  ...I did a speadsheet for my IVf cycles, but mostly so I remembered when to stop one drug and start another or  whatever and also to try and help me work out when EC would likely be, which was a complete waste of time as once it was after 16 days stimming and the next time it was only 10 days stimming!   

I too have been thinking about starting dating again, but refuse to do it online and also want to lose some weight first.  Starting Weight Watchers on Tuesday! 

Happy New Year everyone and hope this is OUR year        
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Fraggles

GiaToo - now you make it more difficult - OK we will make it straight, eligible, and kind chef. Actually ex may have been a bas**** but obviously he wasn't eligible. You don't deserve second best as do none of us.

Good for you. I started weightwatchers just before Xmas and joined that group in London I messaged you about. I so am not keen on the online dating thing and I want to have fun doing it.

F x


----------



## morrigan

I'll make the sacrifice girls I'll have the quads friend you know the quiet one that gets annoyed the quads get all the attention- they say it's the quiet ones !!!!!

Maybe we should spreadsheet men instead of cycles !! I really couldn't cope with ttc and men!!! I'm still hoping the rule about meeting someone when you don't want to is true - perfect mam is obviously also waiting for me to get pregnant !

I did that well known dating site that gives you 6 month free when it alledges your the only one it didn't work for - after 2 years you get an email saying "you've had your profile up for 2 years and never been on a date would you like us to try it without the photo for a week ?"!!!!!


----------



## bingbong

omg morrigan, that's terrible!

Bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

I second that OMG BB.

Without sounding like I am asking a stupid question as I know you have one of each but are they identical BB?

F x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, that's shocking!!   

x


----------



## GIAToo

Morrigan - how rude!   

Fraggles - they couldn't be identical if they're opposite sexes as identical twins are the result of an embryo dividing into two so they would have the same (chromosomal?) make up.  They do look similar though..cute!

Morning everyone   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## morrigan

Oops guys you fell fowl of my humour I was joking about photo thing!!! I thought you'd spot it was too outrageous -I was joking - wouldn't suprise me though they did tell me they after 6 months they don't normally have to do free bit!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan       , thank goodness for that! Think you had us all hook, line and sinker on that one. Tis quite funny when you know it's not true   .

x


----------



## sweet1

That was pretty funny Morrigan!  

Are you doing Weight Watchers online GIA2, or going to the regular meetings? I'm toying with one or the other as well. BMI well beyind the 30 benchmark


----------



## GIAToo

SweetSA, well I failed miserably today as I was running late then couldn't find a parking space anywhere near the venue and eventually gave up and came home    Gonna go to a different meeting tomorrow, where I know I can park!  I don't think I would be motivated by the online one, plus I don't own any scales!!   

Morrigan - it wouldn't have surprised me if you really had got an email like that!   

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ivfpredict.com

just wondered if you had seen this

/links


----------



## morrigan

I tried it JJ1 - I was kind of stuck on the how long have you been trying to concieve ? I tried it with 1 year and it came out at 28% tried it with less than year it came out as 35%- I also took age back a couple of years and it made no difference !


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Just a quick update from me - AF has arrived so started the pill today - now just have to stay on that to get through jury service and to get in sinch with my recipient. Feel really frustrated as now just want to get on with treatment (its been 5 months since last treatment now - so so much waiting involved in this ttc buisness - and i think i've realised that maybe i'm not a very patient person   ). Also a bit scarred about how i will feel if ivf treatment does not work as have really mentally planned everything around all going well 1st time - hmmm all mixed up really   .

Have had to smile at all the requests for eligable batchelors on here though    - can i put in an order too!

How are the jabs Lou-Ann - really hope you are doing ok and not too many side effects   .

Looks like we may be cycling together morrigan - really hope the new meds bring you better luck   

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Krissi great that af has arrived and you can get underway soon
L


----------



## Betty-Boo

Krissi all the best honey       

Lou-Ann how are you doing??             

JJ I tried that link - was 30% then changed a parameter and dropped drastically - will try again tomorrow x x


----------



## Roo67

Mine was 25.7% , better at age 42 than at 38, not sure i believe any of it tbh, seems a bit simple, there are far too many variables for it to mean much.

What you shopping for mini ??


----------



## Betty-Boo

Having a look at what xytec have to offer in case I change my plans and try this new clnic in wales .... Lots to think about! 
Not long now honey x x


----------



## Roo67

Thought that's what you were window shopping for   What s that about Wales?


I'm waiting for a reply from S, I have a feeling AF is going to appear a little early, so timings may be out, trying to find out earliest and latest timings for FET. Have booked flights but only £28 so can afford to lose that if need to change, but have an overnight trip to Glasgow with work a couple of days before which is a pain. 


r x


----------



## lulumead

Just wanted to pop and wish everyone cycling or about to lots of luck...hope we see a bumper crop of BFP's from here soon.


Roo: hope your timings work out and all goes to plan.


xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Its a new clinic in Wales which are in the process of importing eggs from russia - so I'd buy the number of eggs needed instead of paying for so many fresh ones and being left with no frosties - which is my worry ...... 
Does seem that frozen seems to work better with us the other side of 40!!            Plus looks like the big M is upon me too ...   

All the best honey - hope AF plays ball x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, glad that AF has arrived, not long now, it'll be here before you know it   

Roo, good luck for your cycle,    that this is the one for you   

Thanks for asking after me mini and krissi   . The jabs are going well and I'm getting away lightly with the side effects too   . Baseline scan is next Weds   

Good luck to anyone else cycling soon   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo wow I have everything crossed for you and this cycle.
Lou-Ann and Krisse Best of luck

L x

I often overlook this thread and loose track as in my mind the sticky threads are archived!!


----------



## morrigan

How is everyone ? 

Hope scan goes well tommorrow Lou-ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Morrigan   . My scan went well. There was a tiny cyst on the right (0.6mm) which she isn't concerned about at all. So started the menopur this morning. Next scan is on Friday 21st to see how I'm responding   . Hope you are okay this afternoon   

Hope everyone else is okay too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann fab news re scan honey.  Have everything crossed for you honey x x x 
Roll on 21st Jan!



Take care mini x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Mini   . How are you doing? x


----------



## wizard

Lou-Ann I never look at this thread - for some reason I ignore the stickies because I associate them with information threads.  Anyway, as a a result I didn't even realise you had started IVF   .  Wishing you lots of luck with this cycle   .

Wizard x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, that's ok   . There are so many of us single ladies to keep with nowadays. Thanks for your good luck wishes. Hope you are doing ok   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253334.0

I wonder if they'd accept single women with donor sperm as that would the criteria of good sperm!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann am good thanks - getting in the right head space for March.  Have everything crossed for you honey x x x


JJ - had a quick look - fab idea but reckon it'll only cover couples ... shame ....


Big hello to everyone! x x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all - hope everyone is well,

hi Lou ann - really pleased your scan went well and you're ready to go with the menopur - really hope you carry on with no side effects (and of course a positive result   ).

how are you Roo - any news on your timings - really hope everything has worked out   .

JJ1 - so sorry to about cancelled cycle - I hope whatever route you now take brings you your much wanted baby after being through so much   

Morrigan - how are the new meds?   

AFM - Got a call from the clinic - I am officially matched with a recipient due to have baseline scan on March 1st (not quite sure when that means I start down regging but they've promised my protocol and drugs asap), aiming for egg collection on March 16th. So exciting to be finally getting going. Have contacted jury summonsing board who confirmed that I have jury service from 7th Feb but they will ensure I have a maximum of 2 weeks as medical treatment booked - so has finally all worked out well.

Really hope everyone is ok, love and luck to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## ambergem

Yay! Great news Krissi. March will be here before you know it     

Glad to gear all is going well Louann. Hope the stimming goes well too, good luck for the next scan     

JJ- it's awful you've had to cancel your cycle  . I really hope you get some long-overdue good luck soon     

Hi Morrigan! Have you started any immunes tx yet? Hope you can get going properly soon     

Good luck Roo and Mini (sorry not sure quite where you are with tx)     

Linz xx


----------



## morrigan

Brilliant news lou-ann- can't believe you predicted that cycst though! I'm calling you mystic meg from now on!

Roo/ mini are all the plans in place?

JJ read your news on the other thread- stay positive you will get there.

Krissi- whoop whoop- all sounds perfect now- great news.

Linz hope your feeling ok- I'm keeping up with you on the bumps threads.

Afm- took my first shot of Humira last wed and need to take another one next week then get a blood test done 10 days after that- If my levels are below 30 I will get green light to start cycle and rest of immune drugs I'll take with my cycle. Not liking the Humira have felt really rough on and off all week with sore throat, headache nausea and acheing limbs but only in short bursts for the odd hour here and there- Today I think I'm feeling slightly better so fingers crossed ive turned the corner- I'm hoping symptoms means its working!


----------



## Roo67

Krissi - yes timings all worked perfectly AF day early last month, day late this so worked out perfectly, scan booked  next week, just need to organise IL's and I'm all set to go. I did Jury service in Nov and absolutely loved it, didn't want it to end, really interesting if you get a good case. Was evening thinking of a career change I enjoyed it that much. 

Lou-ann - good news on the scan, hope the meds are ok

morrigan, hope the SE are now worn off and that it has done it's job


R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, glad to hear that you have been matched with a recipient and now have a plan in place. March will be here before you know it   

Roo, great to hear that your timings have worked out perfectly. Good luck with this cycle,    that it is your turn for a bfp   

Morrigan, sorry that you have been suffering s/e from the humira   . I'm hoping that it means that they are working and that you are good to go for your next cycle of tx when you have your bloods done   .

Thank you all for your good luck wishes. I'm doing okay so far. The injections are okay, except that I managed to bruise myself with the buserelin yesterday and the menopur was a bit stingy this morning, still not bad going compared to some. I don't really have any side effects either, unless I don't drink enough fluids, then I get a bit of a headache. I am currently sat on the sofa with a hot water bottle on my tummy   

Hope you are all okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Lou you will get used to the injections hon, I had a whole line of bruises along my stomach and had to make up some insane excuse when I got files down from the top shelf at work and my top came up a little.  One of my fellow workers looked horrified at my stomach, not knowing I was doing IVF.  I told her that the dogs keep on jumping up me and their claws are really sharp   .  I did apologise for my lies once I was pregnant and all was common knowledge.

Take care all and may positive vibes come you way.

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann   Know what my tummy looks like after a clexane session! Not nice is it ...

Have to say am quietly (sshhh) excited for you!! Wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle honey.

  

It's getting quite busy on the singlies board! How exciting!! Love it!

Take care everyone x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Chowy, am liking blaming the pets, will use that one if for any reason I need to   . 

Mini, thanks hun   . Hopefully you won't be too far behind me   .

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Well after a very stressful day am finally organised with Intalipids.

I have to go down to London on monday for first dose, then [email protected] can come and do the 2nd one on friday. I will need to do some juggling on friday, luckily am on leave,  car in for service, lining scan at 12 and hair at 3 but suspect hair will have to be cancelled to fit in IL   
No clexane bruises yet, but b*****y hurt tonight, think i had a blunt needle or just found a tough piece of skin   

will be glad to get to work tomorrow for a rest from thinking about it all. will be a busy and stressful weekend though me thinks as have duty managers bleep for only the 2nd time   


Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to a restful weekend.



r x


----------



## morrigan

Roo you have had a stressful day xx glad you have it sorted - I think getting a box of intralipid for when your pregnant from reprofit sounds like a good plan !!

Hope clexane improved I'm sure having work stress will make weekend go quick.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, sorry that you've had a stressful day, but glad that you have been able to juggle things round a bit and get it all sorted. Hope everything runs smoothly from now on   . Big    for your painful injections. Hope your weekend at work isn't as busy as you think it will be   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Ann & roo wishing you luck xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks JJ   

x


----------



## Chowy

Lou Ann and Roo I am so hoping this is your time.

Wouldnt that be a Happy New Year 2011

       

Chowy and a sleeping Pup.  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Chowy, it would be great if it works for both of us this time   . Roo was the first singlie that I saw at Stratford back in May 2008. We both got on the park and ride bus to get to a meet venue and it wasn't until we got there that we realised we were both there for the same reason   . 
Roo, you have been through so much between then and now, i'm wishing you loads of luck, you so deserve it to work for you this time   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Lou Ann and Roo - good luck ladies - I am thinking of you both   

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Rose39

Good luck to Lou-Ann and Roo - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you both!    

Rose xx


----------



## Chowy

Lou Ann and Roo when are you testing?

Chowy xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi ladies and thanks for your good wishes.

Chowy - no where near yet, not had Fet yet !! have started my meds and had intralipids on monday, have lining scan and further dose of IL's on friday and if all well will have FET next week, so testing 2nd week of feb

Lou - ann yes was weird that sitting near each other on that park and ride, getting off at different stops (I remember ) then turning up at the same restaurant !! That seems so long ago now. How's stimming going ?? when do you envisage EC to be?? Hope scan is ok on friday, mines at 12.15.

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, thanks for the good luck wishes   

Chowy, I've not had EC yet. I have my follicle/lining scan on Friday and if all is ok will trigger on Saturday night and in for EC on Monday. If I need to stim longer then EC will be later on in the week. So will be more or less on the same timeline as Roo (give or take a few days).

Roo, it is almost 3 yrs ago now, so yes it was a long time ago. Hope your IL went okay on Monday, and good luck for IL and lining scan on Friday   . My stimming is going okay, not overly bloated but my jeans are a bit tight. Also have an abundance of CM   , which apparently is a good thing. My scan is at 9.20am, Will keep you posted.

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Huge good luck Lou-Ann for this cycle, cant wait to read news on friday, keeping everything crossed hun   

Teela
x


----------



## kizzi79

Have been thinking of you both lots Roo and Lou Ann - not long now...... Hope you get the new yr started with a double bfp   

AFM - lots of news.
Got my protocol through today - starting down reg on 22nd Feb and stims on 2nd March with EC hopefully on 16th March        - drugs due to arrive tomorrow morning   

Had to tell my boss about TTC / IVF   as she had declined my annual leave request    - I pleaded for my a/l and then she asked why it was sooooo important (figured I couln't lie as if she found out later she would be pi***d and if tried to take as sick leave she would already know I'd wanted those days off). I told her NO ONE in the team knew and I wanted it to stay that way at least for now - will be interesting to see if my "secret" stays secret!!!! She was very nice, said she had become a mum late as mr right's arrival was delayed so felt she understood (thinking how she might feel if had never met hubby) - but we will see   .

Hope everyone else is ok. Any news on how the Humira has worked Morrigan?

Love Krissi  xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Teela and Krissi   

Yay Krissi, great to see that you have your plan in place and that your drugs are due to arrive tomorrow. 22nd Feb will be here before you know it   . Shame that you had to tell your boss why you wanted to take annual leave but glad that she finally allowed you to take the time off. Hope she can keep it to herself though and your secret stays a secret until you want it to become public. 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Great news Krissi-I'm hoping for the same rough dates as you but I'm doing short protocol so wont down reg- I have taken the second Humira jab and will take retest in about 10 days andwill know then if I have the go ahead.

Lou-ann good luck for friday.

Roo you best start packing !!!!- I will get shopping for money saving consumables we will beat the system!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the delay in updating, had to go shopping for some new slippers to take with me to EC on Monday   , then went for lunch with my sister, have not long got back. My scan went well. I have got 12 follies on the left - 1 @ 23mm, 6 between 18-20mm and 5 between 10-13mm; and 9 follies on the right - 5 between 13-18mm and 4 between 10-12mm. My lining was 7.6mm, not as thick as some ladies have got it to, but it is the better than my last lining scan so happy with it. I was originally told to take my last buserelin and menopur shots tomorrow morning, but the consultant phoned me this afternoon and told me to just do the buserelin as he didn't want me to over stim. Trigger shot tomorrow night @ 9.30 and in for EC Monday morning   .

Roo how have you got on today? Hope all is okay   

Morrigan, hope you are doing okay with the side effects   

Hope everyone else is ok   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

Lou-ann - great number of follies there, hope you get lots of lovely eggies from them

My scan was fine, have  fibroids ( but still well away from the cavity) and my lining was a lovely 11.1mm with a faint triple line.

second IL's completed so just need to wait for call from S on when to start prog, I suspect it will be sunday, when I start AB's then fly out on wed for FET on Thurs.

I just love it when it all comes together

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Roo. Glad your scan and ILs went well, and what a great lining   . It is great when a plan comes together isn't it   . Hope you hear from S soon, Thursday will be here before you know it. Good luck!   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hello all on here...sounds like we are hotting up for some action next week   


Sending you all lots of luck. Look forward to seeing you on the 2WW thread with lovely positive results at the end.


xxx


----------



## some1

Great news LouAnn !  Hope all goes well with EC on Monday   

Roo - wishing you loads of luck for this cycle  

Some1

xx


----------



## bingbong

Woohoo Lou-Ann, great news   

Roo pleased that all is looking good for you too   

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo & Lou Ann sounds Luke all your ducks are lining up!! Fingerscrossed everything carries on well


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou Anne - fabulous news honey - all the best for EC x x x 


Roo - not long now!!  So exctied for you x x 


Big hello to everyone
mini x x


----------



## sweet1

all the best lou Ann and Roo, keeping my fingers firmly crossed x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks ladies   

Well, I have done my last buserelin jab, just the pregnyl to do tonight, then I can look forward to a jab-free day tomorrow and hopefully a much needed lie-in   . Think I might have to set the alarm for tonight's jab as I have been finding it difficult to say awake past 9pm lately   .

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Lou Ann and Roo those scan results are fab       

What time is your final jab Lou Ann (Ive heard they can be all hours ! )

Wishing you both all the very best of luck, Love Krissi  xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Krissi   . Final jab is at 9.30 tonight, but I have really struggled to stay awake past 9pm over the last few weeks. In fact I think I was asleep by 8.30 one night this week   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - wow! that's loads of follies!  Hope you managed to stay awake for your last jab!! Good luck for EC on Monday      I loved EC days, all  that pampering and it was exciting too (if a bit disappointing for me   ) but hey, still loved it    At the Lister it was like a hotel room with all the movies you wanted etc   

Roo - Glad that everything has lined up nicely for you - good luck for Thursday      

Such a shame we are missing each other, but I have everything booked now and ET for me is on Wed at 12.00.  I am more nervous than excited, but I'm sure I'll be fine and find my way to the hotel etc.

Hello to everyone else   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Ooo GiaToo, good luck for Wednesday   . Thanks for your good luck wishes. I have set the alarm for tonight   . I can't say that the BWH EC experience will be the same hotel experience that you had a the Lister, I think the recovery room is a shared one with curtain partitions   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck Gia2 - can't believe your ET has come around so quick - really hope its a sticky one   .

I was wondering what others experiences of EC have been like. My clinic use conscious sedation with midazolam and fentanyl - i have heard and read so many horror stories - but what is it really like? (If i'm honest its the one aspect of the ivf process i've been worried about!)

Thanks, love Krissi  xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Krissi, I can't help with the EC and sedation question as I will be having GA. Wasn't given any other option, but quite happy with it as I am a bit of a wimp where pain is concerned   . I'm sure that someone who has been through a sedated EC will be along soon to tell you that it really isn't that bad   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Think if I'd had the choice i'd prob have gone for GA too    - but clinic don't offer it. The nurse suggested that most people don't remember even if it is painful during the procedure   

Krissi  xxx


----------



## ambergem

Hi Krissi

Please don't worry! I was absolutely terrified about EC- I'm a complete wimp but it really is fine. I hardly remember a thing about it. One thing I vaguely remember once is the nurse asking me if I was in any pain and asking if I wanted anymore pain relief. So they'll be able to top it up if needs be during the procedure. Apparently the Midazolam amnesiatic properties which is why people often have no memory afterwards. Good luck   

Linz xx


----------



## hatgirl

Hello,

I had a sedated EC on 10th Jan and was really scared beforehand. Absolutely no need to worry though - it was fine. Barely any discomfort and a lovely dreamlike feeling afterwards for about half an hour. I think I remember everything I was told afterwards - certainly about how many eggs! My Dad collected me from the clinic - I was there for an hour all told - and he said that I told him the same thing 3 times, but was otherwise fine. Don't worry about it at all, and good luck.


----------



## lulumead

Hello Krissi


I'm not sure exactly what my clinic used, light IV sedation is how they described it...it was lovely!  I just felt like I had had a good sleep!! Although I know I knew at the end how many eggs they had collected etc, I have no recollection of the procedures.


Hope it goes smoothly.


xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Lulu, Hatgirl and Linz - its a relief to hear it from you guys (i guess i was worried the nurse just didn't want to scare me further!!!)

i had my wisdom teeth out under midazolam and can't remember the procedure - but was worried that if ec was reallllly painful i would not get the same effect.

Thanks, Krissi  xxx

ps lou ann hope you made it up for that final jab    - am so excited for you!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, so glad that a few of the other ladies have managed to ease your fears of EC under sedation   . 

I made it to 9.30 last night, the afternoon kip I had may have helped with that   . So today is a jab-free day - yay! And despite waking twice in the night to go to the loo, I managed to have a lie in till 8am   . Am feeling a little uncomfortable today, so hoping my follies are ripening ready for tomorrow. Do any of you worry that you will ovulate before EC? or am I just being   ?

Hope you all have a good Sunday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Erm Lou-ann it's half past 8 weren't you supposed to be having a lie in! I'm sure you won't ovulate or we'd of heard loads of tails of it and I've never heard anyone say about it - buserlin is probably still in system. I'm excited for you tommorrow ! You got to worry about something ! 

Krissi - you'll love the drugs ! Lol!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Err, 8am is so a lie in for me, trust me   . Thanks for the reassurance, there is always something to worry about isn't there   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

yay to a jab free day for yo Lou-ann.

R x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Roo, how are you doing? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Will be thinking of you today Lou Ann, good luck    - let us know how many you get   

Love Krissi  xxxx


----------



## Roo67

Good luck for EC Lou-ann, hope you get lots of lovely eggies

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the bet Lou-Ann x x 


Roo - not long now at all!  Enjoy Glasgow x x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks Mini, I'm glad of the distraction tbh, going    waiting !!! Goodness only knows what the 2ww is going to do to me   


R x


----------



## Teela

How u go Lou-ann? Hope you got lots of eggies 

Teela
x


----------



## acrazywench

Lou-Ann - hope you got some good eggies. Sending lots of     and dividing vibes for some lovely embies.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you ladies   , sorry for the delay in response have been staying with my sister and have only just got home. They collected 16 eggs!   . I was in quite a bit of pain afterwards, the painkillers that they gave me only just took the edge off   . Because of this I had to be wheeled down to the car when I was discharged   , so I was really glad that I had arranged to stay with my sister. I'm not trying to scare anyone with this, just indicating what a wimp I am when it comes to pain   . Am feeling much better this morning albeit still a bit tender. Anyway, the embryologist has not long phoned and of the 16 eggs, 14 were good enough to use. They did icsi on them and 8 have fertilised. I am provisionally booked in for ET tomorrow at 3.40pm unless there is no clear runner and they want to let them grow a bit longer before deciding which is the strongest one to put back   .

GiaToo and Roo, wishing you both the best of luck for your respective tx's this week   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

LouAnn - wow 16 eggs and 8 embryos!  Fantastic news!  Sorry to hear that you have had a lot of pain/tenderness, hope it eases up soon   Good luck for ET tomorrow, sending you some    that you get some frosties too.

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

great news LouAnn, hope all goes well with transfer and the pain/tenderness subsides soon
sending lots of positive vibes    
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news Lou-Ann - (apart from the painful bit......   ) 
Here's to the magic 8 growing big and strong x x 


Take care honey        


love mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Ladies   . Will let you know how they are getting on tomorrow     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Good news Lou-ann    
Hope you are feeling  a bit better for some rest. xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Glad you got lots of eggies Lou Ann - but so sorry to hear how rough you are feeling   . Hope them embryos stay strong     

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - fab news - way to go with 8 embies!! We will be going through the 2ww together (with Roo)    

I am sitting in Brno (Cafe Tripoli for those that know!) and am FINALLY feeling excited about tomorrow, rather than an anxious wreck.  Followed Winky's wonderful guide to Brno and it was all as easy as she said it would be.  Love the Grand Hotel and wishing I was staying a little bit longer, but glad I currently have a job to get back to! 

Good luck Roo - I'm sure I'll be on here again before you go!   

GIA  tooxxx


----------



## GIAToo

p.s. what are the chances of hatching blasts not surviving the thaw?? Got to have something to worry about.......  

xxxx


----------



## lulumead

hello! tried to PM you but you is full!


Glad you are there safe...I reckon those blasts are going to do just fine   


See you on the 2WW tomorrow with Lou-Ann and roo too.
xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks lulu -  ahem..I have just "pruned" my inbox - lots of pruning today what with the lady garden an all!!     

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best for tomorrow GIAtoo       
Reckon those embies will thaw just fine!!  Have heard its now snowing


Wrap up warm and take care - do like cafe Tripoli!


Mini x x x


----------



## GIAToo

Thanks Mini - yes it's snowing.  I brought my walking gear so I am planning to walk to the clinic tomorrow as I love the snow, although it is a little slippery underfoot.. 

xxxxx


----------



## bingbong

Great news Lou-Ann, hope that your embies grow nice and strong for you     

GIA2 pleased to hear you found Cafe Tripoli, I love their pasta and hot chocolate   . Best of luck for tomorrow   

Roo so pleased that you're going again   

bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Ann and GAIT really hope that tomorrow brings you good news.


----------



## Roo67

Lou-ann - fab news on your embies, hopefully a couple for the freezer too !! hope the soreness is easing. 

GIAtoo - glad you arrived safely and found cafe tripoli, usually have risotto there, I think I might go for a curry tomorrow night, went there with a fellow singlie last time I was there, probably won't venture into town til after ET where I will then take up residence in tripoli   . All the very best for tomorrow, I'm sure your blasts will do just fine, if not I'm sure there will be an even better pair waiting for you   


I'm now back home from Scottieland, unpacked and repacked again !!! 2 cases one for Brno and another to leave in the car for my tour of the country meeting FF's and their gorgeous reprofit girlies on the way home.  


OMG its really happening again can't believe it is over a year since I was last out there.


R x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck for tomorrow Lou Ann and GIA2, and to Roo for Thursday - heres hoping for a bumper crop of BFPs   

Love Krissi  xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck GIAToo for tomorrow  

safe travels Roo and loads of luck to you too   

looking forward to lots more lovely BFPs very soon    

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Roo Good Luck for a safe and successful trip I really hope that you bring a extra special gift home!!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

GiaToo, good luck for ET today    

Roo, have a safe journey   

Will be great for us all to be on the 2ww together   

Thank you all for your well wishes and    . I'm doing okay today, just waiting for 'the call'   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies

Just had the call and my little embies are doing well. Today (day 2), 7 of them are 4 cell and 1 is 2 cell, but they want to keep growing them and will call me in the morning to let me know if they want to take them to blasts, in which case ET will be Saturday morning. If not ET will be tomorrow afternoon   .

GiaToo, not sure what time you are picking up your precious cargo, but hope all goes well   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

That's great news lou-ann, will be looking out for your news. 

GIA - hope ET goes well 

Thanks for all your good wishes, am at airport now , will be inbrno before you know it !!

r x


----------



## Chowy

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it is getting oh so exciting

Best of Luck Roo and Lou Ann!     

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - hope they go to blasts for you    

Roo - good luck for tomorrow (just posted on Reprofit thread too)    


I am PUPO - but still in Brno as flight has been delayed by nearly 7 hours so far.  Won't get home until about 3am at this rate (if it's not delayed further) so feeling a bit deflated after everything else went so well.  Oh well, trying to not to stress   

GIA tooxxx


----------



## aweeze

Well I've only just realised this thread was here!!! Since the boards were split, if I get a chance to log on, I tend to go straight to the bumps as I know I won't have much time - shame as when it was just one board, it was easier to dip in to most of the threads. And then it's been stuck up with the sticky threads so I had no idea!!! Anyway, I have a baby that isn't sleeping well of late so I'll make this brief... 

Roo - I hadn't realised you were off and running again so wanted to wish you all the luck in the world - will keep everything crossed. 

Lou-Ann - same to you too. Hope you get some great embies to put back

GIAToo - Great that you're PUPO and hope you get back home soon. Good luck 

Lou
X


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo -    for flight delay - not the best airport to be stuck in either - nothing to do    But you are PUPO and that's what counts. Congratulations, I shall be looking out for good news in 2 weeks time (if you hold out that long?!)

Lou-Ann - fab news on embies, good luck for ET    

Roo - good luck to you too    

2WW thread just got very exciting!

Lou - maybe we should lobby to revert to one board? Have heard several singlies lately wishing it was that way...or perhaps a poll? Although I don't want it all to get controversial again but it does seem like people would rather be together than separated now?
Sorry to hear F not sleeping well, hope he gets back into a good pattern soon...

Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Giatoo- I hope you are now on a plane !! how irrating but I am gald it was on the way home- Congratulations on being PUPO.

Roo good luck for your ET

Lou-ann-Ive said it before brilliant its all looking good for a blast off!


Krissi how are you?

Nice to see you post this side to aweeze- I hope babys not sleeping phase is a short one!I miss posts on the bump sides when i forget to look but I have become an avid user of the bookmark thing so I can just add the threads I keep up with on there and can see at a glance if theres been any posts!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your   , it seems to be working   . The embryologist has just phoned and they are taking my embies to blast. One of them has stopped growing, but the other 7 are still going. I have 1 x 10 cell, 4 x 8 cell, 1 x 7 cell and 1 x 6 cell. ET will be Saturday morning   .

GiaToo, sorry that your flight was delayed. I hope that you are now back in the comfort of your own home with your feet up (or still in bed). Good luck for your 2ww   

Roo, Good luck for your ET today   

It is nice to see Suity and Lou over here. I have to agree with you ladies that think the boards should be combined. I am always forgetting to go over to the bumps & babies thread. It was so much easier when it was all in one place. 

Lou, I hope that F settles into a better sleeping routine soon   .

Suity, I hope you are enjoying your maternity leave and getting everything ready for your boys' arrival   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Lou-Ann - sounds like your embies are doing brilliantly!  Am getting a bit excited for you!

Wishing GIAT and Roo tons of luck    , GIAT sorry to hear about your nightmare journey back   

I also miss the threads all being together in one place, but I have a feeling changing back isn't going to be an option   , we'll just have to keep 'popping our heads over the fence'   

Some1
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fab news Lou Ann, all the best for ET on Saturday    

You know me, I'll post anywhere     Although I suspect not so frequently once the boys arrive, so am making the most of it now....maternity leave is going well, so nice not to have to think about work at all!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Only Me

Hey single girlies. 

I am really keen to make new friends in the same position as me. I know that there arent a lot of people locally but I am more than happy to travel to any weekend meets. 

Good luck and baby dust to all. x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Some1 and Suity   

Some1, I am getting a little excited myself   . Hope you are doing okay, 3/4 of the way through your pregnancy, now that is exciting!   

Suity, it's a good job that you do post everywhere as so many of your posts are invaluable to so many of the ladies on here   . Glad to hear that you are enjoying your maternity leave   

Only Me, not sure where you are based, but there is a meet up in London in a couple of weeks time. There's a separate thread for it.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - I'm getting confused but think I have just post on another thread  BUT your embies sound fab and good luck for ET on Saturday and hope you get some frosties too!  

Suitcase - glad you're enjoying maternity leave. We'll miss you when you get too busy with your boys! 

Some1 - hi! I miss the threads being together, and I love reading on the bumps and babes stories, but rarely feel able to post as I am not a Mum yet  so can't give advice really.

Hi Lou - sorry to hear F isn't sleeping so well 

Only Me - welcome! There is a meet-up on Sunday 13th February - I shall try and get the link to the thread - here it is.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249687.0

AFM - I finally got home at 4am. I tried to get up at 8am to go to work but felt awful and decided that some good rest after ET was more important  I stayed as calm as possible all the time, but was so cold and tired. In the end I put my pyjama bottoms on under my trousers (combat ones with lots of room luckily) and that helped  . OTD is 9th Feb, doubt I'll last that long! 

Thanks for all your support
GIA Tooxxxxx


----------



## ameliacooper

GIA2


I wishing you the best of luck - please take it easy


and try not to worry


xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, I'm now PUPO (again!!)

Am just chilling out waiting to go to the airport, I so hope that I don't have your problems GIA. glad you got home safely and that you decided against work. Rest is deffo more important today.

Lou - ann fab news on your embies, good luck for saturday.

Hi to eveyone nipping over the fence to support us   


R x


----------



## GIAToo

oh Roo!  Congratulations on being PUPO and I so hope that your are indeed 15th time lucky!     My goodness, I don't know how you've found the strength to keep going   


Your flight will be fine I'm sure, I was just very unlucky with a technical fault on the plane and we had to wait for an engineer, then finally a whole team of engineers and a new plane to come from London to take us home! 

Take it easy now    What did you have transferred, I mean how many etc?  And I assume your OTD is 10th Feb?

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Roo, that's great news, congratulations! Good luck for your 2ww   . I hope that your flight isn't delayed and you are home with your precious cargo very soon   

GiaToo, glad that you decided to take the day off work and rest today, yesterday must have taken it out of you   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Roo67

2 x HB gd 1 are snuggling in for the long haul

I sometimes wonder myself how I have kept going for so long, I've just had a year off so hope the rest has done me some good, certainly fitter and healthier thats for sure.

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

GIAToo - glad you got back eventually and good for you taking the day off - you need to look after yourself and your embies now 
Good luck for the 2WW    

Roo - congrats on being PUPO and GOOD LUCK     I know how hard it is to keep on going, just really    this is the one for you
Will be thinking of you over the next 2weeks (well more like 10 days I expect!!)

Suitcase
x


----------



## caramac

GIA and Roo - congrats on being PUPO and hope you stay sane for the 2ww!!! 

Lou-Ann - great news about your embies and good luck for ET on Saturday


----------



## kylecat

Roo and GIAToo - fab news ladies - will be looking out for some exciting news on the 2ww in a fortnights time!     

Lou Ann - excellent news - those must have been good embies! Best of luck for Saturday   

Kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ROO - it is amazing where the time goes to- really hoping that you have great news and this is the last time you need to go!!

GAIT- best of luck fingerscrossed for you

L x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck Roo and GIA2        - lets get the bfp's rolling!

(Not long now LouAnn)

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morning Ladies

Just a little update from me   . My embies are still growing. 4 of them are at the compacting stage and 3 seem to be lagging behind a little now with 1 @ 11 cell, 1 @ 9 cell and 1 @ 7 cell. ET is scheduled for 8.10am tomorrow morning.  
Thanks for all your good luck wishes and   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

That's brilliant news Lou-Ann     Sounds very promising! Good luck for ET    

Big congrats on your PUPO status Roo & GIAToo! Lots of luck to you both    

Linz xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

How wonderful Lou-Ann, what fab little embies you have there!! 


        for ET and the 2WW        


Well what a busy time it is - GIAtoo, Roo and Lou-Ann!


Here's to a fab 2011 x x x


----------



## Roo67

Thanks girlies.

Lou-ann hope ET goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you 

r x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Ladies   . I am now PUPO with 1 grade 3BB blast   . Have moved over to the 2ww thread for now. OTD is 9th Feb   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay congratulations Lou-Ann - now rest up honey x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Mini, feet are already up   . How are you doing? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Getting there ... slowly ... GP very kindly sorted me out with 2 boxes of clexane so that has helped towards the price - just waiting on reprofit to get back to me with a script so can order the rest of the loopy meds!!!      They always send me nuts!!
Just waiting on AF turning up ...
Pure madness - one minute we want the    to visit the next we're praying she doesn't!


Have everything crossed honey x x x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - fabulous news - well done PUPO lady - see you on the 2WW thread      

Mini - hope AF arrives soon and great that your GP is helping out     

Hi Roo   How's your thumb and your tum?   

Hello to everyone else   
GIa Too xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks GiaToo   . I've already popped onto the 2ww thread   

Mini, great that your GP agreed to help with some of your meds   . I hope AF arrives on time for you and you are able to get going asap   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Roo how are you doing?

Lou-ann- thinking of you (and secretly praying)

Mini- I can't remeber where your at - are you there already when do you go?

Krissi- are you set when does it all kick off? How was jury service?


----------



## lulumush

Hi all 
Thought I'd say hello. I'm interested to hear if anyone is or has gone through same as me - had first appt at Lister yesterday and they suspect I have hydrosalpinx. Having HSG in 2wks then potential laparoscopy. 
Devasted. Shocked. Not sure what to do. Was planning IUI but if hydro is confirmed, IVF will be the only route. 
I'm scared and wondered if anyone has been through the same, how you coped and any advice u can give is welcome. I am not sure I can do this alone (yet) so any positive stories would help!  
Thanks everyone
Lulu x


----------



## morrigan

Lulumush- Havn't got experience of hydro - I'm sure someone will have on here but I just wanted to say- welcome and of course you can do it- good to find out these things before you cycle and waste money on IUI if there is a problem- Hope hsg comes up trumps and you can go ahead the simple way but you will cope with ivf fine i'm sure.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Lulumush   . I also don't have any experience of hydrosalpinx, but wanted to welcome you to the boards. I agree with Morrigan that it is better to find out if there is a problem before wasting money on treatment that wouldn't have worked if there is a problem. I hope that the HSG goes well and that you can carry on with your IUI plans   . If you do have to go down the IVF route, then I'm sure that you will find the strength to cope.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumush

Hi Morrigan, Hi Lou-Ann
Thanks for your replies - means a lot to have the support!
Feeling much better today, not least because I got a good nights sleep!  
Going to take it one step at a time and see what the HSG shows - and may move from the Lister to the OFU to be closer to home if IVF is the way forward.  
Lx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi

Thought I'd bring myself back over to this thread. I have spoken to the clinic today and have a follow up appt for 17th March. The nurse I spoke to said that the only thing that there was a problem with was my eggs, not sure what as I didn't ask   , will ask at the follow up. Am thinking that that is why they had to do icsi though. She said that she didn't think that my lining was a problem nor would she say that I have implantation issues after 1 failed IVF. She did say that they wouldn't change anything on the next try, which would be in a couple of months time. In the meantime, I have got to get my GP to do my basic bloods again as they run out in April and I think I am going to ask him to do the level 1 immune tests too.

Morrigan, how are you doing?

Krissi, have you finished your jury service now? Are you far off starting your tx?

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Hope the follow up  goes well Lou-ann.

I'm good to go- going ahead with my march cycle-excited now!!!

Has anyone heard form Roo?


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi

Can I join you please?

Am having IVF and egg sharing.  Just had my d/r scan this week and start stimms on Friday.

Im on Menopor (?spelling, sorry) this time rather than Gonal F which I had last time and had hyperstimulation.

Can anyone give me an estimate (and I know its an estimate) of how many days Im likely to be stimming for before EC on Menopor?

Morrigan - already said it on ** but    

Thanks 

Bambiboo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, great that you are ready to go in March   , it'll be here in no time   

Bambiboo, I initially had enough menopur to last 11 days of stimming (150iu per day), I was scanned after stimming for 10 days and advised not to take the 11th days dose. Triggered on the 11th day and then had EC 36hrs later. It does depend on how you respond to the meds though, it may turn out that you may need to stim for a few days longer. Good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Ahhh -  I hope its more than 11 days as annual leave not booked until day 14!!!  

Ive got a scan on days 6 and 9 as they are keeping a closer eye on me after last time.

See how it goes I guess!!!


----------



## GIAToo

Bambiboo - it's really hard to tell.  My first cycle I stimmed for 16 days and on my second cycle and third only 10 days......Good luck    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone 

Well jury service is over      - so on with treatment!!!! Start d/regging on 22nd so not long now. Sounds like there might be a few of us cycling together (Bambiboo and Morrigan - anyone else for a march treatment??)

Have been thinking of you lots lou ann    - really hope the clinic can tell you more at your appointment   

Hi Lulumesh - welcome to the board - sorry can't help with your questions re hydrosalpinx, but we're all here to support you   

Love and luck to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks krissi  . Glad that your jury service is now over and you can now concentrate on your tx. The 22nd will be here before you know it   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Ahh just had a nightmare with my first simming injection.    Im on Menpur - so means mixing powders and water with various needles!!!  First half the water was stuck in the snapped off lid.  Then the first powder dissolved so quickly I suddenly had a panic that there was no powder in the jar!

Am at work so had to sneak off to the disabled loo and balance things on top of the handdryer.  Not the most hygienic start.  I seemed to get a vacuum in the syringe so all the liquid kept coming back out of the syringe.  Then the large needled kept coming off the end of the syringe.  Not convinced half of it isn't over the floor!  Then the small needle nearly snapped off as I was injecting myself - had visions of a trip to A+E to retrieve the needle.

Eventually got some liquid into me but it was all a bit stressful.  Whats wrong with an old fashioned tablet

Going to try harder tomorrow night to do it properly.

Hi Krissi - good luck with the down regging.  Mine went so quickly.

Bambiboo x x


----------



## morrigan

Sounds a nightmare bambino- I doesn't matter how much liquid you dissolved it in as long as it dissolved. If the liquids hard to get out of lid of water vial hold it upright on smooth surface and suddenly swish it along like your striking a match or swirl it in a circle whilst holding top. Why don't you give me a ring when your going to do tommorrows and I can give you moral support and tips!

Don't like your shifts working out you've had to do it at work!


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks Morrigan.  I won't be doing until 11pm so its a bit late to call you.  Perhaps I will if I get stuck!!

Tomorrow I'll be at home so more relaxed and will have the instructions in front of me!!!

I don't like my shifts either so if you could arrange for the good people of this county to sort their own lives out Id be grateful!!!  You at work too

xx


----------



## Bambiboo

By the way, Im still spotting slightly from Tuesday's trial ET.  Thats a long time isn' it?! Goodness knows what they were doing with the catheter!!!

If anyone is coming to Strada tomorrow - see you then x x


----------



## Fraggles

Bambiboo

Why do they need to do trial ET?

X


----------



## Bambiboo

They do it routinely.  Think its to check that they can get into the cervix ok and measure the distance in.  Thats as much as I know!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

I tell you this process makes me realise how ignorant I am. LOL.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles most clinics will do a trial ET - I think it is crucial and it is so that they don't end up messing around when the embryos are actually in the catheter.  I have difficult transfers and smears (something about the tilt of the cervix etc- and on my last ET despite a trial ET my actual ET had to be abandoned the poor embryos put back in the incubtaor for a night and I had a GA and then ET. When we have internal scans they can see what is going on easily but during ET they either have to do them blind or with an abdominal ultrasound- so not as clear a view 
L x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh thanks JJ I think I had abdominal ultrasound when I had mine so I could see where it was going on screen - is that an abdominal ultrasound?


----------



## ambergem

Yep Fraggles that was an abdominal ultrasound you had. I've never had a trial ET but it's good if the clinic does do it as I've always had problems with them getting the catheter in. On the last go the Embryologist was waiting what seemed like ages whilst the doctor prodded and poked me (ouch) and he eventually told her to take the embies back to the lab then she brought them out again when he was finally ready. I was really cross at the time- but it worked so I can't complain!!

Linz xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hello

Well after my menopur nightmares and with help from Morrigan I think I have mastered it!!  Injected on my leg last inght which is soooooooo less painful!!

Had a scan today and I have 12 follicles on the right and 9 on the left so all looking good.  Back Fri and Mon for more scans and hopefully EC Weds or Fri.

Apparently the spotting that I had until Sunday was caused by the buserilin and nothing to worry about so thats good too.

Hope everyone is doing ok,

Love Bambiboo x x x


----------



## Fraggles

Wow Bambiboo that is incredible congratulations. Remind where are you being treated? Was it Care?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Bambiboo - that's brilliant on the follies, hope they continue to grow, and good luck for the next scan   
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Ooh - that's fabulous news Bambiboo - keep us posted on your next scans!         

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## bingbong

Bambiboo that's great news   

bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Great news Bambiboo    - will be thinking of you and all those follies

Love Krissi  x

PS Does any one know if it matters what time of the day you take Bureselin injections - am due to start them Tues!!!!


----------



## bluprimrose

wonderful news bambiboo     .


here's to the good news continuing     .


   bpxx


----------



## bluprimrose

i'm not sure krissi - i used to take it in the morning at the same time everyday, but i can't remember what i was actually told to do, sorry not very helpful i know!  i think i wanted to get going as soon as possible so took it at the earliest possible opportunity on day 21!


bpxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, that's great news!

Krissi, I was told to take mine in the morning at roughly the same time, but I have read of others taking theirs in the evening. What did your clinic recommend? Perhaps give them a call to check which they would prefer.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks guys - the clinic were quite vague just saying they needed to be taken daily (except for the final dose which they ask to given in the morning - had therefore wondered about taking daily in the morning all the way through   ) - tried to ring my nurse but couldn't get throgh today- will try again tomorrow just to check i think

Thankyou lovely ladies, Love Krissi xxx


----------



## lulumead

All sounding good Bambiboo   


Krissi: I think I took mine in the evening but I don't remember the clinic telling me either way.
xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks for all the good wishes!!  If you all wouldn't mind channelling your good wishes for a Friday EC rather than a Wednesday EC Id be grateful!!!!   

Krissi - I don't think it matter so much morning or evening just so long as you do it the same time.  I do mine at 2300 which suits me and was told to do it no more than hal fna hour either side of the time you choose.

Fraggles - yes Im at Care.

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## morrigan

Krissi bambino hows it going?

I'm off the starting blocks- after af turning up 3 days early than earliest estimation yesterday and sending me in to an scehule nightmare- I start my stimms today !!! Just done my first Clexane jab!! so I think im off to chemist to buy a my Bump ice pack now !! ow ! Still it was better than the Humira doesn't feel like a bee sting hurts more afterwards. Slightly scary that I will have to do that every day for the next nine months if this works out and twice aday in a few weeks-First stim injection at work this evening- mm that could be interesting ! Bambino I may be ringing you to get you to repeat the advice I gave you last week back to me lol!!! This is the one and only time I am glad to have a fat belly it makes injections so much easyier !!LOL!


----------



## Bambiboo

Morrigan - an ice pack!!!!! - toughen up girl!!!  You can ring me anytime chick - always here for injection advice!!!!  Try the leg - less painful I found!!  Shame you can't do the meds all at the same time each day rather than am and pm. 

I realised last night I only have enough menopur to last me to Tues night so will need to ask the clinic to give me some more on Monday.  The nurse yesterday seemed to think EC more likely Fri than Weds which is good news!

Hope you are getting on ok Krissi

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Morrigan - think I'll be joining you with the ice packs ... keep saying to self ... it will be soo worth it in the end   
Horrible stuff!!!!  
Fab news that you're now off the starting blocks x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

not sure if an ice pack will help much with the clexane....you could try some EMLA cream which is a mild anaesthetic cream to numb the area?
I found if I injected more slowly it helped to minimise sting and bruising from clex. Some days were just more painful than others for some reason...and sometimes one side of tummy more painful than the other...all very random!

but you are right - all worth it in the end   

good luck everyone - so much going on at the moment!
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ohh i hate clexane too, it is odd i found one side of the tummy hurt more than the otherside-remember no rubbing or pushing on the area after you have withdrawn as it will spread the bruising.

i also found it easier to go in slowly and straight down.

good luck


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for the tips girls- I found the area hurt afterwards more than anything and I didn't rub it!- I think Bambinos right I just need to "man up" !!lol! Thought I might work on a little design for my bruises lol!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am with JJ  always helped  me doing it slowly too and ice pack worked wonders - we're all different


----------



## Fraggles

OK what is clexane for and why do we need it. I think S has added it to my protocol this time but from reading above am not overwhelmed at the thought of it. x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It is a low molecular heparin and so thins bloods- sometimes people are prescribed it due to NK cells, Anti phosphlipid issues, recurrent miscarriage and it seems some other clinics add it in blindly, as it is thought to improve implantation, often given alongside baby aspirin.

It is the injection that is given to adults now pre major ops in the UK to prevent DVT's. It causes bruising and stings like a bee though!

See Agates guide and Clexane is there http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

l x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hope everyone is well.  Morrigan, good to hear you have plans sorted for your trip.

AFM Im feeling very tearful today.  Had no symptoms with the drugs at all (and maybe its not the drugs) but I could quite happily climb into bed and have a good cry.    My back aches a little and Ive hurt my knees running which is a pain.  Im also beginning to get nervous that the cycle won't work.  Know I need to be more positive which I normally am.  Working overnigh tonight which will do nothing to improve my mood!!!

Enough moaning form me, will go and eat.

Sending    to everyone else.

Bambiboo x


----------



## morrigan

bambino- Well its good you feel different to other cycles as this one will work!- Why were you running? 

Hope night shifts not to bad- and you pma is back soon!


----------



## GIAToo

Bambiboo - I think being tearful IS a symptom - don't underestimate how stressful treatment always is and how all those hormones will affect your mood - just when we need to feel positive and upbeat, we're stuffed full of bloomin' hormones which make us feel anything but!  Get used to it 'cos when you get pregnant it will be the same or worse!    I am tearful a lot!! 

Take care and hope the night shift isn't so bad.  Take it easy on those runs too       

Gia Tooxxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Ive stopped running - clearly its bad for me!!!!  Morrigan - it was part of my new fitness regime!!!!  Id done about 4 x 3 mile runs and on the fourth my knees have given up.  Have had porblems with my knees in the past and I think Ive exacerbated it.    

Gia - sending you a    back

x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bambiboo  it is very emotional and the tears come for no reason at all as well- all part of the course.

L x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Bambiboo big hugs, could you go out for a walk to clear head and get some pma if you can't run? I always find fresh air always help me when I think everything sucks as otherwise I stay in, get upset, ruminate about all the crap in my life and on it goes ..... Hope it changes soon for you. xxx

Thanks for the info on clexane I think I have been prescribed it for the next one.


----------



## bingbong

Bambiboo       

bingbong x


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks ladies for the    and advice.

More about me!!!:  Had a hellish night at work, one of the worst ever!  Now feel like a sleep craved irritable zombie but can't sleep as have a scan this morning.  My Dad is having to drive me there and back (3 hr+ round trip) as the clinic wouldn't give me a afternoon appt so I could sleep before driving. Rubbish.  Mind you its my only complaint about the clinic so far!!

Better get of FF and get on with more work or won't be going anywhere!!!  ! want my pillow!!!

xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope scan goes well, it's always good to have company at the clinic take care x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo   . Hope your scan has gone well today   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Hi Bambiboo

Hope you had a better day than night and the scan went well?

Teela
x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone - I start my burserelin injections tomorrow - yay!!!!!!!

Hope the scan went ok Bambiboo and that you have now had a chance to have a good sleep     

How are you Morrigan - not long now! When are you due to fly out?

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

Yay- off the blocks Krissi.

Bambinio- I hope you have some sleep- ive texted you and hopefully not woke you up!!! Sounds like your motoring along!!!!

Afm- day 3 of stimming today and I already have some sensations in the ovary area- I think this is a bit early to be feeling anything so hopefully I am imagining it- It just felt tuggy when I lifted a shopping bag earlier. injection was a nightmare last night and bled for ages who knows how much drug I got ! so I am assuming that is the clexane so I will do them in my leg tonight and keep the belly for the clexane. I am flying sunday- first scan is friday- having second at reprofit on monday!


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi

Scan was good thanks.  Looking like Monday now for EC rather than Fri.  They have upped my menopur to 3 bottles.  Still very irritable and tearful and am having mild cramps a lot of the time.  Nothing a chocolate biscuit won't fix!!  More scans tomorrow and Friday.  Bring on the M1!!!!


Krissi - good luck with the burserilin.  How exciting to be starting.

Morrigan - thanks for all the texts x x 

Off to eat some more biscuits.

Hugs to all x


----------



## morrigan

Great scan Teela- safe travels.

Bambino- sorry hormones are playing havoc- biscuits are the way to go!

well if anyone is in need of a laugh - I'll share my stupidity ! ! having dutifully brought some hemp protein powder- I searched out some recipes for protein shakes I found one that used frozen bannanas so I threw some in the freezer- this afternoon i headed off to the kitchen- now you may think I should of worked this one out but frozen bannanas are impossible to peel !!! I think maybe I should of peeled before I froze- doh !! Even hitting them with a tenderising hammer makes no use for anything but a weapon- Never mind I made protein shake with fresh bananas ! Might use the banana to numb injection site tonight !!!


----------



## Bambiboo

Oh Morrigan, that did make me laugh!!!!  Frozen banana is lovely to eat actually - but peel and slice before freezing!!!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hope the frozen banana helps with the injection- they are very versatile!!
L x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi all

Quick update from me as at work.  Had another scan today and much to my surprise EC is to be Friday, not Monday.  Really pleased as need these eggs out!!!!!

Lots of running around to do tomorrow, washing, packing and cat sorting out!!!

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Great news hope it goes well


----------



## GIAToo

Good luck Bambiboo!!!       
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, good luck for EC tomorrow       

Morrigan, that also made me laugh   . Hope that the bananas are coming in handy for numbing the injection site   

Krissi, how are you getting on?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bluprimrose

wishing you lots of luck bambiboo, here's hoping for a great ec   .


 bpxx


----------



## lulumead

Hello all,


Bambiboo - great news about EC - hoping to hear about all those lovely eggs soon.


Morrigan - how did the banana work    I like the idea of using frozen fruit for injection sites, good idea.


Krissi - hope injections are going well so far.


Teela: I've lost track, are you already overseas?


Hope everyone else on here is doing well. Looks like the 2WW could be getting busy soon    
xx


----------



## morrigan

I am glad I am keeping the humour up as I believe its meant to help but i can't recomend frozen fruit for numbing injection sites- Once it defrosts it is a black gooey mess!!! Kiddies Mr bump soother works much better  

Bambino - Good luck for tommorrow.

Hey Krissi hows it going.

Teela- looking forward to hearing tommorrows news.

afm- first scan tommorrow so I get to see if the jabs are working!!


----------



## morrigan

Hope you have lots of nice eggies by now bambino x

I'm a bit gutted - had day 7 scan an only have 4 follicles they are 18, 13,13 and 8 already - Lining is 7.5mm- I'm preparing my self to not get to transfer - didn't think I'd have such a poor response as I got 3 follies with clomid and I've currently spent 1000s to only have one more follie - I'm going to have to pray for quality of quantity !


----------



## GIAToo

Quality is the important thing morrigan            I'll keep everything crossed for you   

GIA Tooxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, I agree with GiaToo, it's definitely quality that's important, big   .    that your little one is amongst those 4   

Bambiboo, hope EC has gone well for you today   

Teela, not quite sure where you are at, but hope you are okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

Hi Girls,

I have been here that is Brno since Tuesday, EC went well and I got 8 eggies, however only 5 were mature and only 4 fertilised. 
ET is scheduled for Tuesday so the clinic seem happy to take them to blast, so I just hang out till then, biting my nails!!  
4 seems to be the number of the day at the moment, as i said on the Reprofit thread Morrigan its quality not quantity hun   
Looking forward to Morrigan arriving Im getting a bit lonely  

How are you doing GIA2 when is your scan?

Bambiboo hope EC went well?

Hi Lou-ann and Lulu thanks for asking

Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, glad that EC went well and good luck for ET   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Hi

Bambiboo has asked me to let you all know that all is well and she got 12 eggs  . So 6 for her & 6 for recipient, waiting to hear tomorrow how many have fertilised  

Morrigan- please don't be too disheartened- it really does only take one! Hoping those eggs are great quality    have a safe journey  

Great news Teela   good luck for ET  

How are you getting on Krissi? 

Linz xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh that's great send her my best wishes hope she has good news from the lab tomorrow x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan there are lots of happy endings with even one embryo- I had 4 eggs on my last 2 cycles and got to ET every time


----------



## caramac

morrigan - I can understand how disappointing that must feel but everyone is right...it's definitely quality over quantity. Wishing you all the best for your trip over to Brno and for tx.

Bambiboo & Teela - good luck for ET!

Good luck to everyone else at whatever stage you're at too!


----------



## morrigan

Bambino- yeah brilliant news- hope your "nurse!" is looking after you.

Teela- It will be great to have some company - I can't imagine what state I will be in by sunday night though!!!!!

Krissi I hope its going well.

Thankyou for all your support girls- I will try and remain postive- I have finally heard back and I have added in cetrotide from tonight and continue as planned until wednesday. I will try and remain positive but I have had cramps for last hour or so there is a danger the cetrotide was too late and I have ovulated- I am hoping its me bowels lol!

stupid question alert!!!!!! (as if the bananna incident wasn't stupid enough!) Can your uterus change from anteverted to retroverted- my U/s today they said it was retro verted and I am sure it never has been before!!!


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan sorry you didn't respond how you'd hoped, I really hope that you have the golden egg in there    and that you haven't ovulated. No idea about the uterus but I'd have thought that it could move so maybe. 

Bambiboo that's great news     

Teela good luck going out, look after Morrigan    and enjoy the hot chocolate.

Krissi how are you doing?   

er, is that everyone   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan I am not an expert on these things as you know but I would think it is highly unlikely you have ovulated. Someone told me on another thread to take 200mg ibuprofen I think it was daily until ET as it prevents ovulation.

Here's the link I was right. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_Ibuprofen_stop_ovulation

xx

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Fraggles said:


> Morrigan I am not an expert on these things as you know but I would think it is highly unlikely you have ovulated. Someone told me on another thread to take 200mg ibuprofen I think it was daily until ET as it prevents ovulation.
> 
> Here's the link I was right. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_Ibuprofen_stop_ovulation
> 
> xx


I persoanlly wouldn't take anything like Brufen (which is not recommended for pregnant women either ) or any drugs (other paracetamol) without asking clinic. Cetrotide is good, are they monitoring your bloods and specifically your LH ? as the cetrotide dampens it down and keeps it at bay to prevent ovulation happening.

L x


----------



## Fraggles

Oh thanks for input. Fellow FF'er was being treated by clinic in New York for IVF who originally recommended that for purpose of preventing early ovulation.


----------



## morrigan

From what I understand drugs like cetrotide fail in 2% of cases so I'm not worried now it was just if I'd already had a lh surge and it popped this evening which now I'm being rational is possible but not that likely. There not monitoring my bloods which is immediately making me wander if I need to switch to a clinic that monitors closely for another cycle - I will get on with this cycle in the mean time- I think I just got so stressed out by today I was thinking all sorts- was thrown at the beggining as got to birth company and scan was done by dr Gibb himself - and it's more than doubled in price  since October as they used to measure lining for free on follicle scan so the 30sec that took cost £70 extra.

I'll stop ranting now and go and sort the problem I've found when I got home - cats limping and injured his paw which I need to cure before Sunday morning as a friend was going to pop in and feed him which isn't really fair if he's ill- good to get all the rubbish stuff out the way in one day. Tomorrows another day!

Thanks for the link fraggles - I used that tip on an iui in the past - I think I'm on so many drugs at mo I daren't add one that's not pescribed.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Morrigan

S'cuse the ignorance why do they measure your bloods? Have been treated at Rprofit and elsewhere and it's not been done yet/

When do you head off?


Yes that happened to me, apparently Dr Gibb is more expensive than the sonographer but when he did my scan it did feel like he was digging to Australia and hurting that the sonographer thankfully stepped in.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I would have my lh measured daily or more often and be told to take cetrotide on the result of them sometimes I'd have cetrotide 3 times in a day and never ovulated early on it, but every drs approach is different.

Morrigan I hope your poor cat gets sorted & is ok


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone - sorry for the long silence

Have been poorly (nasty virus - sore throat, headaches, cough, bunged up, high temp etc....) - still not right but certainly a lot better - really hope it hasn't affected the downregging drugs from working    - have been good and taken nothing but paracetamol and steamy baths as paranoid about messing things up. Got my baseline scan on Tuesday morning - really really hope I'm ready to start stims as getting time off from work on the days I need has been so hard so don't really want to change it all now   .

Congrats on all those lovely eggies Bambiboo - really hope you get good news re fertilisation this morning    

Teela hope those little embies are progressing well on their way to blast   .

What a horrible time Morrigan - hope you and the cat are feeling better this morning   

Well guys its time for you to all get the bfps going and then you can pass the baton on, love and luck to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi- I hope you feel better soon- I am sure it wont effect result in fact been run down is good I think! If only we didn't have to work hey !

Teela- how are you - I hope you have found amusement this weekend- will see you tommorrow.

Bambino   

Thank you for all your support yesterday. Ive had my intralipids this morning- That turned into a drama as my friend couldn't get the line in as it kept tissuing- I am difficult at the best of times and shes very good at it but I think adding steroids to the mix has made it worse- we called out another friend in the end who managed it by which time I felt a bit whoozy !! but drip done and I'm all fine now all be a bit more holey! pack tidy work a few more jabs -going for my personal best today of 7 needles with 4 attempts at a line, clexane and menupur and cetrotide and its true I hardly even notice now! then off tommorrow! Drugging the cat as I speak- hes looking better !!!!!


----------



## Bambiboo

Hello all

Krissi - sorry you are feeling so rubbish, hope that you begin to feel better soon.   

Teela - good luck, sending you   

Morrigan - said it by text but lots of   , extra    for the puss!!

Well, as for me, 5 of my 6 eggs fertilised which is fab.   The embryologist thinks there may be one or two to freeze, but won't know until Monday.  I was so nervous about EC after last time when I couldn't walk for a week and was in a LOT of pain.  This time Ive hardly felt a thing.  the clinic staff were lovely.  A little discomfort when i roll over at night, but nothing i would take a paracetamol for.  Im staying with Linz75 who is taking excellent care of me and spoiling me!!!  ET is on Monday.  Ive booked almost 3 weeks off work so I can rest, relax and give myself the best chance possible.


Love Bambiboo x x x


----------



## Teela

Hi Girls,

Fantastic result on your embies Bambiboo, how many are u having back?

Morrigan hope the cat is feeling better and you are all calm and relaxed for your trip   Dawncduk is in Brno from today as well
and I am meeting her for coffee/chocolate tomorrow lunch time   
So we can have a right little singles get together hey   

Hi Krissi sorry to hear you have been poorly, I know how you feel I am recovering from what sounds like the same virus, sore throat, headache I have completely lost my voice and just getting it back, i am desperate to get fully over it before my embies go back  

AFM day 2 today and all 4 embies still going, I have 1* 6 cell, 2* 4 cell and 1* 2 cell, I just hope they make it to blast, I feel sick thinking I could end up with nothing  . Not sure what I will do then, I am on the DFET List so maybe that would be an option? Sorry I'm just panicking, ok enough of that and a little more PMA I think.   

take care all
Teela
x


----------



## Fraggles

Teela

Why not email S and say if none make it would it be possible to have DFET when I am here like this week. Then maybe your mind can take a little rest because it will know a contingency is in place ... not that you will need it.

F x


----------



## morrigan

Teela  sounds like they are doing fine- the waiting must be hard. Enjoy chocolate with Dawncduk- Brno girls- I can recomend http://en.pizzazakki.cz/ for tea tommorrow the last 3 people I went there with got pregnant!!!

I will be calm when I sit on the plane tommorrow!- soo much to do an I'm at work !! (between surfing the web you understand-I say i get paid for what I can do not what I do do!!!)

/links


----------



## Teela

Fraggles thanks I might do that, I like to have a plan in place - just in case  

Morrigan I went there on your suggestion, its lovely, just the portions are massive. I'm up for going for tea tomorrow definitely, Dawn is at Grand so a little more out of her way. I will mention it at lunch tomorrow.

Teela
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

morrigan and Teela hope that you both are success in Brno- enjoy your hot chocs!!!

L x


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan have you added it to the brno eating out guide as I may well be needing it very soon fingers crossed.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, great news about your EC and your embies. Glad that Linz75 is spoiling you   . Good luck for ET   

Morrigan, hope your cat is on the mend   . I know what you mean about worrying that you have ovulated already, I'm sure that everything will be fine. Have a safe trip tomorrow   

Teela, your embies sound like they are doing well, good luck for ET   

Krissi, sorry to hear you have been unwell. Hope you feel better soon   . Good luck for your scan on Tuesday   

Sorry if I've missed anyone!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Bambiboo - great news on your embies - good luck for ET!     

Teela - great news on your embies too and    they get to blast for your ET    

Kriss - sorry you haven't been well lately   and hope that all is well with your baseline scan so you can get stimming!     

Morrigan - good luck for your trip     and hope the cat feels better too   


Hello everyone else - is anyone else going through treatment at the mo? Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM - have posted elsewhere, but just to say had scan today which showed TWO heartbeats! eek!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend 
GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## morrigan

Giatoo    now what were we saying at the meet up!!!!! congratulations- we almost need our own singles twin thread!

I havn't checked fraggles- I will look if its on there.


----------



## Bambiboo

Good luck to everyone in Brno just now!!        Sounds like quite a party out there!!!

ET for me tomorrow, Im having 2 embryos out back (hopefully)!  Still feel amazingly well and pain free after EC which Im chuffed about.

Love to all x x x


----------



## sweet1

Good  luck to all the ladies having IVF at the moment! I will hopefully be joining you in April with mini IVF. 

As an aside can I just say how lovely it is to see the board so busy again. It went through a real quiet patch a while ago so it's great to see it buzzing with activity again


----------



## Teela

Morning all,

Update on my embies, only 3 left now 1 *10 cell and 2*8 cell at day 3 so keeping everything crossed they make it
to day 5.

Good luck for ET tomorrow Bambiboo

Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, have got everything crossed for your little embies making it to day 5   

Bambiboo, good luck for ET tomorrow   

Morrigan, hope you had a good trip. When are you expecting EC to be? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

just a quick one to say good luck tommorrow bambino.

Krissi hows it going?

I'm safely in brno- just had lovely mini meet with teela and dawn. Another scan tommorrow and EC wed/thur if i get that far.


----------



## bingbong

Morrigan I really hope that all goes well for you, let us know how the scan goes tomorrow. Thinking of you   

Bambiboo good luck for tomorrow!!!! So pleased that your experience has been better than last time.

Teela I hope those embies keep going for you    

Krissi I hope that you're feeling better soon   

bingbong x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

Teela - hope those little embies keep on fighting   

Congrats on arriving Morrigan - not long now   

Bambiboo - good luck for transfer   

AFM am getting stressed as AF hasn't arrived and due for baseline scan on Tuesday - hurry up please!!!!!

Love Krissi xxx


----------



## Matilda7

Hi everyone!  I mentioned this in another thread but thought it might be more appropriate to post it here - I was wondering what everyone's thoughts on IVF vs IUI are?  From what I've seen, there seems to be quite a low chance of success for IUI, although it's cheaper and a lot less intrusive than IVF.  Would a clinic allow someone with no known fertility problems to go straight for IVF or is there strict guidance that you should go for IUI first?

Sorry if this isn't really the right place to post this, or if it's already been discussed a million times before - still finding my way round here! xx


----------



## morrigan

matilda- it is one of those age old dilemma's- i can't remember how old you are but although success rate for IUI is lower there are alot of sucssess's with it - go and look at bumps babies section  of this board and look at the signatures. Speaking from someone who did iui failed and is now on IVF i dont regret doing IUI first as i got alot of experience from all things fertility tx which makes the trip to ivf easyier. I had read that for my age range you would expect 4-6 attempts at iui to achieve pregnancy- what I would say is I would of moved to ivf earlier and I would of gone straight for medicated IUI at the beggining. It depneds what tx option you go for in terms of country and donor but when iuis are possible for 200 euro in europe its a no brainer - then again were you looking at egg share? Also ivf had a higher success rate at different stages you have alot of stages to go wrong before you get to the high sucess rates for eg- you have to down reg properly if on long protocol, you have to respond to stimms- you have to get good number of eggs and they have to be of good quality and they may not all fertilise and then they have to develop well before they go back before you even get to tackle the 2WW- obviously not everyone has problems at those stages but it is possible so thats worth bearing in mind. Good luck with your descions.

oh and to actually answer your question some clinics actively encourage IVF esp if egg share is an option - I am slightly dubious that they make more money out of ivf in some cases! so I guess the choice is yours!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone

hi again Matilda - I would echo what morrigan has said - also your fertility checks will give an indication of your personal chances of success with iui or ivf.

Hi Teela - how those little embies doing now?

How was ET Bambiboo - did they put two back as planned?

Hi Morrigan - any news on when EC will be, how are you feeling now?

afm - af finally arrived Sunday night (phew!) and had base line scan this morning. All ok ("nice and quiet" apparently). Antral follicle count of 11 - not really sure what that means for treatment (any ideas   ) - but they seem happy. Starting Gonal F tomorrow   .

Love to all, Krissi xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi

Hows everyone doing in Brno??

So, I had a very smooth ET yesterday.  Had two 8 cell embryos back.  Lining looked good apparently.  There was only one possible for freezing so decided not to bother.  Big    to Linz75 for letting me stay and looking after me.  Am home now to a very needy cat!!

Krissi - glad AF came at last for you.  Hope the Gonal F goes well.  I can't remember where you are having treatment.  Have everything crossed for you.

Now need to find things to occupy myself for the 2ww so I don't drive myself crazy!!!!

Love Bambiboo x xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Bambiboo, congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww flies by for you, good luck   

Krissi, glad that AF arrived and your baseline scan showed all was nice and quiet. Good luck with the stimming   

Matilda, I echo what morrigan and Krissi have said.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks for the replies, and best wishes to all those having treatment or getting ready for treatment at the moment x


----------



## Marra

hello everyone

I thought I'd pop in to say I've finally taken the plunge and emailed Reprofit about joining the waiting list for donor embryos or eggs. Eek. I'm not 100% sure about it yet, but I'd like to have a forward plan if my OE frozen embryo transfer doesn't work. It's a kind of weird thing to do as I don't want to be negative about this FET cycle coming up, but at the same time as I've gone through so many failed treatments or miscarriages I do want to be realistic and have an idea of what I might do next.

I also have an appointment set up for recurrent miscarriage investigation on 18th April, so will do that before the FET.

I feel a bit better having a plan 

Matilda7 - I had 9 iuis in the end, and 2 of them did result in a positive but then they both unfortunately miscarried. I think if you don't have any obvious fertility issues then IUi is a good place to start, but with hindsight for me 9 was probably too many - I was a bit scared of IVF so kept going with the IUIs. Medicated IUI will encourage you to produce up to 3 follicles, which technically speaking should give you more chance of a positive result.

Bambiboo - hope your 2 week wait goes as quickly as its possible for it to go

Morrigan - hope all is going well for you in Brno

Giatoo - that's so exciting to hear about the 2 heartbeats!

Good luck to everyone else having treatment at the moment

Marra
xx


----------



## morrigan

marra - great you have a back up plan    you dont need it though.

krissi hope jabs go ok.

  bambino

afm- triggered tonight tommorrow I will have a jab free day- hurray- EC thursday.


----------



## Bambiboo

Marra - it does feel good to have a plan in place, feels more secure.  As Morrigan says though - hopefully you won't need it! Wishing you lots of      

Morrigan - good luck for tomorrow.  Apparently you should drink lucozade afterwards - it helps something or other, can't remember what!!!!

Krissi - hope all is ok

xxx


----------



## Teela

Morning all,

Im safely back home   with 1 grade 1 blasto and 1 grade 2 early blasto so keeping my fingers crossed this is my time   

Morrigan good luck with EC tomorrow and enjoy your drug free day   will be thinking of u tomorrow.

Bambiboo congrats on being PUPO    

Marra glad you have made some plans   
Hi Matilda I did 3 IUI and then moved on to IVF   

Hi to everyone else

Teela
x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Teela x x


----------



## Bambiboo

Good luck tomorrow Morrigan!!!  Doing lots of      for lots of eggs

xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

ooh lots happening here, good luck everyone    

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Morrigan good luck for tomorrow

Bambino + Teela hope your precious cargo is snuggling in

L x


----------



## Teela

Thanks everyone   

Morrigan thinking of ya, good luck tomorrow I am sure it will be a good "quality" crop     

Teela
x


----------



## morrigan

how are you PUPU ladies? Hows it going Krissi?

Afm- I got 3 eggs this morning- just got a long wait until i can phone tommorrow at 13pm to see how they did- I'm hoping as I am having icsi and the lab is ramming the sperm inside the eggs it will be all the hints they need !!!!! Feels a bit scary not to have much to play with as plenty people have as many drop off as Ive got but its out of my hands now.


----------



## kizzi79

Morrigan - have been thinking of you all day - sorry to hear your disappointed with the number, but as you say having ICSI must increase the odds of fertilisation loads and as everyone keeps telling us "it only takes one". How was egg collection procedure?

Bambiboo and Teela - hope you are both well and little embies are getting snuggled in for the long haul   

afm have started the gonal-f and seems all ok so far - wishing my time away to the next scan - roll on monday!

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

can't complain about egg collection at reprofit- they walk you to theatre- put cannula in whilst you stick your legs in stirups and say sleep now then and shove anaesatic in- dont remember anything else until they woke me up and made me walk back to room to go to bed which was funny as I was staggering and walking into walls like bambi- none of this wheel you around stuff like the uk! walk dam it it will wake you up! lol- Bit of pain bit like af cramps but nothing unbearable- caught tram back to hotel so can't complain.


----------



## Bambiboo

I love how in the UK they will not let you leave the clinic unless someone promises to escort you home and watch over you for 24 hours, yet in Brno they shove you on the tram home!!!   

So glad it all went smoothly and that you are not in too much discomfort.  I had none, yet weirdly have had a few really mild cramps today.  Wonder if thats the Utrogestan?

When will you have ET Morrigan??  Are there any FFers left there to give you some TLC?

Krissi - glad to hear you are doing ok.  

Teela - hope you are resting too!!

Love Bambiboo x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Teela, congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww is kind to you and brings you good news   

Morrigan, sorry that you are disappointed with the number of eggs you got   .    that your little one is amongst them   . Good to hear that you aren't too uncomfortable. Got everything crossed for the call tomorrow   

Krissi, glad the stimming is going ok   

Bambiboo, hope that your mild cramps are a sign of your little one snuggling in   

Hope everyone else is ok   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hope everyone is doing ok on here. Sending lots of    
xx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi- monday will be here before you know it.

Well two out of my three fertilised- ET transfer booked for sunday- Totally terrified they will drop off before then as you often loose a few before transfer and I havn't got a few but will get next up date tommorrow at one- the lady did say I didn't have to ring tommorrow I could just turn up at ET- yeah right- waiting until 1pm is bad enough!!!!!!!


----------



## Bambiboo

Morrigan - its quality not quantity that matters and your baby is one of those three little eggs.

Try and chill, maybe try and listen to one of those hypno CDs without giggling! 

Text me tomorrow and let me know how you got on.  Will be thinking of you     

Teela and Krissi - hope all is good with you.

Bambiboo x x x


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan

I didn't even know when they had done my EC as I went to have a brief before EC or so I thought and the next thing I recalled was Caramac texting me to ask if it happened and I said NO!!! And wasn't happy. When suddenly they brought in a drink and some biscuits and I realised they had done it so no walking back for me.


----------



## ambergem

Morrigan- I'll be saying a little prayer   and keeping everything crossed for your 2 little fighters- good luck hun      

Linz xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Morrigan good luck with ET not long now how exciting.

Bambiboo how your 2ww flies by as does yours Teela.

xx


----------



## morrigan

Fraggles I was thinking about your story when I was sitting on the bed waiting to go down for EC- i was thinking of leaving something on the pillow so I could check if it had been moved to work out if I'd been or not- but the cannula and belly ache would of given it away if been woken up in theatre did not- so now I want to know why you had a clearly far superior drug to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Fraggles

I am guessing they probably tried to get me to walk but figured there was no waking me LOL


----------



## morrigan

or you walked had a whole conversation and went back to sleep and forgot it! lol


----------



## Fraggles

Yes that is entirely possible too


----------



## Bambiboo

Morrigan -      and good luck for ET tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## morrigan

Thanks bambino- both at 4 cells today so I am relieved!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, great to hear your embies are doing well, hope ET goes smoothly tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Fabulous news Morrigan   Have been thinking of you today and wondering how those little embies were doing. Loads of luck for ET    

Linz xxx


----------



## morrigan

morning ladies - i Have one grade 1 8 cell and 1 grade 2 7 cell with a bit of fragmentation on board- so relieved to have come this far.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## lulumead

Great news Morrigan...will start sending the positive vibes. Hope the 2WW flies by!!
xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Morrigan - so glad that your ET went so well.  Take it easy before coming home tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Bambiboo So have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks Fraggles - I need it!!! x


----------



## Fraggles

Honey I am sure to see a BFP soon! I was in Northampton this week whereabout is Care? 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks.

Care is in the town centre near the Three Shires Hospital.

Im feeling fine thanks just not feeling very optimistic.  Bit tearful at times but am trying to relax and do nice things.  Did some retail therapy today!!

x x x


----------



## Fraggles

Retail therapy always helps. I have been doing eating therapy .


----------



## Lou-Ann

Morrigan, congrats on being PUPO! Hope your 2ww flies by and brings good news   

Bambiboo, hang on in there!   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Morrigan - hope you are feeling ok today and have a nice relaxed day planned.  Safe trip home tomorrow

xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi All

Congrats on being PUPO Morrigan - really hope those embies are snuggling in tight   .

Hope you are feeling better Bambiboo   .

How are you Teela, not long to wait now - wishing you all the best   .

AFM went for a scan this morning - started stims last weds - today there were 12 measurable follies and a couple of little ones    - lining appears to be thickening nicely - plan is to stay on same doses (112.5iu Gonal F and 0.25ml Buserelin) and scan again on Weds.

Love and luck to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Krissi - that sounds promising.  Sounds like you have a nice collection of follies growing!  Hope you are feeling ok on the Gonal F.  I can remember being very tearful on it!

xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh no I start the Gonal F next time round. Actually I am having problems at work and am going through disciplinary so maybe it will come in handy and the waterworks will start. Is there a knack to injecting it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fraggle  sorry to hear that you are having a bad time at work.  Hope that you are getting support- there is also the work issues thread here that you can speak to an HR person.

L x


----------



## Little D

Hello Ladies

I’d like to say hello to you all, I’m new to FF.

After 18 months of toing and froing I’m finally about to take my first steps on my IVF journey - I have my first appointment at the Lister later this week!    I’m very excited but also scared at the same time.  I’ve never tried to have a baby so have no idea if I have any fertility issues.  I’ve had my blood tests done by my GP (progesterone 60.7, LH 3.5, FSH 6.7 but my oestradiol is 163 – this is quite high isn’t it?) but I don’t know my AMH, which I’m keen to find out, I guess I'll be tested for that at my appointment.

You all seem very knowledgeable, which is good to know as I’m sure I’ll have lots of questions over the coming months!   

Little D


----------



## GIAToo

Welcome Little D - sorry I know I owe you a PM!   

Fraggles - don't forget I'm an HR person    Call me if you wanna chat.    

GIA Tooxx


----------



## Bambiboo

Welcome Little D.

I hope your appt goes well.  Feel free to ask any questions, you will find lots of support and advice here and a warm welcome.

xx


----------



## Teela

Hi Little D and welcome to the single boards  

Teela
x


----------



## Chowy

Welcome Little D and good luck with your appointment.  
You will probably have to ask for AMH to be done as they dont always do it.

Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Welcome to the boards Little D and good luck with your treatment   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Little D


----------



## kizzi79

Just a quicky to update you...

Scan yesterday showed 13 follies, had blood test and they rang last night to ask me to increase my Gonal-F to 150iu. Due for another scan on Friday.

Hope everyone else is ok - the 2ww board is buzzing with ivf-ers.

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## kizzi79

PS Welcome little D


----------



## Bambiboo

Krissi - all sounds really good.  I was told (by friends) to keep my tummy warm before ET with a hot water bottle and always keep your feet warm - never bare feet.  You want a nice warm cervix for the embryos to go in.  Think it comes from chinese medicine.  Never use a hot water botttle after ET though.

 

Bambiboo x


----------



## Onthego69

Hello all   

Is it ok if joint his thread?  Am single (and getting on  ) and hoping to begin treatment in the next couple of months, waiting for various tests and examinations at the moment to consider my options....

Just had my FSH/LH results from the GP: FSH 4.2 and LH 0.2, taken at day 3 of cycle.  She will not do anymore tests, I have to go private for the others so Follicle Count and AMH in two weeks time at GCRM.

I understand that a low FSH can be good but lots of other factors to consider, and it can change month on month - does anyone know about LH - mine seems very low....

Thanks! Mx


----------



## Bambiboo

Welcome Misha   

I don't know about LH Im afreaid but someone will be along shortly who will know.  

But just wanted to say welcome and good luck.  You'll get lots of support and advice here.

Bambiboo x


----------



## Onthego69

Thanks Bambiboo


----------



## GIAToo

Hey Misha,

You are not getting on, you're in your prime!    Can't remember about LH, but will try and look it up when I get home if nobody has responded before then.

Good luck   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Onthego69

Hi Gia, thanks, yes positive thinking    - we are in our prime!!!
M x


----------



## lulumead

Hello misha   


I think (although I am no expert compared to some of the others on here!) that with FSH and LH they should ideally be under 10 and close together e.g. FSH 4 LH 5 or FSH 7 LH 6....etc...but I think you also have to read LH and oestrodial (sp?) together as low LH can be masked by high oestradial.  To be honest though, these are just numbers and help give some indications of how you might respond but I'm beginning to think it all comes down to a bit of luck!!
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Misha - they sound superb!!!  All the best at GCRM - I was there a couple of years back - lovely place...


Take care mini x


----------



## GIAToo

Misha, here are the results I had in November 2009 and what I wrote in my diary at the time;

_FSH = 11.2 (should be below 10 ideally, but this is much better than what it was in August which was 91)
LH = 6 (not sure what it should be actually but the nurse said this was fine)
Oestregon = 131 (should be below 100 ideally)
AMH = 2.2







(should be over 15. The nurse said it was still treatable)

_As lulumead mentioned, in my case I think the high oestregon of 131 was actually masking the true FSH which was probably higher than 11.2 in reality.

ANYWAY, as you can see your results are much better than mine were at age 41! And I also agree with lulumead that these are all just "indicators" and not the means to the end, the body is so complex and "miracles" can happen for those with so-called terrible stats!

Good luck at GCRM!
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, all sounding good. Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Misha, welcome   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Misha little D Welcome

krissi- this all sounds good!

Bambino - I'm excited for you

Teela- hows it going?

Afm- been slightly worried last few days As I have been getting strange abdo pains - thought I might be coming down with UTI as bladder seems irritated but I got urine tested earlier and it had no signs of infection- Can't think of anything else it could be so I shall just put it down to progesterone then !!! lol! Got my levels checked yesterday and they are 60 so I am pleased they are high enough and I have avoided the dreaded gestone!


----------



## Onthego69

Hi Morrigan - thanks for the welcome and my fingers are crossed for a good result for you    

GIA - Thanks for sharing your results   .  As you say I won't really know how things are until I take the plunge...and it seems to be taking so long to get to the first hurdle.....

Lulumead - hi and thanks for the extra info - have no idea what my oestrodial levels are - blissful ignorance at the moment   !  I am hoping for lots of luck.....  Congratulations on your BFP - hope you are feeling well.

Mini - hello   and thanks - GCRM does seem to be a lovely place.

Lou-Ann - hello, thanks for the welcome  

M x


----------



## Onthego69

Wanted to ask those of you who are going to Brno for treatment - I think I read somewhere that they don't treat single women .  Is this right?  If it is, can I ask how you get round it, when using DS and DE in treatment?

Thanks  

M x


----------



## morrigan

misha- I pm'd you.


----------



## Onthego69

Thank you Morrigan! M x


----------



## Little D

Hi Everyone    

I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

I thought I’d let you all know how my first appointment went on Friday.  It started off with a pelvic scan – it showed 8 follies in my left ovary and 5 in the right, which I was told was good , and this, combined with my hormone results, I’ve been given a 35% chance of success.  I also had a test to check my AMH level.  I saw Jaya at the Lister who said, taking into account my other results, she expects me to be towards the top of the average range of 5 to 7 for my age.  I hope she’s right!  

Jaya also said that I must now choose the sperm donor.  What I’ve only just realised is I that I’ve no idea if I’m CMV positive.  Can I find this out via a blood test from at my GP?

I’ve also been pricing up the drugs I’ll need and I can’t believe how much they can differ in price between suppliers!  I’ve haven’t tried any of the online pharmacies yet.  Does anyone have any recommendations?  I’ve been put on a long protocol and prescribed Menopur 300 - does it come with the needles, pads and sharps bin or can I get these from my GP?

Yesterday I was telling a friend about how the appointment went and also about her upcoming birthday in May when I suddenly realised I could be pg by her birthday!  After ages of thinking about having tx I can’t believe I’m now actually doing it!

Lots of   to all those going through tx at the moment,

Little D
X


----------



## Diesy

Hey,

Just wanted to say hi to the newbies, not been around latley...not on this thread usually.  So hi!  

Misha, I had my tests done at GCRM - very good!  Nice place   (Oh, and whoop whoop another Scottish singlie!  That exciting    !!!)

Hope everybody else is doing well 

Diesy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Little d  Glad thing are going well your Gp might do your cmv test mine did. Re pharmacies I found ALi in shadwell - rigcharm very competitive, also ali in tamwoth, I've also bought from pharmasure and healthcare at home ( they supplied needles and syringes) I didn't need them as I had stock piled- check out 'where to buy cheap drugs' sticky thread in main ivf or icsi thread x


----------



## Little D

Thanks JJJ1, I'll call my GP about the CMV blood test tomorrow and contact the pharmacies you've suggested.

Little D


----------



## Onthego69

Hi Little D - that is great news from your pelvic scan - and that you are getting tx underway so quickly.  As another newbie undergoing tests at the moment, it's good to hear positive results like yours  .  Looking forward to hearing how it all goes, lots of       on its way to you!

Hi Diesy  - thanks for the welcome!  GCRM all seem very nice....did you have any tx there?

M x


----------



## GIAToo

Little D - I found Ali's in Shadwell to be the cheapest.  Although Central Homecare provided an excellent service when I found myself in a tricky situation (timing wise)!
The Lister will give you a bag with all the equipment you'll need, sharps, pads, etc.
And yes I got my CMV status tested at my GPs

Good luck     
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I used:

http://www.fertility2u.com/

Very quick and easy service - but did shop round as some places were cheaper. But for ease I couldn't fault Bushra.

All the best

Mini x

/links


----------



## Diesy

Hey Misha,

I just had my tests done at GCRM.  I went along for a bit of chat to see what the place was like and came out £185 lighter having had a scan and my AMH bloods done.  Went back for a frantic CMV test thinking I was imminently headed for treatment only to put it back a bit.  They were good and I'll get my scans done there when the time comes.

When are you thinking on going for it?  I have a foot in IUI, one in IVF and the third tentatively rested on a barstool next to a handsome man  (though that's not quite happening, wish there was a forum for that one   ).  Gosh, hope that doesn't make me sound too much of an, ahem, outgoing girl lol cause that is not happening right now!

Hi to everyone else  

Diesy


----------



## Onthego69

Hi Diesy,

Getting the scan next week - if all looks good I may jump straight into IVF.  But if the results are not so great, will have a hard think about going overseas for treatment with donor eggs. It's all up in the air just now...........

But....the costs are astronomical, the who process seems daunting   and it feels a little like closing the door bang in the face of any suitable man that swings round this way and taking a one way ride to singleville, but at this stage being a mother   is more important to me than being in a relationship.  I've been over in my head for the past 10 years (in between the duff men who just wanted some fun...) and I kept thinking I have time, but I don't and there is a good possibility I might have already missed that boat....

So, what I wanted to say   ... hoping to go for it in the summer!

Look forward to hearing what you decide to do....keep us uptdated with that tentative leg & the barstool  .....M x


----------



## Diesy

Hey Misha,

Aye, it's tricky!  I think we are all in the same position on the singles board - gorgeous, bright, funny girls that just happen to be single.  Lots of single mums meet new partners, at least we won't have some kicking off about the new boyfriend picking the offspring up from school.  And we only have to look after the baby...though the financial side scares me to pieces.

PM me if you want to have a blether anytime.  I've completed the first stage of my FF apprenticeship - you couldn't get training like this anywhere else!!!  I'll be going abroad for the event.  Probably this summer if my barstool gets any more shuggley haha (would be nice if we could get in the same country   )  I've got my ducks in a row re treatment so just seeing what happens over the next couple of months and try not to loose the plot in the meantime.  

Costs are high, it would be nice to do it here but might need a few goes so thought better abroad.  I got my tests done and the results were pretty good.  But you never know until you try so hope you get good results to 

GCRM have great opening hours too, for tests and scans.

ttfn - Diesy   xx


----------



## Elpida

Hey ladies, I’m ashamed to say that I need to once again come out of lurk mode to beg for advice as I’ve got myself into a bit of a state and don’t know where else to turn. I had another unsuccessful round of ICSI recently, a new clinic (Birmingham Women’s Hospital), new imported sperm, short protocol again and this time steroids. 


12 eggs, 8 ICSI’d, 5 fertilised and two transferred. None for freezing to be followed by my 4th BFN. I have a follow up appointment at the end of the month with the consultant and I have no idea where to turn next. I think I need to see if they will test embryos to see if there is any problem with them, but my instincts are still that there is a problem on the immune side of things, so even if I have to think about donor eggs then that’s something I should consider. 


The pattern of number of eggs collected to ending up with 2 to transfer but none for freezing has been similar each time - does that indicate a problem do you think?


BWH don’t offer more than steroids (20mg pred) in terms of immune treatment - they only prescribed them from transfer this time, which seems late to start so I could push to start earlier. I could move to Care Nottingham but still have 3 straws of sperm at the BWH - is it easy to transfer within this country, does anyone know? I suppose my other option is exploring a consultation with Dr Gorgy and seeing if I can take any treatment offered alongside ICSI at BWH.


I’ve tried reading the immune threads but find the whole thing so overwhelming. I’ve been signed off work as this last round has wiped me out physically and emotionally. I may leave it awhile before I try again, but I need to know what my next steps should be in order to step back from it, if that makes sense? I still struggle with how haphazard our treatment can be if we don’t ask the right questions or push for certain things and I feel overwhelmed by the things that I just don’t know.


I’m so sorry to be asking this of you when I do nothing to support others on here, I do read regularly though, follow your journeys and keep you all in my thoughts.


E x


----------



## Betty-Boo

E honey - didn't want to just run and not post.        
So sorry to hear that last cycle didn't give you the much deserved result you and we all want for you.
I think Winky went for a consult at Care and maybe able to put your mind at rest.  As far as I know the transfer of    in the UK is pretty straight forward.  That is the information I received from my clinic in Plymouth.  
Can't help re immunes - never did explore that side of things - however I am on prednisolone and started right at the beginning of DE cycle.  Only 10mg though.  
Might be worth speaking to Dr G .... Sorry I can't be of more help.


Just want you to know am thinking of you.
Take care and please be kind to yourself.
   


Mini x x x


----------



## Paint in pink

Hi ladies,
Sorry to post when I haven't been on here for so long and was quite new to the board even then.

I started DIVF last June and got one day in to the first set of injections when I ended up in A&E in severe pain (not linked to IVF injections they think). Complications kicked in (I had a big op for endometriosis of the bladder/ ureter in late 2009) and I ended up in and out of hospital for 4 months, 4 more operations, catheterised for 3.5 months. I thought my bladder would never work again but luckily it does.

Things looked fairly bleak on the IVF route before all this happened - AMH was a scary 0.7. I am just wondering if I have the courage to try IVF after all that has happened. It has shaken my confidence somewhat. I am left with chronic pain and still finding life challenging after all that. 

I just don't know what to do. Part of me wants to try again and another part tells me that I am not in any shape to.

If I don't go ahead, does anyone know if I am able to donate my drugs (I don't want to throw out £800 of drugs that still have a long shelf life) and imported sperm from the US to another single lady? I just would like to be able to help someone if I decide not to go ahead as us single ladies have a lot to contend with on the IVF route.

Good luck to everyone going through this. 

GIAtoo - I was really delighted to see you are pregnant with twins, absolutely brilliant   . We started going to the Lister at the same time late 2009 I think.

PiP xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hurrah for being single mum's in the making or already single mum's. Just read an article that said mums would rather have a good sleep than sex. LOL.


Esp sorry can't answer your question as have not explored immunes, I do think I saw someone say you can have CMV (are they the right initials) (is that first level  immunes) tested at your Dr's.


xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mmmm do think sometimes I'd rather have a good    and the smile next day cos I know why I'm tired!!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Guys

Sorry for the absence - has been a busy (with wrk) and stressful (with treatment) couple of days   .

Well... went for scan on Monday - 15 follicles measureable BUT none of adequate size to have egg collection as planned tomorrow    - so I have to go back for another scan tomorrow. Really hope they will be able to go ahead on Friday (as worried I won't have adequate leave from work left to have embryo transfer if not   ) and am worried about how this may be affecting the recipients cycle (after such care was taken to sync our cycles). I know I can't change what is happening but am so frustrated!!!

So pleased to see the 2ww board buzzing with bfp's - long may it continue!

Morrigan how are you?

Hi Paint in Pink - such a difficult decision to make, I really hope you are getting lots of support in the real world as well as here on ff   .

Esparanza - sorry I can't help with your question but wanted to say hi and good luck   

Love to all, Krissi  xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Having a rough day girls   

Went to clinic and scans showed 16 nice ripe follies - was told oestrodiole on monday was a little high so they wanted to repeat and to change my trigger from ovitrelle to pregnyl. Got a call this afternoon to say oestrdiole now very high, so am at high risk for ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome, so although they want to go ahead with egg collection on friday its unlikely they will be able to proceed to embryo transfer (instead freezing any embryos if there are any of a good enough quality).

Am absolutely gutted as i know this reduces my chances of success significantly. Also unlikely to be able to do FET straight away as need all drugs and their side effects out of my system   . (and unsure if things don't work out 1st time whether they would accept me to egg share again)

Feeling all mixed up!

And can't speak to any of the dr's until friday before they take me in fo EC.

Sorry for the whinging me post   , Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

E, already said it, but I am sorry that this one didn't work for you   . I'm afraid I can't be any help with the immune side of things, I have tried to get my head round a couple of things on the immunes board too and it is head spinning! I hope that you get some answers from your follow up appt and can find a way forward   . Take care   

PIP, sorry to hear that you have been through the mill over the past several months   . Hope you are able to come to a decision soon   .

Krissi, sorry to hear that you may not be able to go ahead with ET   . Good luck tomorrow   

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

Krissi-    Dont give up hope yet- the fact they have recgonised you are at risk for it and acted may prevent it getting really bad- one of the reprofit girsl recently got really bad OHSS and they still managed to get her better for a 5 day transfer- See what egg collection brings- Are you feeling ok physically- forget work- you give enough if not more so much- sometimes you just need to get a bug! Good you have some good looking follicles!

E- I am afraid some of your descions come down to cost anaylsis- ie you can treat empirically for immunes (theres a section on it in agates FAQ on the immunes board) I am on steroids 25MG from day 5 of stimms, adding clexane in is also common.

Have you had your level one immunes done- your GP should be able to do this- can be a bit of as mission though.

Dr Gorgy option would allow you to have treatment elsewhere if you wanted to or somewhere like care would bring it all under one roof. I'm a Dr G patient pm me if you want any info.

Paint in pink- you sound like you need    I think you need some time to get your head around stuff- HAve you seen a counsellor- My GP referred me to one and it really helped.

Lou-ann- good luck for tommorrow  

afm- I'm in deep shock- I tested early today and got a BFP!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

E honey - here's some info I've come across...

http://www.ivf-infertility.com/infertility/causes/immunological.php

Hope that helps honey.

Take care mini x x

/links


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for the good luck wishes Morrigan   . Follow up appt went well. She said that I had responded well to the meds and that I had produced some good embies, even got the embryologist in to explain a couple of things to me. She wasn't overly concerned about my lining as it wasn't critically low and didn't really add anything about me never making it to OTD, except for that maybe I had a slightly short luteal phase and that if I were to get a BFP, I would be kept on the cyclogest for the first trimester. As soon as I told her that I had got my GP to check my thyroid antibodies and that they were very high, she immediately said that they would use steroids on the next cycle. Feel better knowing that the next cycle will be tweaked even just a little bit. Just need to wait on some bloods and let them know when I want to go again. Hope you are okay   

Hope everyone else is okay too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou -Ann that's great news that they listened to your concerns and have come up with a plan of attack for your next go.


        It WILL work next time x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glad you have a plan and way forward Lou ann


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Lou Ann - really pleased the clinic have a plan for you to improve things   

AFM - egg collection today - got 8 eggs (so 4 for recipient and 4 for me). Dr wants to monitor closely (because of OHSS risk as oestrodiole still very high) but if some or all of the eggs fertilise she is hopeful we can go for embryo transfer on Monday - what a relief, now just have to hope them eggs and sperm are getting jiggy with it tonight   

Hope you are all ok, Love Krissi xxx


----------



## bingbong

Great news Krissi, really hope that they are getting jiggy and you can have ET as planned      

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Oo that's brilliant news krissi - sounds a lovely crop - it's a nerve racking wait- did you have icsi or ivf? How do you feel ? Did they our you on meds to stop ohss. I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi BB and Morrigan (and everyone)

Had IVF (so really hope them swimmers are making an effort!!).

Procedure was quite painful (and I remember all of it despie sedation!!!! - though clearly i did have someting as felt quite whoozy when going back to the recovery rm) - was just a little achey once all done - several of my recovery room mates came back in a lot more discomfort and one was really sick so think i got off lightly. Some abdo pain overnight but feeling fine now.

For OHSS I have to check my weight and abdo circumference for signs of swelling - no probs so far. If still ok monday the dr is happy to put some embies back (1 if very good quality or if thats all there is or 2 if ok quality).

Thanks for everyones support (don't know what I'd do without you all)

Love Krissi xxx

PS Morrigan - really hope your blood tests bring good news today


----------



## kizzi79

Just a quick update - have been phoned by the clinic and 2 eggs have fertilised - keep fighting on little embies   

Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi-thats great news- two of mine fertilised!! I hope you aren't two stressed by the wait for tommorrows news- So need fast forward for those days!


----------



## lulumead

Great news Krissi...hope the OHSS stays away and you have two lovely embies to pop back on monday.   
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, great news! Praying that everything stays on track for you to have your two little ones transferred on Monday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Krissi- hoping those two little embies continue dividing and are perfect for ET on Monday     Look after yourself and keep drinking loads of water and eating lots of protein to keep the OHSS away!!

Linz xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Great news Krissi.  Linz75 made me drink lucozade after my EC!!!  That may help prevent OHSS.

xxxx


----------



## kizzi79

thanks for the tips re ohss girls

Think my lil sis is working on PMA for me - she has been shopping with other lil sis who is pregnant - and has e-mailed me with pretty much everything for my nursery (all with a very clear theme!) - will try let it rub off as feeling a bit scarred to hope it will work at the mo!

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww Fraggles, sorry to hear that you aren't feeling very positive   . I am sending huge amounts of        growing vibes to your little embies and    that your little one is among them   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## upsydaisy

Fraggles           hope you feel better soon and those eggies behave themselves.
Upsyxxx


----------



## morrigan

quality not quanityt hun - I'm crossing everything xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan perhaps if I have "crossed my legs" so often I wouldn't be in this mess now LOL!! If there is such a thing as reincarnation I am either going to meet my childhood sweetheart at 15 and have first child at 25, or put it about a lot more so I meet a lots of frogs to increase my chance of meeting prince.


----------



## Elpida

Thank you ladies for your advice and support.

Mini, that link is great thank you. I will work my way through that and the immune threads slowly (might as well make use of my time off work  )

I've had pretty much all the level one tests done I think and other than the thyroid all have come back clear. I have an endocrinologist appointment coming up and so will see if they will test for anything I've not had covered.

Fraggles, I hope you're feeling less snotty and grotty and get good news today. 

Lou-Ann, good news that they'll offer you steroids and progesterone support, I too have raised thyroid antibodies and take 50mcg of thyroxine as my T4 levels tend to run a bit low. Apparently one of the treatments for high antibodies in IVF is prescribing that dose, it might be worth exploring that? Do you have to wait long to try again?

Morrigan, I think I'm going to try and go to Care Notts, that way I can also get CHG Array done. The thought of trying to coordinate Dr G and BWH seems a little too much at the moment!

My, loose and vague plan at the moment is to get a referral to Care and have whatever investigations and tests they advise but not actually plan to have treatment for a while. I need to put myself back together a bit.

I now have to phone Boots as I'm about to run out of my HRT and apparently there's a problem with the manufacturers - great!

E x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Es, glad that you have come up with a plan, albeit a loose one that you want to move slowly towards. Hope you haven't gone totally    trying to get your head round the immunes board and are feeling better in yourself soon   . Re the thyroxine, I have been taking 100mcg for the past 14yrs. I got my GP to up the dose last year as my TSH was 3.2 and I wanted it between 1-2, but have just had to drop back down to 100mcg because my TSH was really low (0.27) when I got it checked a couple of weeks ago. Thanks though. I am literally just waiting for the call back to find out when I can cycle again, I'll keep you posted   . Take care   

Hope everyone else is okay too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thought I ressurrect this thread, it had dropped near to the bottom of the 2nd page   . 

I am stood in the queue for the rollercoaster again. I will be start D/R for my 2nd LP IVF/ICSI this Weds. Is anyone else cycling at the moment? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best Lou-Ann x x x
Fingers & toes all crossed for you.
Take care mini x


----------



## Bambiboo

Good luck for your cycle Lou-Ann x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou Ann wishing you much luck
x


----------



## GIAToo

Good luck Lou-Ann - hope this is the one for you        
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## some1

LouAnn - sending you loads of    for this cycle hun!

Some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for the    ladies   , will keep you posted   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

hello

Good luck with your cycle Lou Ann!

I'm hopefully going to start an FET cycle soon - have to do a progesterone test on Monday (day 20) to see if my hormone levels and womb linking are ok to do a natural cycle; if not then will be taking buserilin and then oestrogen I think. So I should be able to do the FET during my next cycle.

I've also recently been to a recurrent miscarriage specialist who has taken many vials of blood and is testing for everything it's possible to test for on the NHS. I'll get the results very soon I hope, so I'll know if there are any problems that need addressing before the FET goes ahead although I know sorting out recurrent miscarriage issues can be far from straightforward.

I went to the fertility clinic this morning and suddenly found myself feeling quite emotional at the thought of having the embryos transferred; I've been taking a bit of a break from thinking of all things fertility related for the last few weeks and I've managed to put it to the back of my mind more than usual (was on a lovely 3 week holiday so maybe that helped!). However being back again has reminded me just how much of a roller coaster this all is; but hopefully I'm ready to jump back on.

Marra
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Marra lots of luck honey       


Mini x  x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Marra

I hope you get your tests sorted soon and are able to do your FET cycle. Good luck    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Wishing you all the best in your up coming treatments Marra and Lou Ann   

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## sweet1

Good luck Marra and Lou Ann


----------



## Marra

hello - hope everyone is doing ok. 

I've had the results of my NHS recurrent miscarriage tests now - they say everything is fine (blood clotting, thyroid, cariotyping etc). I'm not sure whether that is a relief or whether is just makes everything more mystifying. The NHS consultant who gave me the results had quite an interesting take on further immune testing and treatment - basically he said the NHS do not have a view on reproductive immune treatments as there is not enough research that's been done to prove either way that they are effective or not. Empirical treatments with drugs such as low dose aspirin, prednisolone, intralipids etc is OK to do though, he said, however I am not so sure about this at all - will go and check it out more on the Immunes board.  I'm still feeling unsure about whether I should have gone ahead with immune testing, but I am going to go ahead and do the FET this cycle; I think the most likely reason for my miscarriages is the age of my eggs and I don't want to waste more time. 

So I am now waiting for AF to start so I can begin the cycle and it is 2 days late!

I have been told by the clinic that my progesterone levels are normal (last cycle) so I can do a natural FET with no drugs - great! Although of course the worry with that is that the timing will be difficult, and maybe a medicated cycle gives more chance of success? (my clinic doesn't think this though). Aargh, nothing is straightforward!

lots of good wishes to everyone. Lou Ann - hope everything is going well for you this cycle...

Marra
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Marra

Wishing you good luck with your next cycle.

I may be glutton for punishment but hopefully (fingers crossed) planning a sibling for the one I am carrying at the moment but donor no longer active and only 5 vials left so have to purchase now to make sure I have a chance of sibling.

So wondered if anyone is planning on purchasing donor sperm from xytex to export to Reprofit and if they might be interested in sharing shipping costs?

X


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, glad that your test results have come back okay.    that your next cycle is the one that works and sticks   . Hope AF arrives soon so that you can get going   . Good luck!

Fraggles, hope all goes well getting your sibling sperm   .

AFM, I had my baseline scan this morning and moved onto stimming   . Follicle scan is next Friday and if all is going to plan, EC will be the following week   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

Lou Ann - that is exciting things are progressing and I hope the stimming produces lots of fantastic follicles!

Fraggles - if this FET doesn't work for me then I am planning to go to Reprofit - haven't quite had a chance to think through importing sperm or using Reprofit for this - i suppose the decision is down to donor release ID? V exciting that you have one little bean on the go and are also thinking of planning another!

Marra
x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Marra

Will have everything crossed for you that this is the cycle for you. It is donor id release than I am importing.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Marra   
Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

hello - the latest with my cycle is that after talking to you helpful ladies on Sunday, I decided to ask the consultant at my fertility clinic about empirical treatment with immunes. I expected him to say no that's not something he'd consider prescribing but he's actually said he thinks I should take specific doses of prednisolone, intralipids and clexane. I'm going to see if I can rush that through before my ET, which will be sometime next week; I'm not quite sure if I'll be able to get the intralipid drip arranged in time however - I was going to try healthcare at home for this but if anyone has any quick suggestions about how to get this then I'd be v grateful to hear (i'm also looking on the immunes thread). Day 10 scan on Friday.

hope everyone is doing well and others cycling are getting on ok.

Marra
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Marra .. have everything crossed.


Lou-Ann - how are you?? ... All the best for follie scan this week x x 


Mini x x


----------



## morrigan

Marra [email protected] may accept a faxed prescription from your consultant- they won't accept them from individuals  - have you  given them a ring ? Can you have them at your clinic. Sounds like it's all slotting into place.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, good luck sorting out your meds in time for ET   . Hope your scan goes well on Friday   

Mini, how are you doing hun?    . I am ok thanks   . Stimming is going ok, only have a couple of side effects which aren't too bad, fingers crossed that there are some eggs developing in there when I go for my scan on Friday   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

hello 
Thanks Lou Ann and Mini for the good wishes! Lou Ann I'm glad you have been feeling ok with the stims and hope you get results you are happy with at your scan.

Morrigan thanks for the advice - I didn't know healthcare at home needed a prescription faxed from a doctor so that is helpful. However I haven't got the prescription yet - no reply from the consultant today, so v annoying. As I'm now on day 8 of the cycle I'm thinking it might be too late to fit in sorting out these treatments so I might postpone the FET till next cycle. I don't really want to wait though, so am feeling pretty undecided right now, but as I now know my doctor approves of the idea of taking empirical immunes I suppose I should try them. If i have another miscarriage or failed cycle then I don't want to be thinking it might have been different if I'd taken the immune treatments. 

I'll ring him again tomorrow and will prob have to make a decision then. He'd said best to start taking presnisolone at least 7 days before transfer, and intralipids 8 days before transfer, clexane from transfer date, so really I have run out of time I think for this cycle.

Marra
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Marra - don't know anything about intralipids but I know I urgently needed some Clomid once and hand delivered my script
to [email protected]  in Alton and then waited around.  The staff there were really helpful.  May not be practical for you but worth a try x x


----------



## morrigan

Just to stress you out hey Marra. - hope you get it sorted - what day are you due to have fet- I had my IL on day 10 of ivf cycle and steroids in day 5 and my transfer on day 17 so as long as you ace drugs in system for 7 days or so you should be ok - remember you don't need to worry about effect on egg quality with fet. Hope you get it sorted- best to optimum but how annoying it's difficult because of admin.

Good luck today lou- ann.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann ... am a bit up and down in all honesty, thank god have an amazing GP.  


Looking forward to hearing your news ... how did scan go??      


M x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww Mini, bug    hun. Thanks for asking after me. 

My scan went really well   . As soon as she started the scan she said 'it's looking good, we could be here a while'   . I have got 16 follies on the right (12 between 14mm & 20 mm, and 4 at 10mm) and 19 follies on the left (13 between 14mm & 23mm, 2 at 11mm and 4 at 10mm). And my lining was the best it has ever been at 9.2mm   , so all the supps I have been taking have obviously helped there   . I was told not to take my menopur tomorrow morning, just the buserelin and EC is booked for 11.30am on Monday, which means I have to trigger at 11.30pm on Saturday night    - I have already set the alarm for that as I am usually on my third dream by then   .

Morrigan, thanks for your good luck wishes too   

Marra, how have you got on today?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

Ooooh sounds promising Lou-Ann      Great news   xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wow wow and double wow!!!  Fab news ..... take care hun x x x 


M x x


----------



## GIAToo

Oooh - Lou-Ann that does sound fabulous!  Good luck for Monday     

Marra - hi! Sorry I can't help on the immunes stuff, but good luck for this cycle     

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## bingbong

Amazing news Lou-Ann so very pleased for you and really hope that all goes well with EC               

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for all the    vibes Linz, Mini, Gia and Bing   . Will keep you posted   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Shelby2211

Evening all Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well in your fabby journey's.

Can I ask, is there anyone else doing Flare Protocol?? I am reading everyones posts and I'm getting confuzzled as I seem to be doing something completely different.

Had my Prostap inj today and start Gonal F on Monday, have a scan & bloods on Friday and EC (hopefully) on the week of the 6th.

Shelby x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

lou-ann that is fantastic news, hope that EC goes well

L x


----------



## Fraggles

Lou-Ann

That is fantastic news. Obviously it must have been something to do with the awesome company that you had on Sunday!   

What supplements have you taken?

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks JJ and Fraggles   . 

Fraggles, I agree, it was obviously due to the awesome company I had all of last weekend, especially the bit of lucky baby sick off Topsy and Tim   . Re the suppliments, I am taking Vit B6, B complex, Vit C, CQ10, Selenium, Zinc, Omega 3, Folic acid and Sanatogen mother to be. I think that it was mainly the omega 3 that has helped with my lining which has never been above 8mm on previous cycles. 

Shelby, I have been on the long protocol, so cannot help you with the flare protocol. Good luck with your cycle   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

Lou Ann

All sounds very promising, best of luck for Monday hon and take extra special care of yourself and your cargo.

Chowy and Pup


----------



## Mifi

Lou anne sounds fab     all the best of luck for EC


----------



## bingbong

It was definately the baby sick     . Selenium is also good for lining though   

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Chowy, Mifi and BB   .

BB, yes you are right about the selenium and I have you to thank for those   , in fact I have you to thank for the baby sick too  .

Thought I would be asleep by now, but obviously the excitement of doing the trigger (or the fear of sleeping through the alarm) means that I am still awake   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Lou-Ann - best of luck for EC ... 

 
Maya


----------



## Marra

hello!

Lou Ann that sounds great you have lots of follicles, and wishing you loads of luck for the EC tomorrow.   

Shelby - I had flare protocol for IVF which meant that I didn't have to do the down regulation phase but instead went straight to stims but also taking a low dose of down regulation hormone (buserelin) from day 2, which I think at first can encourage you to produce a surge of FSH, hopefully meaning that you will kick start producing a good number of follicles. I thought it was good not having to do the down regulation phase as it made the whole cycle a bit quicker.   

AFM - I decided not to go ahead with this cycle   as it was just getting too stressful trying to sort out the prescription and drugs and if i'm going to take the immunes I'd rather make sure I'm giving them enough time to work. I'll be arranging all of that next week, then starting again v soon after that I hope.

Thanks for the advice and good wishes everyone!

Marra
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Maya and Marra, thanks for the good luck wishes and    for EC   . 

Marra, as disappointing as it is to have to wait, at least by doing so until you have organised your immune drugs, you are taking that element of stress away from your cycle   . I'm sure that you will be cycling again in no time   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Rose39

Good luck for EC Lou-Ann!      

Rose xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, thanks for your   .

EC went well, they collected 15 eggs and it was all a lot less painful and more relaxed this time round   . I will know tomorrow how many have fertilised, so will update as soon as I get the call   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

woohoo Lou-Ann that's great news!!! I hope that all fifteen are getting jiggy and you get good news tomorrow      

Marra I hope that you get things sorted for your next cycle   

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant Lou-Ann!!!!  Wow - 15!


Take care M x x


----------



## ambergem

Wow that's great Lou-Ann  . Hope you get a great fertilisation rate tomorrow  . You be sure to look after yourself now & drink lots of water & get lots of rest! Look forward to hearing your news tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## Teela

your eggies are getting down and dirty with the spermies   come on   

Teela
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou-Ann 15 is a great crop!!!  for fertilisation and ET
L x


----------



## Marra

Lou Ann - hurrah - 15 - that's great!     Wishing that they give you lots of lovely embryos.

Marra
x


----------



## kizzi79

Lou Ann thats amazing   , hope your call from the clinic shows lots of nice healthy embies for you     

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies, thanks for your    fertilisation vibes. Out of the 15 eggs that they collected, 14 were suitable to be injected, and 6 have fertilised. I am provisionally booked in for ET tomorrow afternoon unless they decide to keep them in the dish a little longer   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Whoop whoop ... 6 is the magic number!!


Fab news and all the best for tomorrow .... Unless the day moves...    


Take care   


M x x


----------



## Mifi

Lou-ann fab news, well done     lots of          this will be the one for you hunny        

Love Mifi XXX


----------



## kizzi79

That's fab Lou Ann - really hope this cycle brings you your much wanted baby - you look after everyone here so well so am sure you will be a great mum and after so much you deserve for that to be now!!! Will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers firmly crossed (and toes, and ...)

Love Krissi xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you Mini, Mifi and Krissi   . 

Mini, my favourite number is 6, so hopefully my bubs is in amongst them   

Krissi, your post has touched me   . I just try to give back the support that many of you lovely ladies give to me. There are many of us that have been through a few cycles and deserve it to be our turn, you included   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Teela

fantastic news Lou-Ann I am delighted for you, are you having 2 put back this time? whatever your doing everything crossed hun

Teela
x


----------



## Rose39

Fab news Lou-Ann - good luck for embryo transfer, hope everything goes really well!     

Rose xx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Had my nurse appointment today - plan is to cycle early september (starting down reg late august). Discussed meds - but they want me to do same regime again (so Buserelin injections to down reg, Gonal F 112.5iu to stim (increasing if needed based on scans) then Cinone Gel for progesterone support. Had wondered about changing the crinone gel as began bleeding early after ET last time but they feel there is no real evidence for an alternative such as injections    hope their right! Will be doing this cycle on my own rather than egg share so desperately saving at the mo. Also signed all the extra paperwork to consent to 2 embies being put back. Hope that will improve my chances   

Anyone else due to cycle around that time?

Thanks Lou Ann -    right back at you!

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Teela and Rose   

Teela, I am hoping that they will let me have 2 put back this time   . 

Krissi, glad that you have a plan in place for your next round of tx.    it's the one for you. And as much as I would love to be your cycle buddy, I am    that I have a lil bump by then   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

Good luck Lou Ann for ET tomorrow if it happens then. I've got everything crossed for you, and really hope this cycle is successful.
Marra
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you all for your ET good luck wishes. I have just had the call from the clinic and beings as my embies are doing well, they are going to take them to blast, so looking like ET will be Saturday. They will call me tomorrow just to update me on their progress   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

That's fantastic news! I hope it all continues to go really well.   
Marra
x


----------



## Fraggles

LouAnn That is absolutely fantastic news - way to go. xx


----------



## bingbong

yay Lou-Ann, fab news         

Krissi pleased to hear that you're going again and I so hope that this is the one for you   

bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Whoop whoop  


Fab news honey - here's to Saturday x x


----------



## Teela

G8 news Lou-ann    

Teela
x


----------



## Mifi

Fab news        lots of love and luck for saturday         

Love Mifi xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Great news Lou ann


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you ladies, it means a lot to have you all rooting for me and sending me lots of   . I will let you know if anything changes   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi lou-ann....sending you lots of      for saturday ET...look forward to seeing you on 2WW and then a lovely positive result    


Krissi: good news that you are set to go again,    


    for anyone else starting or in the middle of cycles...can't scroll back far enough to see if anyone else cycling at the moment   
xxx


----------



## Chowy

Lou Ann great news re those embies, well done and all the very best for Saturday and the following 2 weeks   .  We so hope this works honey, Pup would love another little friend just down the road   

Lots of   
Chowy and Pup xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Lulu and Chowy   . Chowy, tell pup that I will do my best to sort a new playmate out for him   .

The clinic called about an hour ago and my embies are still doing well   . ET is booked for 10.30am on Saturday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - good luck for Saturday      All looking very good for you.
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Mifi

Lou-Ann all looking good for saturday      lots of           for you 

Love Mifi XXX


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mifi - just read your signature - OMG indeed!!! Wow!!  Triplets honey!


Take very good care x x x


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Mini im still in shock     ticker is my attempt to help the reality sink in as pretty much cant believe it !!!!

Very early days but so far so good


----------



## Minnie35

Good luck for tomorrow Lou-Ann!     


Minnie x


----------



## Bambiboo

Good luck for tomorrow Lou-Ann x x


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck Lou-Ann - will be thinking of you   

Love Krissi xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks for you all your thoughts and    ladies. I now have 1 grade 3AB and 1 grade 4AB blast on board   . OTD is 15th June   . Let the madness begin   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Whoop whoop Lou-Ann ... Take very good care and rest up!!


Big big hugs x x x


----------



## Chowy

Lou Ann

We are expecting both to split and make quads now   

Take good care of yourself and your cargo.

Chowy and Pup x


----------



## Lou-Ann

OMG Chowy, could you imagine   . 1 or 2 will do just nicely thanks   . 

Thanks Mini   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Wishing you all the best Lou Ann ... am hopeful this will be the one for you   

 
Maya


----------



## Fraggles

Lou-Ann am thinking of you and sending the good luck vibes your way. xx


----------



## bingbong

Great news Lou-Ann, I so hope that this is the one for you                Hope that the 2ww goes quickly and you don't go too    and that you have wonderful news at the end of it 

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations on being PUPO Lou-ann.


----------



## Fraggles

Chowy good plan we have twins, Mifi is expecting triplets am I right thinking quads would be a first for the singles? Way to go Lou-Ann. I am rooting for you and am sure you are the one to make it happen    . xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you ladies   . 

Chowy look what you have started now   . Fraggles, quads would be a first for the singlies, but I wouldn't get your hopes up, I wouldn't want to disappoint you   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Lou-Ann No pressure but my hopes are up especially with young eggs like yours!!! No excuses my love. Besides I got pregnant with IVF number 2 and a 5 day ET so am feeling very hopeful.

xxxx


----------



## Minnie35

Wishing you the best of luck Lou-Ann.  Rest well.        


Minnie x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks minnie   

Fraggles, at least your expectations of quads is better than my sisters hopes of sextuplets        

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Well Lou-Ann that thought did cross my mind too. Have you prepared your sister for moving in with you if you have sextuplets? Just think of the sponsorship deals that you would get oh and the nappies you will be changing. x


----------



## Lou-Ann

.......and the sleepless nights, endless rows of bottles, etc, etc, not to mention needing to move house and buy a minibus   . And I think the furbabies would be absolutely traumatised, they're going to get a shock as it is   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Really hoping and    for you Lou-Ann. Not for the quads tho


----------



## lulumead

I agree with Llot      Wishing you lots of luck for 2WW and happy outcome of 1 or 2 babes   
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks LLot and lulu   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Hello everyone.  Just wondering if anyone can advise on the matter of mild IVF - been dong my research this morning. Apparently you don't do the downreging bit, so it's not such a shock to the system.


After 5 failed IUIs I'm realising IVF could be the way forward and I don't know how scared I should be of all the drugs - I tend to be sensitive to all medicines, always have been.  So the idea of mild IVF looks attractive to me.  But I also don't want to waste any more time.  


Has anyone here had mild IVF?  Was it successful?


Any thoughts on the matter would be very appreciated....


Minnie xxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Minnie

I have never down regged and think I would be hopeless at it. I think it involves shutting the system down with I am sure is fine but my head can't get my head round why I would want to do that even though medically I get it plus I am no good as sniffing anything which I know some people who down reg do. I have only ever stimmed. I am or should say was a needle phobe and was worried about doing IVF and the needles but after the first time when I got the hang of it it was no problem. As I am a wimp I bought emla cream to anaethetise the area although others just got a frozen bag of peas out of the freezer but second time round I realised there was no need for it. 

So I say if your clinic thinks that is the way forward go for it.

Good luck

xx


----------



## morrigan

Minnie have you done medicated Iui i cant remember-it might let you get used to drugs first. I did sp and took menupur - didn't have that many side effects- apart from a stressful few days waiting for news of embies didn't find it that bad - I guess with mini ivf depends how you respond - I only got 3 eggs with full stimms so I doubt mini ivf would of been any good but I have low Amh etc ..


----------



## suitcase of dreams

minnie - am sure she'll be along soon but lulumead did mild IVF - maybe send her a PM?
mild IVF aims to produce just one or two eggs, so very low doses of meds...might be what you need if you are worried about your response to the drugs - does have lower success rates than full IVF but can be very effective
think Create in London is one clinic very well known for it..perhaps google their website?

as fraggles said, you don't have to down reg if you do short protocol IVF, that just involves stimming, and any good clinic will monitor you closely to make sure you are not over-responding to the meds/over stimming...

best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minnie - I had a go @ min stim ivf in Czech .. my AMH was the main problem.  Only got 1 follie but had to cancel as the drugs really effected my lining.  Was only 3mm - which is a first.  
We're all so different and respond in differing ways.... I know Lulu tried in the UK. although she returned to IUI and has the bump to prove it!    
Is it worth having a medicated IUI?? 


All the best Mini x


----------



## bingbong

I think that SweetSA also did the min stim with clomid at Reprofit and has a mini bump now so maybe talk to her too?

bingbong x


----------



## sweet1

Indeed I did. Hindsight is a wonderful thing of course but I am convinced that on my four IUI's at no point did the sperm ever meet the egg! Four was enough for me to move on.

Touch wood, I was very very lucky. They only retrieved one egg at EC despite me having taken 150mg Clomid. I was convinced it was over at that point so consider myself very lucky it fertilised and stuck. As I say, touch wood...

I suppose if I had done another IUI it MIGHT have worked but as I said to you at the meet it is a bit like throwing a dart at a dartboard blindfolded and hoping it hits the bullseye!

I paid 800 euros and consider it the best 800 euros I ever spent! But if it hadn't orked, I wouldn't have tried it again, I would have moved onto regular IVF (after several months of saving)!

Of course Minnie it's totally your choice and it could have easily gone the other way for me of course but I would definitely consider it if I were you. Let me know if you need further info, and good luck!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, good to see that some of the more knowledgable ladies have given you their take on the mini ivf. I can't add anything else other than good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks so much for all your posts everybody. It's so helpful to hear all your experiences and ideas. Create is the place I'd noticed - I'm still in two minds about IUIing this week but I'm going to arrange a consultation there anyway to plan the next stage.


Minnie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Other places like the Lister will do mild IVF for you as well so do look around.  I was considering Create and had 2 appts there but then decided against them.

good Luck


----------



## lulumead

Hi Minnie


As JJ says I think more and more clinics are doing natural or mild IVF in the UK. I did three mild IVF's at Create but fell pregnant twice on IUI! Go figure!!!  I had a bio-chemical pregnancy on the 1st IVF, but i think I might be sensitive to drugs as the time I get pregnant and it stuck was a natural IUI, no drugs apart from trigger involved. I was starting to think that the drugs where affecting my eggs in some way   


I basically injected either Gonal F or menopur for a few days whilst I was scanned every other day and then included an ovualtion suppressant so that I didn't ovulate in advance.  I responded well to the stims although with mild IVF they only aim to get 1/2 good eggs.  I was considering IVM or natural IVF at Create if the iui that worked hadn't.  IVM is quite interesting process and they are having good success with it, its worth reading up on.


Have you had IUI with trigger injection to help with timing??


I almost feel that the most useful for me about doing IVF was knowing that I could produce eggs that would fertilise and develop, it gave me more confidence when I switched back to IUI that there was no reason why it wouldn't work, perhaps my eggs just didn't like the lab - who knows!


Its so hard to know what to do for the best. And everyone will be pro whatever worked for them...I am of course pro IUI over moving to IVf too quickly!!! and if I try for a second I would probably give IUI a good 6 attempts back to back with triggers and plenty of scans to get timing as good as possible.


With the IUI's I did at another clinic I am convinced like Sweet SA that no sperm ever met egg!  They never scanned me and just did it on the strength of my ovulation tests, at least with a trigger I felt confident that the timing was better.


Big     its so hard to know what to do for the best, as ultimately you just want it to work.


PM me if you have any more detailed questions about mild IVF.
xx


----------



## Marra

hello
Lou-Ann - just wanted to send you belated congratulations on being PUPO! I'm really hoping this is the cycle that works out for you.   

Minnie - I haven't done mild IVF but I did do quite a few medicated IUIs which I felt gave me a chance to 'try out' taking stimulation drugs without the larger doses necessary for IVF. I was really nervous about taking the drugs, but actually found them to be OK; even the high doses that I needed for IVF. The trigger injection as people say should also help out with the timing of the IUI procedure. But yes you still don't know with medicated IUI if the eggs have fertilised or not, in fact you don't even know if your follicles have produced eggs, so the benefit of mild IVF I suppose is that at least you get information on fertilisation, development of embryo(s) etc. It is a difficult decision to make...as are many things about this process unfortunately. Wishing you lots of luck with it; let us know what you decide to do next.

AFM - I'm meant to be getting a prescription for all the many things I'm now going to take for the FET tomorrow. It'll be day 21 tomorrow so I have to start taking the down reg drugs - the cycle is to be a medicated one now that I am going to take the immune treatments as well. Am a bit worried about the array of things I have to take (clexane, intralipids, prednisolone, buserilin, HRT drugs), but hopefully all will be ok.

love
Marra
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, thank you   . I hope that you have got your prescription for your meds sorted out and are one of the lucky ones that have little or no side effects from taking them all. Good luck!    that this is the cycle that brings you your dreams too   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks Lulumead, Marra and JJ1 (and thanks again everyone else!) for the advice, it's really helpful. I had a long chat with a friend about it last night and I've decided to give this week's IUI a miss. I've organised a consultation at Create for 21st June and the plan is to IUI next month at the old clinic and have an IVF plan in place to start straight away with Create if the IUI doesn't work.

Marra, sending you lots of hugs and good luck for the daunting drug regime - keep in touch, I hope this brings the result you so wish for.  

Lou-Ann      for the 2ww.

Minnie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marra

Thanks for the good wishes Lou-Ann and Minnie! I've started on the meds now - just buserelin for now - had a big bump that came up at the injection site first time I did it, but all ok today so that is good.

Minnie - hope you are feeling better now that you've made a plan. It can be good to have a break from back-to-back IUIs - I found it can get quite emotionally draining doing them in quick succession. 

Marra
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Marra - bumps are usual!!! Somedays I had large itchy bumps, other days I hardly knew Id injected!!  

Minnie - so pleased you have a plan.  I always felt more positive with a plan - like the A-Team!!!! 

Sending    and    to all x


----------



## Marra

oh thanks Bambiboo - helps to know that other people have the same experience!
xx


----------



## mincepie

hello everyone

I am newly single and my AMH is lower than 1. I have only just found out about my AMH and now because I am newly single i am having to consider donor sperm and possibly a donor egg considering my AMH result. 

Its all a bit of a shock at the moment and I am trying to come to terms with it. There seem to be so many options, IUI, natural IVF, IVF etc etc, its a lot to get my head around. 

I need to have a consultation and find out more about what might be suitable for me. I have an appointment at Create, but I still need to get my FSH done on day 3, my GP didn't know it had to be done on day 3, so I had the blood test but at the wrong time! 

Do most of the singlies go for donor sperm from a clinic or do some of you find willing friends? Any information greatly appreciated.

Mincpie


----------



## suitcase of dreams

mincepie - hello and welcome, and sorry to hear that you have difficult news to deal with at the moment   

I think most of us singlies use donor sperm from a clinic. If you do articifical insemination at home with a known donor/friend you need to check into the legal implications - ie friend will legally be the father
However in your case it sounds like AI probably not an option and you will need a clinic's involvement anyway. In which case you can either pay a clinic for sperm (can be very expensive depending on which clinic/where you are) or you can take your donor to the clinic with you - this will involve costs for tests/sperm storage and processing, and there will be a 6 mth quarantine period on his sperm - so you may need to weigh up which option is best both in terms of cost and timing...

very best of luck, keep posting and let us know how you are getting on   
Suitcase
x


----------



## mincepie

Thanks so much for your response. 

I'll be so glad when I know more about my options, at the moment my head is just swimming with what ifs. 

Im sure this forum will become invaluable to me and I will be posting lots. 

Thanks again.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I found a willing friend for my sperm- it is a totally different process through the clinic with a KD and takes an additional 6 months as it had to be quarantined- whereas the clinic has already done this process before releasing it for use.

I considered Create for mild IVF but then decided agianst it, my AMH was 0.7. Ask Neeta about your chances she favours naturla/mild IVF. The Lister are very skilled at treating older ladies or poor responders.

Good Luck


----------



## lulumead

Hi Mincepie,


Just to say that I was treated at Create and shipped in sperm from ESB (european Sperm Bank).  The DR who runs Create is very straight talking so she will be honest about your chances, she also has strong opinions which is not for everyone!


I really liked them as a clinic as fairly small and I liked their ethos of as few drugs as possible.


Good luck with it all. feel free to PM me if you have any Create specific questions.
xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Mincepie, welcome to the boards   . You will get so much info and support from the ladies on here. Good luck with your journey   

Marra, how are you doing?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

hello Lou Ann - hope you are continuing to do well and are feeling happy...

I'm plodding on with down regging still; I go for a scan on Tuesday to see if everything has 'turned off' then I can start the HRT plus the other immune drugs. I've managed to get hold of everything without too much trouble - my lovely GP has prescribed me the clexane so I don't have to pay for it, I've got the intralipids from the hospital pharmacy and the fertility consultant is going to do the infusion for me (he says) so I don't have to organise a nurse specially. So we'll see how that all goes this week...

Hello Mincepie, good luck with starting out - it is daunting at first but there is loads of helpful info on the boards. Do ask any questions you are wondering about - everyone is very kind and helpful here.

all best wishes
Marra
x


----------



## morrigan

Good luck mincepie- and welcome.

Marra - sounds like it's all sorted - got everything crossed !


----------



## mincepie

Thanks everyone for your responses, I have a couple more questions. 

I wonder if any of you have an opinion on who I should have an initial consultation with. I know some of you like Create and they do include a couple of tests which I have never had in the £200 for the consultation i.e. an ultrasound. On the other hand - will they just encourage me to have natural IVF because that is what they specialise in? Should I go to the Lister instead? 

I am going to have to wait another month now until I can have my FSH done again. AF is visiting and I am away for a 2 days from tomorrow. (I had my first FSH on the wrong day). Should I wait anothe month for a consultation or just go along with my AMH results?

thanks all.

Mincepie.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I would get your bloods done - will your GP not do them for you- usually day 1-3 of the cycle.  Also infection screen but you can get them done free at the GUM clinic if need

I would go to a few consultations as even though you pay you could end up paying a lot more in the long many of the clinics like London Womens and I think the Lister, and Create have open days- go along and find out what they say
Good luck


----------



## Marra

Thanks Morrigan - will let you know how it all goes.

Marra
x


----------



## Petite One

Hello mincepie

Create do an open day where you can have a 5 -10 min private chat with Prof Nargund for free straight after the open day and before you commit to any treatment.  Bring any results you have and discuss it with her.

Some other places allow you to meet some of the dr's and the team e.g. nurses straight after the open day too, so you can ask questions then, though this is not necessarily totally private.

Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, glad that you have managed to get all your meds sorted. I hope that your scan has gone well today and that you are moving onto the next stage   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## mincepie

Thanks everyone. It looks like I haven't got AF  visiting now, so Im off to the Dr tomorrow so I can get my bloods done again. I will also look up the open days at the clinics and try that too. 

Mincepie


----------



## Marra

Thanks Lou-Ann. The scan was fine yesterday - I am apparently down regulated as required so have started on the other meds now.

Marra
x


----------



## Minnie35

Marra - good to hear from you, I've been wondering how you're getting on. I'm really glad the downreging has gone well. I hope you're not finding the array of drugs too hard. Keep us posted.

Mincepie - I've just been for my first consultation at Create. I saw Dr Martin who was very patient and carefully answered all the questions I had for him. Like you I was worried about whether they just liked giving people mild IVF because it was their thing, but he did seem to consider both options seriously and I got the_ impression _at least that they do consider your individual case. I have decided to go for mild IVF with Create in the light of Tuesday's consultations, if my final imminent IUI with LWC doesn't work (  ). I do understand your concern that this is still just the clinic putting its biased view forward, and I agree with JJ1 - it's best to go for a few consultations, as I'm really sure you'll get a gut feeling about which place/advice is best for you.

The other thing about the scan at Create is that they look at the reserve of follicles in your ovaries - I didn't realise it but you have quite a few follicles waiting there all the time, and looking at them gives you an indication of your ovarian reserve. I'm just thinking this could be useful for you as it'll give you more insight into the situation, and possibly, hopefully, reassurance, after your upsetting AMH result.

Create is the third place I've been to on this journey. I was living in Yorkshire when I started ttc and went to Manchester for IUIs, and then when I moved to London in September I went to LWC, mainly because they have a donor bank and are easier to get to from my work. For me, my consultation at Create has been the one I've felt most positive about so far.

I hope some of this is helpful, I know it's just my experience! Good luck with it, and write a list of questions before you go to the consultations, and write everything they say down because if you're anything like me you forget the details of what they said as soon as you leave! Maybe that's just me  !

Best of luck! 
Minnie x


----------



## Marra

Hi Minnie

Thanks - I am getting on ok with the meds actually - feeling tired and a bit spaced out but although I don't like taking them (who does really) it seems to be not too bad so far (touch wood).

Sounds like your consultation was helpful - it definitely seems good if the consultant is taking your views into consideration and treating you like an individual. 

Loads of luck with the next IUI however.

Marra
xx


----------



## mincepie

Thanks Minnie, it is good to hear about other people's experience. I am now waiting for Create to give me an appointment. 

More blood tests on Monday, it should really be Sunday but the people who take your blood at the hospital don't work on Sundays! (helpful) 

Mincepie.


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All

It was interesting to read all your stories.
I've thought I might ask for a bit of advice.

I had unsuccessful DIUI in June and I'm going to see a consultant next week to decide what to do next.
I was told that my chances with DIUI are about 10-15% and with IVF 45-50%, I've been thinking about IVF as it gives me greater chance but it's more invasive and costly..........I'm not sure if I should try another DIUI of go straight to IVF...........has anyone had similar situation?
Your comments, advices are much appreciated.

Thanks
Sophie x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Sophie


Not sure if you have seen but Suitcase of Dreams is having a picnic at hers on July 23rd if you are interested in coming to meet other singles who will be full of very helpful advice. She lives in Guildford.


May be helpful to know if you have had any tests e.g amh, fsh or any health issues such as endometriosis so people can let you know there thoughts.


Also is money an issue or are you OK financial wise. The reason I ask is there are options to also go overseas for DIUI. I was speaking to someone the other day who was being charged about £3k a shot for IUI in the UK. A lot of us have been treated overseas and been successful so there will be loads of help available if that is a route you would consider. And if you are worried about standard of care overseas from my experiences and many others it has been fantastic.


From what you have said if there are no other issues and you have only had 1 iui I think I would probably have a couple of other shots before moving to IVF and you are young too.


xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Sophie,


I'm with Fraggles, I'd give IUI a few more tries...and definitely do IUI at a clinic that will scan you to monitor follicles and use a HCG trigger to get timing as spot on as possible.  I think often people do 3 natural IUI's, 3 medicated before moving to IVF.  Its easy to be persuaded by the stats, and it is always up to you which route to take but there are quite a few of us on here who have got pregnant through IUI, 2 of us after 3/4 failed IVF cycles, so sometimes the lower odds are good   


Getting other tests done is wise too, especially checking tubes are ok if you want to continue with IUI.


Its also worth shopping around for IUI treatment....I started at one clinic that cost around £1500 a time and did no scanning. I switched clinics and it costs nearer to £1000 with 3/4 scans to check timing. (this is including sperm)


feel free to PM with any questions.


Sending you positive    . knowing what to do for the best is so hard, as ultimately you just want it to work and in the quickest timeframe!




xxx


----------



## s1974

Hi all

Am currently on norethisterone prior to my first cycle of drugs for egg freezing. My story....am single (not because I want to be, few crap relationships many years ago, depression on and off and lack of confidence and low self-esteem) and 35 years old. Am actively internet dating and getting less picky as I get older! Problems compounded by being Asian and struggling to come to terms with what I want (i.e. Asian or non-Asian guy, or just see what happens!) and family struggling to hook me up with any dates cos of my age.

So few months ago found out I had low AMH (2.2 pmol/L) and day 2 FSH 11 with oestradiol 71 I think. AFC 8 in total so all pointing to diminished ovarian reserve. 

Very much want children in future and have watched my bro and sis-in-law struggle with Ivf (similar reasons of DOR) and now come round to adopting/

Very scared about this whole process of injecting and egg collection - worried I won't get many and will need to do it all again, and I know the results of egg freeaing are not great either. 

Am I doing the right thing? At the moment, have tried to cut down on caffeine, drink more water, taking Zita West vitamins and having acupuncture.

Any supportive words would help me now, plus any success stories. My intention is to try frozen egg ICSI with these eggs in future if I find a guy - but I also worry about broaching this subject with new boyfriends. Would consider donor eggs in future too, but I am Asian so they might be difficult to come by - 

apologies for long post!

sq


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All
Thanks so much for your good worlds 
Unfortunately I won't be able to make 23rd July  but I ‘ll keep an eye for next dates of getting together, I live not fare from Guildford. 

As far as I know I have no health issues, I have had my tubes checked all ok and blood results are good I'm told by the clinic.
My DIUI was with a monitored follicles and I used a HCG trigger (injection) to get the timing right, it just didn't happen this time   
I'm a bit confused what I should do next.............I take on board the statistics and I know that IVF is more drastic treatment but at the same time IUI or any treatment each time take so much energy and hope...........and yes I'd like the success to happen soon.
Looks as the clinic I have chosen is quoting similar prices that you have mentioned and I have purchased a batch of 5/6 sperm samples just in case.

SQ
Be strong and don't give up. I think if you really want to be a mother and have a babe do it on your own while you can.............I personally gave up and don't believe that I ever meet Mr Right but at the same time I see no reasons why my dreams can't come through.
Sorry for being a bit hash in my statement but this is how I feel.
Please let me know if you'd like to chat a bit more.

Keep positive.
Sophie xx


----------



## bingbong

SQ blueprimrose is a single lady on here who is pregnant now after using eggs that were frozen a few years ago. She doesn't post that often but might be along or you can search for her and send her a pm.   

SophieBlue it's so hard and I remember feeling just like you after my second IUI, I was convinced that IUI would never work and was going to try IVF. Then things just worked out that for my next cycle that made IUI easy to do timing wise so I decided to give it one more shot and the seven month old results of that IUI are sleeping down the hall   . I did medicated IUI with clomid to increase my chances and was scanned on day ten, I had treatment abroad which made it all a bit trickier with timing but obviously worked out in the end. I'm pleased that I didn't go for IVF so early, saved myself a lot of money that's come in very handy now with two babies to look after and IUI is much less intensive. If you've had your tubes checked and have good blood results then I really would try IUI again, if they're scanning you and you're doing a trigger then hopefully you'll get the timing right and all will work out. Good luck!!

bingbong x


----------



## SophieBlue

Bingbong

Thanks for good worlds and for sharing your story it definetelly proves that DIUI works  I will keep trying..............and I hope it will be success one day.

Positive waves to everyone.

Sophie xx


----------



## mincepie

Hello 

Im not sure this is the right thread, but here goes. 

I have been told by my Dr that I will get 3 goes at IVF funded on the NHs, but only if I am in a stable relationship. It doesn't seem fair to me. Does anyone else have any experience of this? 

I am considering used a known donor and I am now considering telling them that he is my partner. Is this really immoral, have other people done it?

I wouldn't be considering it if money wasn't an issue, but Im afraid it is.

Mincepie


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All
I just wanted to share a bit of good news   ; I had doc app in the clinic yesterday to discuss my options and decided that I'm going to have  two more IUI this time with Puregon injections for 10 days.
Before I was on Clomid. Has anyone else used Puregon before? Any site effects? Any advice you could share?
I was told that with Puregon I have higher chances producing 3 follicles that are the right size for the job rather than having one dominating as I had using Clomid and two smaller ones.
Well the site effects is the increased probability if multiple pregnancies...........well that would be great news if this hasppens 

Mincepie
When I have started this journey I went to see my GP and she was very very helpful but said that unfortunately NHS is not going to fund fertility treatment for a single woman...........BUT she said she was more than happy to direct me to the right clinic and has advised me that I could have some of the blood tests done on NHS.

Have a good day everyone & keep positive!
Sophie xx


----------



## GIAToo

Mincepie - wI would definitely have pretended I had a partner if I had a known donor, however there may be some legal issues to consider (the known donor would be registered as the father for example) so have a look on the legal threads - sorry i can't remember details, but hopefully someone with more knowledge will be along soon! 

SophieBlue - good news and good luck    Can't answer any of your questions I'm afraid.

GIa Tooxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

mincepie - sadly single women are not eligible for treatment on the NHS

as GIAToo says, no reason why you can't present your known donor as your partner in theory but in practise you need to tread very carefully from a legal perspective in the sense that if you undergo tx as partners I assume he would then be considered legally the father of the child and could then expect parental rights and involvement (which you may not want?)

best of luck, hope you find a way to make it work
Suitcase
x


----------



## morrigan

Mincepie you don't say ( or I missed it) if you have medical reason for needing ivf - even if you went with known donor they would want to try things kind going on clinic for 6 months etc.. Also they have strict guidelines in each area as to your age, how long you've been trying etc also although nice guidelines very few pct's are offering the full 3 cycles and when the do the waiting list is often forever, so I'm not convinced taking a 'partner ' with you would be an easy solution. Some areas aren't funding anyone at mo die toncut backs.

It seems unfair especially since they will treat you if your gay as that can count as discrimination but being
single doesn't. To be honest it was cost that made me go abroad but I had great service.


----------



## Minnie35

I've got a question for you ladies - it's been worrying me ever since I went for my appointment the other week. In Feb 2010 my AMH came out as 27.4, which was great news at the time. I had it done just the other week, beofre my IVF-planning appointment, and it was 13.30. That means it's more than halved in the past 14 months. I do appreciate that it's still a fairly OK, workable AMH, it's just that I'm not sure whether I should be alarmed at the enormous drop! If the trend continues it'll be zero next year.

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced anything like this? I really hope I don't seem to be moaning insensitively about a seemingly fine AMH - it's the _drop_ more than anything else that has frightened me.

Mincepie - if I had a known donor and I was fine with the legal implications I would see no reason not to present him as my partner in order to be eligible for tx. As the other ladies have said, I do think it's absolutely vital that you go through the legal implications thoroughly though.

Minnie x


----------



## morrigan

Minnie - bet that was a shock but I guess it fits with the experts saying fertility is an exponential curve downwards post 36. You can also have High Amh from polycystic ovaries not sure if that's relevant in your case but I was told Amh should be measured with u/s for Antral follie count.

It's your fsh thats important- my Amh was already low at 5.7 but it's taken another year for my fsh to start to go up. Guess it will push speed of the moves you take but I wouldn't panic - anyway you will be pregnant by next year so will have no need to recheck levels !!!


----------



## mincepie

Hello 

Thanks everyoen for your responses. i am re-assured that I am not an evil woman! But I will need to look into things a bit further as you suggest. 

To answer your uestion - being single in't my only reason for needing IVF. I have an amh of <1 too, so i may not even be able to do IVF anyway, I am still waiting for an ultra sound etc and a consultation at Create. 

Mincepie


----------



## Marra

hello

Mince Pie - there could be a slight possibility of asking for funding as a single woman if you make the argument you have fertility problems (ie a low AMH). I had some experience of this, with my PCT saying they may fund single or gay people if they had fertility issues, but they wouldn't fund me because apparently I was just in need of sperm (well they didn't quite put it like this but that was the general sense). My experience of asking for NHS funding though is that it was a long and exhausting process, and my situation was complicated by the fact my PCT had agreed funding for myself and my partner before he died, then they withdrew the funding when he died saying I was now single with no fertility problems (the fertility issues were his) - nice! I had a big battle with them, then after a year managed to get them to fund me for the 6 IUIs they'd agreed before my partner died.

Minnie - sorry I'm not sure about the AMH level drop - I haven't had that measured - but I believe that FSH can fluctuate every month so maybe that is the same with AMH...

Good luck with your treatment SophieBlue! I hope the puregon works out well for you and you get 3 lovely follies...

This week everything has been marching on with my treatment cycle - I have the embryo transfer booked in for Sunday so am worriedly keeping my fingers crossed that my 2 dear snowbabies survive the thaw... I had intralipids on Wednesday which were fine - done by my clinic without too much trouble; endometrial lining is fine apparently so all good to go....

Marra
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

this is the normal response for single people - no free ivf on nhs. I would not lie to get free treatment on nhs as it is fraud so if found out you could end up paying- in the nhs we do have lists of pts who don't pay when they should and are transferred to debt management companies. If you have a KD ( I do) why aren't you doing AI with him now, it takes a very special kd to go through clinic treatments, but I am very fortunate. How will you answer the questions about your relationship, how long you have been trying to get pregnant together, why hasn't it happened?, your Gp and his would have to refer and support your referral. 


mincepie said:


> Hello
> 
> Im not sure this is the right thread, but here goes.
> 
> I have been told by my Dr that I will get 3 goes at IVF funded on the NHs, but only if I am in a stable relationship. It doesn't seem fair to me. Does anyone else have any experience of this?
> 
> I am considering used a known donor and I am now considering telling them that he is my partner. Is this really immoral, have other people done it?
> 
> I wouldn't be considering it if money wasn't an issue, but Im afraid it is.
> 
> Mincepie


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some of the top clinics with the highest results in uk  eg ARGC do not even measure AMH or take it into their assessment as they don't feel it is a good indicator, and a single cycle of ivf gives more info to them. mine was 0.7 - yet their success rates are 60% and more, compared to the usual 20-30%, why?  I truly believe it's the close monitoring and personalised approach that make the difference so the clinics success rate like Argc, lister and crgh, CARE notts that get the best results with the most difficult women who have failed elsewhere before they turn to them!

All clinics should do an antral follicle count of your ovaries!


----------



## natclare

Hi everyone

Wow - first post on here! I am hoping you can all help. So, here is my story. I am 33 and have never had children, never tried, and have not had any appointment etc. I was in a relationship for 13 years and always thought we would have children but I finally decided to break up with him for a multitude of reasons a few years ago. I am in a new relationship with a man (aged 51), we live together, I totally adore him and vice versa but he has two grown up children, had a vasectomy 10 years ago and has now confided that he absolutely definitely does not ever want to have more children. This is more sad than I can write in just a few lines. So, I just don't know what I will do with my life and whether children will be part of it or not. But I know that I am getting older, I always envisaged having a family and I don't want to leave it too late. There really is no urge to leave my boyfriend at all - this is our only issue - and we are totally in love. So I am pretty certain that I should invest and try and freeze my eggs now pending a decision perhaps 4/5 years from now. I've talked to my GP for a grand total of 3 minutes and he advised I make an appointment wtih Lister but I haven't done that yet. I've been reading the posts but don't understand 99% of the acronymns so please bear with me.
Also I see that one of you is having a BBQ on 26th July - I live near Guildford and would love to come along if I'd be welcome.
Thanks,
Natalie x


----------



## s1974

Hi natclare

somewhere there is a page that tells you all the acronyms

I am single, 35 with a low amh (found out on a research study) I am not in a relationship, nor have I been for about 8 years. But i yearn to have a child, though not on my own, with someone I love and who feels the same way. 

I am going through the stimulation drugs at the moment, in order to have my eggs frozen, hopefully I will have egg collection next week. It is an emotionally hard process, and physically draining, but not impossible.

Does your partner feel that you should do this?


----------



## natclare

Hello SQ

How long does the process take? What's it like? How is it physically draining - painful, or because you are emotional? I'd love to hear the details as you are quite far down the path. Where is your clinic? And financially how much does this cost? Good luck with the egg collection - I hope it goes well for you.

My boyfriend does agree that I should not lose out on having children so in that sense is very supportive that I keep all my options open by egg freezing. However there is a huge difference of opinion between us on the subject of having children together and that is simply heart breaking. 

I just really am worried that I am getting older and I don't want to just have my options crossed just because I am dithering about what to do with my life! It could be that I have to split up with my boyfriend, then it could be years and years before I met anyone else. I just want to be prepared - I am quite a practical person. On the more life changing decisions, I could probably do with some counselling to talk it through with someone as I really have no-one I can confide in on these kinds of things but don't really have much of a clue where to go.

In the meantime I have my first appointment with Lister now booked for August.

Thanks for your reply!
N


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

natclare to freeze your eggs you undergo a cycle of IVF but don't have the egg collection.  I would consider it as it there is no guarantee with fresh or frozen eggs.  I had 16 eggs frozen from my egg donor (so proven, young) and they all died in the lab when it came to putting them at ET time.

Good Luck

Lx


----------



## s1974

natclare: I have found it emotionally very difficult because I am single - no-one at home each night to moan at or pamper me, especially at this time when I need to be eating well, going for walks and generally being chilled. I do find these forums really helpful though.

What I have had to do: 3 weeks of northisterone tablets (three times a day) to control the date of my period, to fit in with treatment times at clinic. These tablets were started on day 14 of my own period.  During the last ten days, I started to get hot sweats which would wake me up at 5am, not sleep after that, and bloating.

After these three weeks, had few days off tablets, waiting for period, then on day 2 of period - baseline scan, started one injection to stimulate follicles and so far had scans on that day, day 3, day 5, day 7 and tomorrow will be day 9. Another injection was introduced on day 6 for me, so that is two injections same time every night at moment.  They are not as bad as I thought, but then I am used to injections, though not usually into myself. In particular I thought I would get red reaction from one of the injections which most people say here (cetrotide), but this is not the case. AT the moment, I have achy ovaries all the time, but have not taken any painkillers for them, so not awful at all, quite bloated as well.

Once ready, I will have trigger shot and 36 hours later, egg collection.

There is average of 70% of eggs surviving thaw, 70% of those might fertlise, 70% of those might implant, so with my low odds of eggs, you can see that from say a couple of cycles I would hope to get 10 eggs in total, but only perhaps 3 might come to anything useful, and there is the chance of  ectopic etc.

So it is by no means an insurance policy, as there is absolutely no guarantee of anything at the end. 

This first cycle is costing £2000 for treatment, £1300 so far for drugs. My treatment is at CRM Coventry, only cos this is closest to me and I work close by. Consultants are OK, but the nurses are variable in attitude, though all seem competent.

I have realised who my real friends are through this process too. Maybe my emotions play tricks on me, but some people are really helpful, others whom I though were great friends, have barely asked about me at all. And that hurts.

Also, I am paying for acupuncture, Zita West vitamins, have had to drop some things at work, reduced caffeine to one cup tea a day, and changed my diet a little. Like most, I am drinking 2Lwater and 1L milk a day.

The whole process is difficult, but I feel it is something I might live to regret not doing... I am really looking forward to getting back to normal for few months before trying another cycle, as I am sure that will be needed to get to what I want - 10 eggs.

sq


----------



## Minnie35

Erm... I've been dithering for days about whether to post about this - I hope it's OK, but I seem to be completely freaking out coming up to stating my first (mild) IVF treatment, and I could really do with hearing what you ladies think about this.  I don't know what's going on but, apart from being terrified about injecting without even having anyone to supervise my first go (I know, wuss), I'm also suddenly freaking out again about the whole idea of ttc as a single woman!


I don't really know what I should make of this.  After my last IUI didn't work I was inconsolable, I took it really badly, felt so alone, felt utterly terrified at the thought of never having a child and felt that I wouldn't be able to cope with a future like that. I'm glad I gave it a break after that and was relieved to notice that my personality hadn't permanently left me, and started feeling myself again after a few weeks.  The worst feeling I have at any point is the feeling of going through this alone.


And now ridiculously here I am, about 5 days before my first gonal injection,  feeling doubtful about the whole thing, wondering whether I'm strong enough to do all this without someone by my side, wondering if this is me resisting the natural course of my life by doing something so forceful. I'm utterly exhausted emotionally. I'm forcing myself to go through the practical process of arranging for the drugs to be delivered, choosing a donor but I'm not even feeling convinced I can do it. A hugely expensive thing to be doing if I don't! It's not that I haven't thought it through - it took me three years to make the decision to go it alone in the first place! I don't get it - the last two IUIs there's been no doubt about whther I wanted to be pregnant - I DID!


I think the big problem is that when it doesn't work I'm not just being upset about it not working, I'm also feeling terrified of the whole thing  - being pregnant single, having a newbie single.... none of the process feels easy or natural.  



The reason I've decided to post in the end is to ask - is this normal It'd be so so so helpful to hear if any of you have had doubts along the journey - everyone seems so determined and positive about it. I guess I'm hoping to hear someone say they did feel this intense fear and uncertainty at times but went on to be a very glad mummy.  All the hard stuff feels so amplified by being single - I'm even wondering what happens if I freak at the last minute and don't have an embryo (if I have any) put back in - would they freeze them for an fet later?


I'm so sorry to whine on in such a long post - I'm losing it a bit here and am wondering whether anyone has shared any of these feelings and how it's worked out for you.


Minnie x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Minnie, 

  

100% normal though! I don't you'll find anyone here who hasn't had an attack of the last minute nerves - it's one thing making the decision and thinking about, quite another to actually get going. And I think there's a big difference between IUI (especially if unmedicated) and IVF. I remember IVF feeling like a massive step with all the injections and egg collection etc. Although once you've done it once, you wonder what all the fuss was about! Mind you I hope you only have to do it once, unless it's for a sibling of course   

It's not an easy path we've chosen that's for sure, but when I had those little panic attacks I would remind myself how much I wanted a family, and how sad and regretful I would be if I didn't do it

And now I have the twins it has all been worth it. Of course I still have moments of wondering what on earth I've done, especially after a sleepless night, but mostly I'm just so very grateful it all worked out in the end and I have my two gorgeous boys   

It sounds like you have given a great deal of thought to this, so you know it's something you want. It's hard to be positive all the time, especially when going through it alone, but it really is worth it in the end   

Best of luck with your upcoming IVF
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

PS meant to say that yes, am pretty sure if you really didn't want to go ahead with transfer they can usually freeze embryos (or indeed eggs if you decide straight after EC that you don't want to go ahead now - they do this for people with OHSS etc)


----------



## lulumead

Hi Minnie     


I agree with Suity, totally normal to think all the things you have articulated.  I had a total meltdown before my 1st IUI (and the one that finally worked) and was in floods of tears to my best friend about what I was doing.  Similarly the change from IUI to IVF is scary and the expectation of it working can be overwhelming as its so expensive and feels like a much bigger deal - I did mild IVF too.  


Injections are scary to start with but honestly after the 1st one you will feel fine.  Post on here before you do it for moral support and after if you need to.  You will be strong enough to do this, you have got this far which is much further than many others who might want to do the same thing but aren't quite brave enough.  Whenever I was waivering I just thought about not having a family or not at least trying and that was more scary than everything that was involved.  Just hold on to how much you wanted to be pregnant when doing IUI....its clear you want this and all the other doubts and concerns are entirely natural.  I think even if trying in a couple you'd feel lots of the same things, being single just intensifies it all I think, plus adds in a few more concerns!


Now that I am finally pregnant, I feel very grateful that I stuck with it.


Wishing you lots and lots of luck for a positive outcome.  Keep posting how you feel, sometimes its good to just get feelings out in the open and 99% of the time someone on here will totally identify with what you are feeling - which can be very reassuring.


  


lxx


----------



## morrigan

Totally normal Minnie in fact maybe it would be4 stranger if you didn't feel like that. ONce you are in the swing of it you will be fine- and feeling bad about not getting pregnant doesn't just go away - your strong and you will cope what ever the outcome- try and see first IVF as a diagnostic took its the first time theyve been able to have a really good look at your eggs and make sure egg meets sperm and see what happens.

If you need moral support for jabs-  pm me and Ill give you my number happy to be on the end of a phone- honestly the thought of the jabs is worse than the actual event- I am experienced at giving other people jabs and still had a wobble before my first- I think i counted 123 about 6 times and then gave my self a good talking to about sucking it upbut now its second nature.

for the record I am still freaking out about it all now so as long as you dont expect that to go away you will be fine!! It sounds like part of your fear is how you will cope with either outcome- you just will because you have to.  You wont freak out at ET you will be so grateful to get there.

your not alone either- we are all here and as for the forcing nature thing if you take that to its logical conclusion we'd never take antibiotics for infection.

will be thinking of you


----------



## sweet1

Hello Minnie,

As the others have said I think it is perfectly natural to feel wobbly about the whole thing. My experience has been the further along I am getting and the more obstacles I am overcoming the less important the 'single' thing seems. I've seen my baby on the scan several times now and fallen in love with it. I still haven't told everyone including my brother and gossipy work colleagues but feel like any negative reactions aren't as important to me now as they once were. 
As for doing the IVF, I felt nervous too as I'm sure everyone did and I too had minimal stimulation, in fact just upped the Clomid for the first go. Everyone's outcome is different but it turned out to be the right thing for me so I hope it's the same for you. I wish you all the very best and remember, something within you urged you so strongly to go down this often difficult path - so just keep focussed on the fact that it's what you really do want. xx


----------



## Minnie35

You ladies are absolutely amazing.  Thank you so much for your reassurance.


Drugs arrived today - picture this. 8am, the first morning of the school holidays, so I'm still lounging around.  Doorbell rings, I answer it in my dressing gown, hair in yeti mode, last night's make up all over my face, and the delivery guy says "oh hiya Miss!" Yep, an ex-pupil!  We had a chat during which I ascertained that he probably did know what he was delivering to me...   


Thanks so much and lots of love xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Minnie       those feelings are completely normal.  


You're also a teacher at the end of the summer term.  I tried to move a book box in my new classroom this morning and couldn't, so I sat on the floor and sobbed for 5 minutes    nuff said !  .  


I also had a massive wobble about self injecting, it just felt really wrong and a step too far.  I only had to do it for my second IUI and If I'd had any real idea how absolutely wonderful life with my daughter was going to be I would have happily injected morning noon and night for ever and ever.  In fact it scares me to bits how close I came to not going ahead.
Hoping and praying this works for you   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, big    from me too. As the others have already said, it's normal to have wobbles. It's a big step going from IUI to IVF. You are strong enough to have made it this far and after the first injection, you will probably wonder what all the fuss was about, as I did (and that's coming from someone who was needle phobic and passed out when I had my ears pierced   ). Good luck   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks again everyone.  Day 6 scan today and it looks like my ovaries are partying on down with the gonal f - 4 biggies there at the moment and some more medium ones too.


Upsy Daisy you were soooo right about the end of term    - I'm glad to say I'm ready to get on with it now!


Minnie xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Minnie - great news on the follies     I agree with everything the girls have said about having wobbles - like Morrigan I still have them and sure I will every now and then    Don't forget I'm only up the road from you if you ever wanna meet for a coca-cola   

Take care
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Minnie, that's great news   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bluprimrose

what great news minnie     .


wishing you loads of luck with the rest of your cycle.


bpxx


----------



## Marra

hi Minnie

That's great that you've got some nice follicles! I hope everything is going well with the injections too and that gradually you are feeling more confident about the treatment. IVF does seem like a much bigger thing than IUI but when you see the drugs beginning to do what they are meant to do then it can start to make it seem worth taking the horrible things!

Marra
x


----------



## kizzi79

Glad to hear things are going well for you Minnie - really hope this is the cycle for you   

Am afraid am feeling pretty low after a pretty shocking call from my clinic. Due to work issues i had to delay my treatment to early sept to get time off. Discussed this with one of the clinic nurses who explained that would be fine and i could use the pill to delay AF and was simply sent out a pack of pills. Took said pills and had contacted the clinic yesterday to inform that I'd had my period after stopping pill - all fine. Got a call today to discuss when to start my pill - explained that i had already been taking and had completed on thurs and bled on sunday. Nurse explained that this was not right - if on the pill i should have been given a schedual and started downregging whilst still on the pill and had a slot pre-booked for egg collection. Was then told there are no slots for egg collection during my annual leave anyway! I just don't know how to feel - am just devastated and feel so let down. No one ever told me any of this!! - i would have remembered, and no instructions on pill pack. Don't know what to do - not sure if work will let me change annual leave. The nurse offered some slots in october but am away for work so may have to delay even more   .
It just feels like I will never get pregnant   . 
Am sorry to bring the board down, but needed to talk...

Krissi x


----------



## morrigan

That's rubbish krissi  big hugs - can't they do short protocol with you - can you pop into clinic to see someone as it seems like you get a different answer. I hope you can get it sorted !


----------



## Minnie35

Oh Krissi you poor thing       !


What a shock. After you've timed it all with your annual leave. I think when it's miscommunication from the clinic it's even harder to deal with - I had a similarish experience in January and you feel so stressed, disbelieving and helpless that this massive thing has happened just because someone at the clinic happened to neglect to give you the right instructions - and this on top of the horrid disappointment of the treatment not going ahead, specially since you had planned this for a long time and no doubt mentally built up to it.


I know that nothing can take away that feeling, but, when you're feeling a bit stronger would it help at all to ring your clinic (which one is it?) and say that you need an appointment where you can sit down with the nurse and a calendar and have a proper plan... they owe you that surely after this major confusion...? You could go with all your questions written down, and maybe bring someone along as I've done this occasionally when I've had a previously unhelpful consultant and it seems to have made them more careful and considerate. 


Also does anyone at work know that you're going through fertility treatment?  Just wondering whether you might be able to change your annual leave if you explained what's happened.  I know that's coming from someone who hasn't told work yet but I've decided that if this one doesn't work I'm going to have to take a chance and tell them in order to see if I can have time off.


Oh I so hope you can change your leave.  It's so unfair that this has happened - keep going, it will happen for you. That feeling of having to delay is a really upsetting one, it's so hard to deal with - but you will get there!


Keep posting on here - and lots of             ,


Minnie xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww Krissi, I'm sorry that you have been messed around by your clinic due to lack of communication   . I hope that you get to speak to them to put a plan in place and can change your annual leave   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Thank you so much Morrigan, Minnie and Lou Ann   .

Have had another rough day - lots of tears between trying to see my own patients - but after lots of calls, offering of slots in Nov/Dec, thoughts of sending me to their sister clinic, etc... they are going to try and slip me in during my annual leave after all. Will be on a slightly altered drug regime if they get the ok from the dr's. Feel absolutely exhausted and emotionally rung out. Just hope it all gets OKed and I get confirmation of dates tomorrow.

Thank you for your support ladies - I know you are the only people who truly understand what its like   

Love to all, Krissi x


----------



## sweet1

oh Krissi that's great, I hope it all works out now, everything crossed for you xx


----------



## morrigan

Great news krissi- I think every cycle has it crisis point I hope this was it and it will all go smoothly from now on - as if this game isn't hard enough already.


----------



## lulumead

Hi Krissi     How unnecessarily stressful they have made it. Hope today has brought good news for dates and all is back on track.
xx


----------



## natclare

Hi all - Just been re-reading the posts I've missed. Congratulations Minnie, this sounds so positive so far. I was rolling around on the floor thinking about your ex-pupil delivering that all important package! I'm just building up to my first appointment at Lister on 24th Aug. A lot of the girls at the Guildford picnic said they would recommend freezing embryos over eggs as there is much more chance of a baby this way. Obviously this would mean using a donor and the decisions/cost associated with this. Does anyone happen to know if it is possible to do both? Finally, finally I have seen on the London Womens Clinic website that if you are on the egg sharing scheme you can get a free round of IVF (which you could use to freeze your eggs, maybe even embryos). Does anyone know if Lister do this also? I've been directed to Lister from my GP but also many of you at the picnic had great things to say about it and there were some varied stories about the LWC. I am more than happy to donate my eggs if they are any good a) to help people and b) for cost reasons (paying for everything myself is definitely going to clear me out). I am 33, really very healthy etc as far as I know so seem to be a decent enough candidate for egg donation. I guess the initial fertility tests will show up any potential problems. Would really appreciate anyone's views / advice on the whole thing.
N x


----------



## Minnie35

Natclare, thanks for the congrats and from what I've gathered, most clinics do egg sharing.  I'm at Create now and they suggested it to me if I have to do another cycle.  So if I were you I'd go with LWC if you feel for some additional reason that they're the best clinic for you, but don't go just based on the egg sharing. I'm sure a quick phone call to Lister will tell you if they do it. Also, if a clinic is good at communicating with its patients (and this detail has made an unimaginable difference in stress levels for me - I'd definitely recommend going for a place that takes time to talk to you), I'm sure they wouldn't mind putting you through to a member of staff with whom you could discuss the possibility of freezing some eggs and some embryos, even if at the moment you're just at the stage of choosing a clinic.


Krissi, that's great news.  I really hope you get the go-ahead.  This process is definitely a pretty spectacular deliverer(?) of "emotionally wrung out"ness, and I hope you are now able to take a bit of time to regroup, gather your resources and start feeling a bit more like yourself again.  


As for me, had 9 eggs retrieved this morning!  So relieved - I was absolutely convinced that it was too long after the HcG injection and I'd have already ovulated and lost the eggs.


I think I'll sign off now - I thought the sedation had worn off but, going by the amount of time it's just taken me to compose this post in a way that might actually be coherent, I think I'll have to reassess -  think my brain may have a way to go yet!  Apologies if this post makes no sense!


Love Minnie x


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Minnie - lets hope their getting jiggy in that dish!!   

Krissi xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, I hope that everything works out for you now   

Minnie, great news on your EC, hope there's a lot of action in the dish tonight   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Minnie - so exciting that you are going for IVF.  Sounds like its going well.  Have everything crossed for you      

Krissi, sorry that the clinic were so rubbish, but glad that they seem to be trying to fit you in.  So they should do!!!    

I did egg sharing with Care and cannot recommend them highly enough.  They really put you first which is different from the previous clinic I shared at x x


----------



## natclare

Hi all - FABULOUS NEWS Minnie I really hope it continues to go well for you. 9 eggs sounds good although I am no expert!
I did a quick search of the Lister website and they say they do do egg sharing and all medical expenses will be covered by the hospital. I think I just have to wait for the appointment and ask all my questions then. Also had a look at the European sperm bank website - man oh man it just looks so easy, nice that they have photos and information about the donors. Actually really looking forward to moving forward and super interested to know what my fertility tests will show. I'm a bit rubbish about monitoring my period. Though now off the pill for a couple of months, I don't really keep track but am sure to have one before the appointment. Anything else you think I need to do before the appointment?
N x


----------



## Bambiboo

Natclare - I imported sperm from ESB - it was easy!!!  Im so glad I imported (to reduce waiting time for treatment in UK) as Ive got so much information about the donor that I can give to baby when she is older.  Its weird making your choice - feels like a dating website!  The staff are very helpful and talk you through the process.  Good luck x


----------



## Fraggles

Natclare

I laughed when I saw your post as I too am so rubbish at keeping track of things like when AF is due, when last AF was here and length of menstrual cycle. I should learn I know but every GP or consultant I have seen on this journey is amazed that I don't know but there is so many other things I fill my brain with. Good luck with everything.

Am delighted for you Minnie and fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Mifi

Krissi hope things manage to get sorted for you       

Minnie sounds very promising well done!


----------



## Minnie35

Natclare that sounds really promising about Lister. I also had no idea about my periods - but I just started putting a funny little shape in my work diary on day 1 - that way I didn't have to think about it but when I looked back I could see what the pattern was!


All I'd say about the consultation is write down all the questions you want to ask before you go in, and write down everything the consultant says.  I forgot half of what mine said the first time, so when I went for my "why hasn't it worked after 3 goes" consultation my friend came with me and scribbled down practically everything he said, which was a great help!


Thanks everyone for the lovely posts - I'm fine except really really bloated to the point where I can't walk normally - it hurts! Earlier in the day it was only painful when I walked, but now it hurts even sitting down. I'm hoping this is normal and not a sign of OHSS - she said I was not at much of a risk from this. Can any of my meds be causing it? I'm on cyclogest, clexane and prednisolone...


Minnie x


----------



## Bambiboo

Minnie - be careful.  I was in severe pain the first time and the clinic took little notice made me feel like I was making a fuss.  Looking back Im sure I had OHSS.  You shouldn't be in that much pain I would suggest.  Ring the clinic tomorrow hun.  Best to get it checked out.  They may scan you.  

Good luck xxx


----------



## ambergem

Minnie- drink loads of fluids. That will help keep OHSS away and as Bambiboo said call the clinic for advice. I had quite a lot of pain the first time (when I didn't have OHSS) too but it went after a day. They also say to eat lots of protein and drink isotonic sports drinks. Good luck with your embies     and hope you feel better soon   xx


----------



## morrigan

Great number of eggies minnie- Hope you havn't got OHSS and the bloating is better today.

Natclare- I had to resort to technology- I used fertilityfriend.com to chart cycles (completely different website to this one) and even had an app on my phone for it!

/links


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks folks, much less painful today - hooray! x


----------



## kizzi79

Well my schedual and private prescription came through the post yesterday so looks like we are back on!!!

Quite interested to see Clexane for one day just after embryo transfer on my schedual (but none on prescription and no talk of being given it before   ) - so will be on the phone to find out if its a mistake or something new being added. Don't mind taking anything extra if it helps the treatment...

Hope them little embies are growing nice and strong Minnie   

Love Krissi  x


----------



## morrigan

yeah Krissi great news- clexane wouldnt be a bad cover all for you but odd they've never mentioned it!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, glad that you have your plan and things look to moving in the right direction   .

Minnie, hope you are even less painful today   . When is ET? Or have I missed that bit?   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Krissi, so glad you're back on track   .  Did you sort out the clexane situation? When does it all start for you?


I've got ET tomorrow - they decided to wait till day 5 because I'm having just one put back.  Yesterday I had three grade 1 and three grade 2.  I don't get a phonecall today so it's fingers crossed for their state tomorrow.


Painwise it eased off on Saturday but then yesterday it was rubbish again, and I'm a bit worried about the full bladder thing because at the moment even a slightly full bladder hurts really quite a lot!  I suppose I'll just have to tell them all this when I go in for ET and hope they say  it's OK and I can go ahead.


What an interesting process this all is!


Minnie x


----------



## morrigan

Minnie maybe you should ring them if pains back? - I had ET with empty bladder so it must be possible ! Sounds like you have sone fantastic embies !


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Glad to hear everything is going well Minnie -    everything goes well with ET and you are feeling more comfy asap.

Spoke with the clinic today - the Clexane was put on the schedual incorrectly   , have now paid the bill and gone to Asda to order my drugs so hopefully that means things will go smoothly now   .


----------



## Diesy

Hello   I haven't been here before  so this is quite exciting 

Krissi - read your posts - very complicated!  I'd be confused too.  Good news that you're back on track!

Minnie - sounds good to me!  

Natclare - good luck with the egg share quandary and finding a clinic you like   

I'm ramping up for my premier IVF which should be in just under three weeks time.  Had a few thoughts about going standard or mini, think standard, get frosties maybe.  Any thoughts?  Want lots to transfer in the hope that they won't all head towards the flippin lump of muscle in my uterine wall - no more flippin spinach for me...or Body Pump!!!  Flip, I hope my eggs aren't as slow on the uptake as me    

So, if you'd asked me this time last week I would never have thought I'd at this point now.  Who knows how it will work out but lots of deep breathing in the meantime.

Woop Woop for getting to post on the IVF thread!  Yay!  Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy      for 3 weeks time xxxxx


----------



## Diesy

Thank you Mini!  You doing ok honeybun?  

I'm ready for anything...actually I'm crapping it    I only have enough funds for one trip, unless I sell the flat...agghh!  

xxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy 

Where are you going for treatment or have I missed it?

x


----------



## sweet1

Go Diesy! All sounds very exciting! I have everything crossed x


----------



## Diesy

Fraggles - I'm going to Reprofit.  Swimmers are there already. xx

Sweet SA - Ta very much, kinda giggly about it   xx


----------



## Minnie35

Good on you Diesy   All the best with starting on the IVF road.


Krissi I hope it's all going smoothly and to plan now.


I had one day 5 blast transferred yesterday - wasn't uncomfortable any more by then. The doctor who did the transfer was engaging me in conversation to take my mind off the process, and asked about my job.  When I told her I was a teacher, she said "oh I'm a governor of two schools - they have a lot of problems, too many single parents"!!!! Hee hee the things people say.  


So it's fingers and toes crossed now for me.


Minnie signing off for a few days now - off for a relaxing hol, won't have t'internet which is probably a blessing as I won't be able to look up every twinge I feel in the meantime - back in a week!


All the best to everyone,
Minnie x


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Minnie!

Lol the single parent comment!  At such a crucial moment too!  

Have a great holiday, perfect, show that little eggie a good time and it will be desperate to stick around with you.  (Note to self for three weeks time also.)

Diesy  xx


----------



## Fraggles

Diesy sending you lots of good luck.

Minnie will be thinking of you and hoping this is the one.


MMM my mum told a neighbour I am expecting to which neighbour replied I do hope she isn't expecting the tax payer to keep her! Working where I do I am the least of her worries.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Charming!!!        Fraggles - do these people not engage brain?
We're all here for you xxx


Minnie - bless him! Again ... brain, engage, foot and mouth disease!!


Diesy  - it'll all be soo worth it in the end...


big hello to all 
Mini xxx


----------



## natclare

Hi - Hope everyone is well, Minnie especially as I can put a face to a name! Early days for me I suppose.... Absolutely no idea when my period is a coming - guess it will be soon and I'll have to make a note as it might be important! Been on the pill for years but back in the day (aged 17) used to have a regular-as-clockwork 35 day cycle so wonder if it is the same now? Does anyone think this means my eggs are used up slower (just an idea)?! Anyway luckily my new GP is going to give me the Hep B, C and HIV tests it seems from their letter like Lister may need. Appointment on Tuesday, the first Lister one will be 24th August. Just burning with anticipation to know what's what and what my options are...  N xxxx


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi everyone
I haven’t written for a while...............work has been busy and I have started 2nd DIUI cycle .
I try not to think about it too much...........but it’s hard .  I try to keep busy so the time goes faster...but to make things worst everywhere I go I seem to be seeing and meeting pregnant women and I keep asking myself this question: why it is not me? Is something wrong with me? Has anyone have had similar feelings/ experience?
I say to myself keep positive and keep going, 2nd scan Monday afternoon, time to check how all is progressing. 
Hope everyone is well.

Sophie xx


----------



## Diesy

Sophie Blue - good luck with your IUI         Grow follies grow!

NatClare - good luck with your tests and getting dates sorted.  You will be amazed at how quickly you get the hang of it all!!!

Mini - thanks  and hugs as usual...have an amazing holiday! 

AFM   My IVF is cancelled.  Got a specialist opinion, 3rd time flippin lucky, and there is no way I will get pg before surgery.  So, adiós for now amigos!  Wish me luck with my broken uterus  

I will keep my eyes peeled for all your progress on WW2 and hope to make it there myself some day soon.  Fingers crossed for December.

Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Diesy - don't go honey ..... post on here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=101.0

And come and see us on the Czech board too ..     

Mini xx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Mini   

Yes, I need to look forward, so will be checking on the Czech board.  I didn't mean that btw, it just came out.  It's a bit like the time when I was working in an all male team and I told two work colleagues - this is what needs done, you two can toss for it.    I think the embarrassed face should be a smiley  

Diesy xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha ha  .. the visions!!         


I say things like that all the time!! 
M xx


----------



## Diesy

It's quite embarrassing working in a male dominated industry    I think I had to take a break (ran off and hid) after that one!  

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diesy, so sorry that you have had to cancel your IVF   . I hope that you can get sorted asap and jump back on the tx wagon very soon   . On a lighter note, you have just made me     with your comment to your 2 work colleagues!

Fraggles, some people really don't think before they open their mouth   .

NatClare, glad that your GP has agreed to do your screening tests for you   . Good luck with your appt at the Lister, you'll have a plan in place and will be starting your tx before you know it   .

Sophieblue, good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Minnie, hope you are having a nice relaxing break and your little embie has settled in now   

Mini, how are you hun? Hope you're packed and have your passport ready   . Have a lovely holiday   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all

Just thought I would jump on this thread and say hi.  
I have been reading everyones messages and you are all such a lovely supportive group, so nice to know we are in the same boat and there is someone to have a chat to so I am sure I will be a regular on here.

I have had 2 iui's and 3rd one around the 23rd Aug however am working out what will be next for me if no3 go doesnt work.  
I know in my heart IVF is the next step but the cost of it scares the life out of me, does anyone know if you went abroad how long you would have to be there for in total and also costs of IVF at Reprofit?

Thx all,
JAH


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi jah

fingers crossed you'll be 3rd time lucky with IUI and won't have to think about IVF   
but if you do, then Reprofit's price list is here: http://www.reprofit.cz/upload/1310633040.pdf
from memory I think you need to be there ca 8-10 days for IVF, especially the first time

best of luck,
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi Jah   


I think your the same Jah who drove through a hurricane to transport me and a wailing daughter to Bicester a couple of years ago. Lovely to hear from you again, so sorry that the DIUI weren't successful, everything crossed that the next go is third time lucky     .  I'm sure it's much much cheaper to have IVF abroad, once you get your head round all the other logistics involved.  There are lots of ladies on here with an absolute wealth of expertise to draw upon.
Take care   
Upsyxxx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi Suity and Upsy, thanks for your messages, hope you are both well. Big congrats on your boys, such lovely news after waiting so long. 
Upsy - yes it my mini that we had an adventure in with your little one, bet she has grown so much since then. 
Think working out dates and weighing up costs over here vs abroad is my next thing to work out but am hoping it might be 3rd time lucky. Fingers crossed. Am on menopur for 3 days this time too. 

Will keep you posted,
Take care
JAH


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All

Diesy, Lou-Ann thanks for your kind worlds.
Monday went well my two leading  follies are 10 and 11mm so I'm doing pretty well, I am trying not to think too much about it and luckily work keeps me busy 

Jah- good luck with IUI, keep positive 3rd time lucky. 
Sophie xx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Lou-Ann    Deep down I think I knew it wasn't a goer...but I had started to pack my bag.  Hope I'm doing the right thing.  How are things with you?  Hope you are having a nice summer and getting some R&R.

Yay JAH, third time lucky!!!  It's definitely got a ring to it 

Sophie - grow little follies grow   You're doing smashing      

Diesy  xx


----------



## Minnie35

Hello JAH, and good luck on the third IUI, may it be the special one for you      .

SophieBlueI hope you're doing well and the follies are going for it - you must be due for your IUI in the next couple of days...? Got my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Hiya Natclare, good luck with the appointments next week - write down every question you can think of and also everything the consultant says to you. I hope you get what you need from the appointments - keep us posted on how it goes.

Clinic rang today with bloods and confirmed my BFP, which is fab. They also want me to continue taking clexane (even though it was just a precaution, I've got no known problems) and they want me to go in for a _two week_ scan - that's like NOW. I've never heard of such a thing, and my HcG result is fine - a hundred and something. Anyone got any ideas about either of these things? I don't want to take unnecessary drugs in case they harm things, and I'm wondering what on earth is going on with the scan - I'm starting to wonder if it's just money, of which I ain't got tons!

Minnie x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Minnie - congratulations on the BFP 
there should be no need for a scan until you are ca 6.5-7 weeks pregnant - then you will be able to see heartbeat 
as far as I am aware anything before that is not really worth the money...unless they have a specific reason for suggesting it?
I would query why they think it's necessary and unless they have a compelling reason (eg for people at risk of ectopic pg they may want a really early scan to make sure it's all in the right place - am sure this wouldn't apply in your case though...) then wait until closer to 7 wks

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jah, hi and good luck with your IUI   

Sophie, how are you doing?

Minnie, glad that your bloods confirmed your bfp   . I've never heard of such an early scan, are you sure they didn't say to go for a scan in two weeks   . I think that there have been a few ladies on here that have continued taking clexane, I'm sure they'll be along soon to confirm this.

 Diesy, I'm sure you are doing the right thing if the specialist has told you that it is unlikely that you will get pg without the surgery and knowing this deep down doesn't make it any easier   . I hope that you are okay and can get yourself sorted soon   . I'm doing okay thanks   . Not so much R&R as I have bought a bike and started cycling to work to try and get a little fitter before the next go (although don't know when that is yet   ). 

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Minnie35 said:


> Hello JAH, and good luck on the third IUI, may it be the special one for you      .
> 
> SophieBlueI hope you're doing well and the follies are going for it - you must be due for your IUI in the next couple of days...? Got my fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Hiya Natclare, good luck with the appointments next week - write down every question you can think of and also everything the consultant says to you. I hope you get what you need from the appointments - keep us posted on how it goes.
> 
> Clinic rang today with bloods and confirmed my BFP, which is fab. They also want me to continue taking clexane (even though it was just a precaution, I've got no known problems) and they want me to go in for a _two week_ scan - that's like NOW. I've never heard of such a thing, and my HcG result is fine - a hundred and something. Anyone got any ideas about either of these things? I don't want to take unnecessary drugs in case they harm things, and I'm wondering what on earth is going on with the scan - I'm starting to wonder if it's just money, of which I ain't got tons!
> Minnie x


Hi Minnie I had my first scan at 5 weeks you won't see a HB usually at that stage, but you should see a yolk sac and pole and know is a singleton or twins etc, like suity says most first scans are 6-7 weeks when you should see a HB. CLinics that scan early would usually do bloods every 48 hrs and then turn to scanning weekly when they reached 10000. So do question it

With clexane some clinics keep you on until 30 weeks or more.
L


----------



## lulumead

HI Minnie


Aren't you with Create?  That was my clinic, I only ever had scans at 7 weeks after a positive test...are you sure they didn't mean book a scan for 2 weeks from now??


xx


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi  All
Minnie- congratulations  , keep positive. Sorry I can't give you much of advice.
Jah- how are you doing?
Natclare- good luck   with your appointment at Lister, I am at Lister as well and they are really helpful, just ask as many questions as you need. I also had a meeting with a lady from lab to gain an understanding how things work there and it really helps understanding  the whole process and gives you a piece of mind. If I can help you with any questions re Lister just let me know.

Yes I am hoping for DIUI over the weekend, I have scan tomorrow afternoon so fingers crossed, I just don't want to get too excited..............just in case but all in all I seem to feel calmer than during my 1st DIUI, I guess I know the protocol by now.
Thank you all for your messages and kind worlds here I'm not sure how I would cope without this forum.
Sophie xx


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks everyone for your advice - I'll quiz them about this scan tomorrow then.


Sophie good luck for tomorrow afternoon and the IUI   .


Minnie x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Minnie

Congratulations - did they explain things to you?

xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Fraggles,


Thanks! 


Yes, I got confused because they called it the two week scan.  But they meant 2 weeks from my positive result.  They reckon that's 5 weeks pregnant (which it isn't according to my maths, but I'm happy to keep quiet as it'll be much more convenient for me to go in then rather than the following week, when I'll be back at work!   )


Minnie x


----------



## natclare

Minnie - WOW excited for you! Will be watching the progress now... Really, really pleased. 
I had my blood taken at my GP whose going to test Hep B, C and HIV which is really good. Lister appointment on Wednesday now... Hope I'll get my 101 questions answered. How long have I got to faff around and try and figure out what I want? What's my fertility like at 33? Can I egg share? Freeze eggs or embryos (as many of you recommended)? Or what... Just pleased to be being pro-active about this all. Keep thinking of all you ladies I met at the picnic and hope you are all well. x


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all, thanks for the messages. Hope everyone is well.

Sophie did you have your iui today, i'll be about 5 days behind you if all goes to plan on Tuesday. 

JAH x


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi Ladies
Hope everyone is well.
Today was a really good day    my scan shown 18.5mm leading follies so DIUI tomorrow     and I'll be officially on 2 wk wait!

Jah: let me know how you're doing? Fingers crossed for your DIUI next week.

Minnie- great news, keep us posted!

Sophie x


----------



## Minnie35

Oh my gawd Sophie that's so exciting      !  I've got everything crossed for you. 


Sending you lots of   .


Jah - keep us posted, it's all sounding good.


Natclare, good luck on Wednesday.  It's a good feeling to be getting on with it.


Love Minnie xxx


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All
Thanks for your support and Minnie thanks for crossing everything for me I hope it wasn’t too painful 

What a day! What a saga!

I had my DIUI today but there was a problem with the sample so they had to sort this first which meant I had to wait for 1.5 hr. While I was waiting all those thoughts came what if it is cancelled? What if they can’t sort it out in time? How much time do I have left?.............
When the sample was sorted the nurse had problems in placing the sample, I think I was too stressed so it eventually worked by 3rd attempt.
I’m not sure what to think about the whole experience today, I’m glad it’s over as it was very very stressful  but a part of me is thinking is it going to work? Was the sample good quality? Did the lab rush? Ect.
Sorry for a long post but I just need to share this with someone.
I’ve spoken with my mum on the phone, she’s with me in this journey and supports me but of course she hasn’t experienced anything like this.
I’d be interested to hear if any of you have had similar experience while using donor frozen sperm.
So officially I’m on 2 wks wait now  , just need to be patient!
How is everyone else doing?
Sophiexx


----------



## morrigan

first of all congratulations on being PUPO- I am sure as long as the sample got in there in the end it will have as much chance of working as a non stressful transfer. Not had that experience myself you could try posting on the singles iui board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.0 see if any one else has-but I think it is reassuring that they have high standards with reference the sample to work on it if theres a problem- it sounds like they defrosted another vial prob after rejecting quality of first one so I am sure it was fine as you waited about the time it takes to prepare a sample.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Is anyone planning on importing sperm from Xytex to Reprofit in Czech republic, just found out there are even fewer vials of ds left of my donor than before and they will now only sell to those currently with children so my putting it off plan is no longer viable if I want a sibling.
If anyone is would they like to split the $700 shipping costs?
x


----------



## sweet1

good luck Fraggles. Sorry but I have decided not to import any more (if all goes ok with this one  ). I do have 1 vial left there and whether or not I'll end up using it in the future remains to be seen..... 
I say go for it though, have you posted on the Czech board?


----------



## Minnie35

SophieBlue that sounds like a bit of a stressful experience - I think IUIs are stressful as you don't really know at any time what's happening, whether the timing's right etc so I can imagine with this added in, you were pretty stressed. 


I can't think of any reason why the treatment could be less effective because of the delay and difficulty placing the sample.  I have a friend who had a right nightmare having her IUI - after half an hour or something of trying, the nurse had to call the doctor in to do it, and my friend was in a right state of anxiety by then.  Anyway, she's now got two beautiful happy healthy daughters, one of which was conceived through that very IUI! She told me that story when I had an IUI which the nurse couldn't place for ages (mainly because silly me had recently gone for a wee!  ).


Also, the worry about the sample being good quality: well the clinic did tell you, and delay things, when there was a problem with the sample, which I think is reassuring - it makes me think they also would've been honest with you if there had still been any problem - they obviously needed everything to be tip top before proceeding.



I really think the whole process just does make you anxious - you sound as though you'd already become anxious as a result of the delay   , and I reckon when we're feeling like that and all out of control, our brains just transfer the worry to the next thing once the first worry is over (or is that just me and my weird brain??).  


Absolutely all the best of luck for the 2ww - congratulations on being PUPO   


Minnie x


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi Minnie
Thanks for this info, it makes me feel a bit better   well you never know exactly when it the right/ perfect time for IUI...........but as it worked for others I should have fair chances as well (I hope) 
How are you doing?

Jah- any news about your DIUI?

Natclare- how did your appointment go?
Sophiexx


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all. 

Sophie so sorry to hear about your stressful iui. Am keeping 
Everything crossed for you. Is it week tomorrow you test?

I had diui yesterday for the 3rd time. I have all of my iui's over there, mainly due to the cost 
Is so much cheaper than over here. If this one doesn't work though will probably have ivf here to reduce stress and I am lucky the clinic is 5 mins from me. 
So, 2 follicles, 21 mm each and lining 8.Something! 
They seem to do things differently over there and have always done the iui after I get a smiley face on the opk with no trigger shot. The Dr seemed pleased with everything but I do worry about the timing. Does anyone know how long donor sperm lasts for, is it 12, 24 or 36 hours as I am sure I keep hearing and reading differently. 

Take care all
JAH xx


----------



## Jammy J

Sorry just re read that post and meant to say i have had all iui's in Copenhagen. 
Lap top has crashed so trying to do this on phone and it's not great!!
X


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi Jah
Great news about your IUI fingers crossed for you.   

It’s interesting what you’ve written about the procedure at your clinic. 
When I had my 1st DIUI I did ovulation test and it came positive but I still got a trigger shot and DIUI happened about 20 hrs later, this time the test was negative but as follicle was the right size I got the trigger and DIUI happened also  about 20 hrs later.
In the instructions/notes from the clinic is says that once LH surge is first detected ovulation normally occurs 24-36 hrs later. But how can we know exactly when it’s starting happening?
If no LH surge than the trigger shot to mature the eggs, insemination is performed 36-48 hrs after injection.
Again I’m not sure how the timing works and if the timing can be ever perfectly assessed or is it a pot of luck. Sometimes it makes me think you need to be at the right place in the right time.
Any thoughts ? Does anyone know the answer?
Sophiexx


----------



## natclare

Hi all - Hope you are all well. My first appointment at Lister was on Wednesday. Very exciting and illuminating and now I have a big bill to pay.. yay. I'd had my hep B, C and HIV tests done at my GP previously, all clear. The GP also did my FSH but it was not done on the right day (it's supposed to be on day 1-5 of your cycle). Anyway the result was 2, and it's supposed to be below 10 so apprently this is good. At Lister the first thing I had was an ultrasound of my reproductive system -  here is where I go into excitement mode - it was just amazing, can hardly imagine what it must be like to see a baby in there too!! Anyway I got to see my dark blobs/follicles and I seemed to have 10 on one side and 8 on the other. I was told that everything looks quite fine. I then had a one hour consultation with the doctor. I was quite nervous but it seemed to go ok. He gave me all the statistics of getting pregnant via IVF at various ages, which is pretty scary...I'm 33 and now feel like there's a ticking timebomb inside me. Interesting to learn that frozen eggs are nowhere near as good as fresh eggs but that frozen sperm versus fresh sperm is the same... The one big thing I had thought I could do was to freeze embryos (using donor sperm) but I am not allowed to do this unless I definitely want to use them. This does make sense now I think about it. The doctor said freezing eggs was an insurance policy but not a very good one since they only have a 10% chance of fertilising versus 50% with IVF/my own eggs/donor sperm. Then there was the cost which I always knew was expensive but, woah, seems so expensive (about £7000 with all the drugs etc) and he said to get enough eggs I would need THREE lots of IVF. I can egg share though until the age of 35 which will be Feb 2013 meaning free IVF and the only thing I would pay for would be sperm. That's good as it does give me some idea of a deadline to make a decision one way or another. The other option is egg sharing and freezing the eggs I don't share but if he is saying three rounds of IVF self funded (£21k?) versus more but free, then from a cost perspective the latter sounds a lot more attractive. The final thing that happened was that I had a AMH blood test and I now know the result is 12 but don't know what this actually means. So now I have booked to have FSH done again at the GP in September on my day 1-5 and back to Lister early October to decide The Plan. Any thoughts, info etc etc would be gratefully received. xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

For any newbies out there we are having a singles meet up in London and would be lovely to meet old and new faces there.

Here are the details

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263810.0

F x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi natclare - fab results - tbh I'd probably try iui first with a follicle count & AMH result like yours   
All the best M xx


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Natclare.  Wow, what an exciting consultation!  Sounds like you've got good results - my last AMH was 13 point something and he said that was absolutely fine, and that people with much lower AMHs than that still don't need to worry.  


Several people I know have done egg sharing and they really recommend it as a way to keep those mind-boggling costs right down.  


I know you're still at the thinking phase at the moment, and I hope the consultation made things clearer for you.  I agree with Mini - if you do decide to go ahead, have you thought about trying IUIs>


Minnie x


----------



## natclare

Hi all - Well since the last post the doctor phoned me last night on his way home to explain the AMH level of 12 and said that it is perfectly normal between 10 and 20. I was also pretty gobsmacked to be being called by a doctor so quickly! I just explained about the next FSH test in September and he said that all sounded right. I guess now I should have pitched the question "So how long have I got until I really need to start worrying?" but didn't ask it.

Re IUI (what's the difference between DIUI and IUI btw?) - it sounded very expensive at Lister so the comparison between egg sharing (which would be free IVF and a higher %age chance of it working) and any kind of IUI would make IVF more cost effective. I guess the difference then would be if I got too old to be considered for egg sharing, then this would make more sense to try first. A lot of people have mentioned Denmark as a cheaper option for IUI - what's the clinic name?

Would love to meet up again on 1st October but I've got a wedding this day which will probably rule me out...


----------



## agate

DIUI is normally donor IUI whereas straight IUI normally means IUI where the sperm comes from a male partner. 

Stork clinic in denmark is the most famous one but there are a few clinics in denmark


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all. 
I have been to Denmark 3 times now and have been using the Copenhagen fertility centre. 
Each iui Approx 280 gbp and that includes sperm if you do not to import. 
I believe the difference between stork and the Cfc is stork is midwife run which means they can not prescribe any drugs. I guess this is ok if you are opting for a natural iui rather than medicated which I have been doing. 

Great results Natclare, please do keep us posted on what you decide. 

Sophie - how are doing? Hope all ok

JAH x


----------



## morrigan

Natclare I doubt your doctor would if answered that question as no way of telling when fertility drops off so they recommend checking every 6 months 12 months however those are good results for now.

In Denmark I believe ( unless rules changed in last yr or so) it's illegal for doctors to use open donors so you can only get anonymous at dr led clinic but the midwife clinics can use open donors. I've used stork I'm Denmark and Reprofit in Czech for iui's if you have any questions,

I havnt got round to posting on board yet but the fertility show is coming to London again in November which def worth checking out.


----------



## SophieBlue

Morning All

Natclare-great results I would start with diui before moving to ivf.

I am ok, feeling rather low as Im getting period cramps and should be testing tomorrow   

Well Im not expecting a success

Jah
How are you? How 2ww is going for you?
Take care
Sophie xx


----------



## Minnie35

Got everything crossed for you Sophie and Jah xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jammy J

HI

Minnie - thanks for your wishes, only a few days to go now until test day. Will keep you posted.

Sophie - hope you are ok and am sending you loads of        for tomorrow.  Have been thinking of you lots, am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

My 2WW seems to have passed quicker this time, am not sure why, have just been trying to keep myself super busy to pass the time.  I am also looking after friends little girl all weekend so that will be nice and will pass a couple of more days.

JAHx


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi All

Well for me 2nd attempt wasn’t lucky    ..................and surprisingly I took it better than 1st time.
The most strange thing is that I’m supposed to have had my period on Thursday but still nothing although my body gives me all the signs I normally have just before my period.
The good thing   (if there is such a thing) is that I’ve got plan of action: 3rd DIUI attempt this year and if not successful I might take IVF route. I’m also looking forward to get back to my workouts as I was worried to do anything as I might do a damage so body pump, combat and body attack will be back in the full swing to get my endorphin.
How is everyone else doing?
BTW when I had my blood tests done my AMH was on the low site 6.7 but I had very good follicles count 24 in total so the doctor told me that those results are contradicting but follicles count is more important so I shouldn’t worry.
Has anyone had similar results? My FSH 7.7. What are others thoughts/ experiences?
IS low AMH the cause of my unsuccessful DIUI results
Is there any way to improve AMH?
Jah- how are you doing? Thanks for all your posts it makes a huge difference to know that you’re not alone
Minnie- how are you?
Take care
Sophiexxx


----------



## caramac

SophieBlue - sorry to hear about your BFN. I just wanted to say that I have a low AMH at 6.6 but I got pregnant on my third IUI attempt so fingers crossed you get third time lucky! My clinic had suggested that if the third attempt didn't work then I should think about switching to IVF.


----------



## Jammy J

Sophie  - sorry to hear your news but glad you already have a plan for next iui. Make the most of those gym sessions and keep positive. Sending you big hugs   , take care x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sophie, sorry that it was a bfn for you    . Good that you have got a plan in place for your next go,    that you hit 3rd time lucky   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Oh flip Sophie I'm really sorry it's a negative one. 

I was told by my consultant, who seems to usually talk straight and talk sense, that the follicle count from the scan is a more reliable indicator than AMH - they've _seen_ those follies in there after all  . Good that you've got your plan in place. Enjoy the gym and keep positive and, if you can't keep positive, remember that you WILL feel positive again     .

Minnie xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

Sophie - so sorry to see your news - this journey is so hard   

Thinking of you JAH - really hope you are doing ok - not long now - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you     

Natclare - fab results!! - wishing you all the best in whatever treatment path you decide to take    

As for me. Am on a long protocol ivf cycle - all being well should be going for egg collection on Friday. At scan last Friday they said lining is looking good and 15 visible follicles (though 6 of those very small - please grow little ones   ). Am a little worried about egg collection as was very painful and traumatic last time (i had thought that i wld have little awareness and not remember as i had pain relief and sedation).

Really really want this cycle to work - not sure i can survive another failed attempt   - am trying to be positive but doubts keep pushing in

Love to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, sending you loads of luck for EC this week, hope that your dream is amongst those follicles and that this cycle works for you   

Jah, good luck for testing  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi Ladies
Thanks sooooooooooooooooooo much for all your kind worlds  .

Having action plan in place really helps, I did a good 7 miles walk with a friend today and it really helped to clear my head.

Caramac- thanks for this info I keep thinking that if other woman with the similar results to mine were successful and managed to get pregnant than I should be successful one day as well. Being patient and optimistic is another matter but I'm working on it as life doesn't give us much choice.

Jah- how are you? When is BIG day of testing for you? I'm thinking of you and will have everything crossed for you. 3rd time must be lucky!!!!!!!!!    

Krissi- good luck with EC, I keep everything crossed for you   

Minnie- How are you doing?

Sophie xx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi - ive got everything crossed for you.

Sophie blue that great attitude will get you to your dream.

God luck to everyone else


----------



## natclare

SophieBlue - really sorry to hear of the BFN but keep positive. xxx

I have an important question for you all: What is your experience of IVF in terms of number of appointments, disruption to your life, pain, injections etc. I'm err-ing towards wanting to get started with IVF in order to freeze some eggs for my "not-a-very-good-insurance-policy" (but it's surely better than no insurance policy, right?!) and egg share the rest. I've my next appointment in early October at Lister so any info greatly received. I really want the gory details! I spoke to one lady at the picnic who said it really wasn't bad at all, the doctor at Lister said side effects were not experienced by the majority... so just canvassing for your experiences really 

Also if anyone needs a babysitter and lives near Cobham/Oxshott/Leatherhead please let me know. It seems a good idea to get some practice to see if this is really for me...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

natclare - will reply to your ** message too but meantime my thoughts on IVF (from what I can remember, was quite some time ago that I did OE IVF!)
you need a kick off appt and baseline scan on day 2 of your cycle. then you start the injections and will do one injection per day for maybe 10ish days (everyone is different - depends how your body reacts to the meds)
I did puregon and it was super easy to inject - comes in a little pen (like diabetics use) and the needle is tiny, you barely feel it going in
you will need to go to the clinic for scans from about day 7 of your cycle - usually every 2-3 days - again depends on how you are responding to the meds
I seem to recall the protocol I was on also involved orgalutron injections (which come in a pre filled syringe so easy to inject - stings a bit but nothing major!) - from about day 8 or 9 - to ensure you don't ovulate early
I had no tangible side effects from the meds at all

it was quite disrupting in the sense that the appts change depending on how you react to the meds, so you can't plan exactly in advance. you know roughly when things will happen, but it can all change based on one scan. I do recall one cycle having to pull out of a work trip to Amsterdam (had to make up a migraine) when egg collection was brought forward 2 days as I'd responded rather well to the meds that time
so it helps to have either a flexible job or to take annual leave so you don't have to worry about juggling appts and explaining where you are going all the time (again, depends how far away you are from clinic - my work was 4hr round trip from clinic so I couldn't just pop out at lunchtime for a scan!)

in general I found it fine from a meds/pain point of view, challenging logistically - but that's due to the nature of my work and the distance between work/home and clinic...

hope this helps
Suitcase
x


----------



## agate

natclare said:


> SophieBlue - really sorry to hear of the BFN but keep positive. xxx
> 
> I have an important question for you all: What is your experience of IVF in terms of number of appointments, disruption to your life, pain, injections etc. I'm err-ing towards wanting to get started with IVF in order to freeze some eggs for my "not-a-very-good-insurance-policy" (but it's surely better than no insurance policy, right?!) and egg share the rest. I've my next appointment in early October at Lister so any info greatly received. I really want the gory details! I spoke to one lady at the picnic who said it really wasn't bad at all, the doctor at Lister said side effects were not experienced by the majority... so just canvassing for your experiences really
> 
> Also if anyone needs a babysitter and lives near Cobham/Oxshott/Leatherhead please let me know. It seems a good idea to get some practice to see if this is really for me...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


natclare: like suity says - the overall amount of time and disruption never seemed that bad... but because you can't predict in advance how your follicles will grow it means that you start off with a window of expecting your treatment to fall within a couple of weeks of... and then the window gradually narrows as you go through your Tx - but you'll be unlikely to start your first cycle knowing what day egg collection will fall (and you'll want the whole day off work for egg collection). I'd question the plan of doing OE egg freezing and egg share on the same cycle though... if you want to bank you really need to have as many 'good looking' eggs for the freezer - ideally you'd want to do more than one cycle and 'stash' as, depending on your age, response etc you may need lots of eggs just to find a couple of good embryos in the batch. If you are going to start off by giving half the eggs away you're already halving your 'shash'?

I've had 4 cycles and never found the side effects bad. the number of appointments is probably 2 to get set up and then, when you start your cycle, you probably would start having scans on about day 7 of stimms and then would plan for scans every other day until maybe day 9 to 15... then trigger day, drug free day then egg collection day.


----------



## blueytoo

natclare, if you are eggsharing at the Lister (I had five cycles there) things are quite different to what agate and suitcase have described. The Lister puts everyone on a long protocol as opposed to short initially unless contra indicated.

First of all they will prescribe you the BCP and you will need to take this as directed to line up your cycle with your recipient. On the day you stop taking the BCP you then start taking a nasal spray to down regulate. You then go for a downreg scan usually about 7 days after you start the nasal spray. If your scan is clear then you are deemed to have down regulated properly and then they get you to start your injections the same day whilst continuing with a reduced dose of the nasal spray. After seven days of injections you go in for a scan and blood test and then usually scans and blood tests every few days until it is time for your egg collection. 

So the usual number of appointments is one initial consultation to see if you will be accepted on the egg share scheme with some tests done then, one appointment for a down reg scan, approx 3-6 scans to check on follicle growth then back to the hospital for egg collection. I always had the same number of scans which was 4 altogether, then egg collection and embryo transfer so would go to the Lister 6 times in one cycle of tx. You should be aware that they are a very busy clinic as they are one of the top 3 clinics in the country with amazing success rates and see thousands of patients a year. Sometimes you will have very long waits for scans, sometimes you will be in and out in ten minutes. 

I was living in Gloucestershire when I first started going to the Lister so faced a 6-7 hour round trip for every appointment. I always stayed in London the night before egg collection as you have to arrive around 7-7.30am for that as the doctors perform egg collections before they start seeing patients that day. The Lister will give you estimated dates for egg collection at the start of your cycle, with the proviso that both you and the recipient respond well. My worse cycle was one where the recipient didn't down regulate and wasn't ready so I had to carry for with the nasal spray for an extra 2 weeks which really made me quite ill. I could have pulled out at that point but chose not to.

Side effects vary, the nasal spray made me feel very ill, it tastes disgusting! It is very common to suffer headaches whilst taking it as well which I did too. I never really realised the full extent of just how rough the IVF drugs make you feel until I had a natural FET there. The Lister doesn't prescribe any drugs at all except progesterone for FET, the difference was amazing.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Natclare - suity has described it well, but it depends on your clinic and how individualised their protocols are. My first clinic it was 2-3 blood tests and scan every few days from day 6/7. My second was at least daily bloods (or more) and scans - ask your clinic their usual protocol.
Good luck


----------



## Jammy J

Hi all, lots of interesting info here ladies so keep it coming. Its great to get the low down on how IVF works and how much time off work will be needed. Think this will be my next big decision to make.

Im due to test in the morning, am really not holding out much hope though as I am sure can feel AF on its way    I might not even bother testing and just wait until Wednesday when period normally arrives like clockwork.
Will leep you all posted, thanks for the messages, it's really comforting to know we are all going through the same difficult times.

x


----------



## indekiwi

Jah, I remember you from the Bicester meet - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.       

A-Mx


----------



## upsydaisy

Best of luck Jah       .  Really hope you have some good news to celebrate    
I never tested at all on test day, just waited for AF.  
Upsyxxx


----------



## SophieBlue

Jah- good luck for tomorrow, I'm sending you positive waives      

Take care
Sophiexxx


----------



## Little D

Hi ladies 

Can I join you please?  I’m new to the singles board and was wondering if I could pick your brains as I’m a bit stuck about what to do next with my treatment.  

So far I’ve had two failed OE IVF cycles.  After my second BFN in July I decided to have a couple of months off to try and be “normal” again.  However, I turned 42 last week  and am now ready to get going again.

Like a lot of us, I’m finding affording treatment an issue and am wondering if it’s worth going abroad.  But this raises a few questions:

1.    I still have 2 lots of donor sperm in storage at my clinic, which I would like to continue using as I paid extra to get a full profile of the donor.  But how easy and would be the cost to get it transferred to an overseas clinic?  
2.    My current clinic (the Lister) is known for treating older women and poor responders (unfortunately I’m both).  Will it be a false economy to move to another clinic who may be cheaper clinic but have less success with someone like me, which may mean more cycles with my few remaining and ageing eggs?  But on the other hand I would be able to afford more cycles.
3.    With the expense of treatment I haven’t been able to have a holiday this year and could really do with one.  So I’m thinking, would being treated abroad be a sort of holiday also? 

The only overseas clinics I’m really aware of are Reprofit and Serum.  I’ve lots of good things about both but don’t think there’d be much of a cost saving with Serum.  Does anyone know if Reprofit will treat you with your own eggs if you’re over 40?
    
My consultant thinks it’s worth trying again with my own eggs but has suggested I get tested for level 1 immunes.  I’ve had most of these done through my GP but need to get the NK cells assay done privately.  Does anyone have any suggestions on the cheapest place to get this done?

Wherever I have my next cycle I’d like to give it my best shot as so I plan to get tested for hidden C but I’m also considering having an aqua scan.  I’ve read that they have shown up issues in some women that may have been the reason why their previous cycles haven’t worked.  Again, any suggestions on where to get this done?  Also, are there any other test/investigations I should consider?  

Sorry for all the questions, but any help, comments and advice would be much appreciated!  

Little D x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Little D       This journey is such a hard one ..


Just a few answers - I've transferred sperm abroad and it cost a small fortune ... All depends whether the clinic you use is in line with HFEA and all its regulations as to whether you can transport it or not.  I imported mine from ESB and ended up shipping it back to them then onto my clinic abroad.  Was very expensive.
With regards to Reprofit - they, by law, can not treat single women. 


Serum is supposed to be fab - I too am 42 and a v low responder hence am now going down the DE route.


   


Mini xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

hi littleD

yes, reprofit will treat you with OE regardless of age but it would be wise to have a consult (email or phone doesn't have to be face to face) with one of their consultants to review your previous results and to discuss protocol and likely success etc
as you rightly say, Lister specialise in older women/low responders, reprofit do not, so you may not have much to gain by moving clinics (other than lower cost at reprofit but then moving the sperm would be difficult and expensive so may cancel out any savings?)

NK assay horribly expensive wherever you go as they have to send the blood to Chicago for analysis. I used Dr Gorgy at the FGA on Wimpole St - would imagine he's as cheap as anywhere but immunes are sadly very expensive
I do think worth it though - if you discover an immune issue it will affect both OE and DE if you decide that is the path you need to take at some point - so very worthwhile knowing whether any immune issues first to maximise chances of success 

can't help with aqua scan as never had that done, think hysteroscopy also supposed to be good for boosting chances - Serum def do that. Worth talking to Penny at Serum as well to see what she suggests - from the posts here on FF she seems to have v good success rates

very best of luck with it all, the BFNs are very hard    but hang on in there   
Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi LittleD

Sorry to hear about your 2 failed cycles.    

I've been to Lister, Serum and Reprofit so can answer a few questions to a degree.

I looked into transferring 1 or 2 (sorry can't remember   ) vials of sperm from Lister to Reprofit and the cost came out at c£1000.    (jut checked my diary and it was 3 lots!)

I also had an acquascan at Serum which was 200e and they found that I had some "remnants" of my miscarriage and a large cycst on my ovary.  I had the cyst aspirated at a cost of another 200e and then came home to have a hysteroscopy to clear the adhesions/remants from the m/c.  I had the Hidden C test (200e) which was negative, but if it had been positive, Peny at Serum would have wanted me to have the hysteroscopy in Greece as they apparently are very good at getting rid of scarring from Hidden C.  That would have cost me c2000e in Greece.  

NB: All the figures I am quoting are from 2010 so they MAY have changed.

I also had my NK cells tested at the Lister for £556, which came out as slightly raised so I took prednisilone for each of my next 3 cycles.

Ultimately, I was only producing one or two eggs each cycle and for me, although I got pregnant on my second IVF, it ended in miscarriage and I really didn't want to go through that again.  I also wanted to be pregnant asap and was running out of money so moved onto donor embryos.  However I have struggled with the whole donor egg issue.   

Whilst Reprofit are not known for dealing with older women, there are quite a few women in their 40s who have got pregnant with their OE and from my meeting with Stepan, he doesn't think 42 is old! (Although I was about to use donor embryos when I met him I have to say).  

It's a very difficult decision when trying to decide what to do next and personally I got conflicting advice from Lister and Serum which didn't help.  

take care and if I can answer anymore questions let me know.
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Jammy J

Just a quick update from me, unfortunately iui no 3 was a bfn     .
Time to decide what to do next., IVF here or abroad?? xx


----------



## SophieBlue

Jah

I'm so sorry to hear this   
I know exactly how you're feeling.

Keep positive and be strong, I'm sending you lots of      
Sophie xxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Really sorry Jah     
take care
Upsyxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jah I am so sorry hun


----------



## kizzi79

So sorry to see your news Jah    - good luck in deciding what to do next   .

Sorry to hear you've had such a hard time little D - such difficult decisions to make   .

AFM had egg collection this morning - much better than last time (though i was still awake and aware throughout) and am only a little uncomfortable now. Got 7 eggs so will be waiting for an update on how many fertilise tomorrow morning.

Love to all, Krissi  xx


----------



## Teela

Sorry to hear your news Jah   

Great news krissi, I hope they all get jiggy in the dish overnight and hope all goes well for transfer    

Good luck with you decision little D, I have done OEIVE in the uk and at Reprofit, I moved abroad due to cost initially but have 
to say I was very impressed with the quality of treatment and care in czech 

Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Jah, so sorry it was a bfn for you     

Krissi, glad that EC went well, fingers crossed for good news this morning    

LittleD, sorry to hear about your failed cycles   . I don't know about tx abroad or shipping sperm between clinics, so can't help with those, sorry. Re tests, have you had your thyroid levels checked? (think they may be part of the level 1 immunes   ). I'm on thryoxine and have that checked annually, so those levels were in the right bracket. However, I had never had my anti-thyroid antibodies checked until just before starting my last cycle and they came back 3 times higher than they should have been. So following EC on my last tx cycle I was put on prednisolone and got my first bfp, unfortunately it ended in early mc, but I believe that the pred made all the difference. I'm not saying that this is the answer for everyone, but it may be something that affects implantation. Good luck deciding on your next steps   .

Hello to anyone I've missed   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kizzi79

Am happy to report that 7 out eggs fertilised      - the clinic advised they will call again monday to let me know how many have survived and when they want to arrange transfer for...

Thanks for your support, Krissi xxx


----------



## morrigan

Great news krissi - looking good x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, that's great news   . Got everything crossed that all of your embies are still going strong on Monday    

Lou-Ann x


----------



## natclare

Hello everyone   
Thanks for the words and info on the IVF cycles. My God, it's so complicated I need to sit down, print all of this out and have a good think. The main reason I'm erring towards egg sharing is that I cannot otherwise afford even one cycle without going into some debt. Also I'm pretty confident now that I'm fairly normal for my age (33). I did start to think I could try one cycle this way and save up my £7000, perhaps doing a whole cycle and "banking" all the eggs later on. 

xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Just a quick update - spoke with the clinic this morning - 7 out of 7 embies still growing so going for a blastocyst transfer on wednesday afternoon   . Thanks  you for your support and messages, Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Krissi that's fab news!     


So glad this has worked out, after all the uncertainty in the summer.


All the best for Wednesday. keep us posted.




Jah I'm so sorry. It gets harder every time.   
I hope planning the next step starts to make things feel a bit better soon.


Natclare good luck choosing the next step.  I also found IVF fine pain/symptomswise, but would have found the logistics of the appointments difficult had I not been on hols.


Minnie x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, great news on your embies   . Good luck for ET tomorrow   

Natclare, good luck deciding on your next steps   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Krissi that is fantastic news


----------



## SophieBlue

Krissi- great news, I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow. I'm sending you   

Jah- how are you? How is the planning going? Be strong, hope you’re feeling better  

Minnie- how are you? 

As for me I’m trying to make my work compatible with my cycles , oh if someone has ever told me that wanting to have a babe end up with so much planning almost like a military operation............still can’t say at work why I need to leave for various appointments.
And keep fit  makes me definetelly feel better  
Take care everyone
Sophie xx


----------



## s1974

Sorry for crashing in here. Been lurking for a while.

Have started a new relationship and was wondering if anyone had experience of telling their new man about this stuff. Want to wait til i trust him some more but don't want to lead him on thinking that I am going to be able to get pregnant easily ( low AMH, poor response to stimming for first cycle of egg freezing) 

Really confused about what to do.


----------



## Betty-Boo

sq - congrats on the new man    ... 


As for the how to tell - last year when I was seeing someone I just sort of spat it out ... must admit, it was after a night out and we'd both had a bit to drink ... Dutch courage on my behalf.  He was lovely about it - even cried! But we are no longer together, he knows of my txing and has always wished me well .... Doesn't help your situation but think what I getting at is that I don't think there's a right or wrong way ... Just be honest honey.  
   


Mini xxx


----------



## Marra

hi everyone

I haven't posted here for a bit but wanted to write a quick update as I'll soon be back on the rollercoaster - going to Reprofit in November for DEIVF. It seems like a big move and i'm still trying to get used to it, but after 3 miscarriages and lots of attempts I think it's prob the best thing to do... I feel a bit uneasy about not getting ID release on donors abroad however; I still need to do a bit of thinking about what I might say to the child I might have (which is so difficult when you don't feel even close to having a child yet!). Does anyone have any thoughts on how they might do this? 

Krissi - that's great that your embyos seem to be doing so well!

SophieBlue - hope you are managing to plan your treatment alongside work - I find that so hard too.

Minnie - read on the other thread that things are looking good - hurrah!

Lou-Ann - how are you? I hope you've been managing to do nice things and gradually feel a little better.

hello to everyone else 

Marra
x


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Marra!  Glad to hear you're ready to try again - the decision about DEs must be such a difficult one. I'm completely clueless about the ID release thing but I'm just wondering whether you could buy sperm from, say, Xytex in the US, where they have ID release donors available, and get it sent to Reprofit so that your child would be able to track the donor if he/she wanted to... sorry, I don't actually _know _anything, just wondering if it could work....

Sq, twice during the three years that I've been planning/ undergoing tx, I've had potential relationships start. Both times I told them early on, as I felt funny not telling them. Both times they were fine with it, and in fact both of them just wanted to know that, should the relationship last and my tx worked, I'd want to have the second one with them. (unfortunately neither of them did last!)

I'd say be honest  . For me it came down to whether I'd be willing to not have tx if they had a problem with it, and the answer ended up being "no" when I thought about it.

Minnie x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies   

Marra, thanks for asking after me, I am doing okay thanks and getting ready to cycle again. Glad to hear that you are also getting ready to cycle again, here's hoping that we both get the best xmas present ever   .

Krissi, how are you doing? Hope you aren't going too mad on the 2ww   

I had an appt at the clinic last week to sign up for another cycle. So with AF arriving today, I have phoned them again and I am to start down regging on 12th Oct, and if all goes to plan EC should be around the 7th Nov.

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

hi Minnie, thanks for the advice - something to think about... 

Lou-Ann that's great you are getting ready to cycle again. If everything goes to plan for me then I'll have ET around 13th November so we'll almost be cycle buddies   

Marra
x


----------



## Chowy

Great news Lou Ann

Hoping this one is THE ONE!         

      from Chowy and you little mate PUP xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, thank you. If all goes to plan here then I expect ET to be on the 12th, so yes we will be cycle buddies   

Chowy, thanks hun. Give that little Pup of yours a big squeeze from me   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Marra and Lou-Ann, glad to hear things are all building up for the next cycle.  Hoping and hoping that this time it's your turn    .


Krissi, how are you doing? 


Minnie x


----------



## Matilda7

Hi everyone,

I have my initial consultation for egg sharing on Thursday - I've already asked over in the egg sharing thread, but does anyone have any advice for questions I should be asking?  I'm trying to get myself a little list together so I don't just sit there saying nothing and then come out later and suddenly have loads of questions!


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Matilda

My first ivf was an egg share cycle.

I would ask about any additional costs (e.g. pre-treatment tests, drugs, if embryos taken to blastocyst, etc), what happens if only a small number of eggs are collected (at my clinic you could only share if over 8 eggs collected, if under that you could either donate to the recipent and get a second cycle free OR you had to pay the full cost of the ivf), umm... can't think of anything else... - except maybe the waiting times - at my clinic they had a waiting list of people waiting for eggs so very keen for me to start asap (though with all the additional tests and having to sync cycles with the recipient using the pill i still had to wait 3 months)

Good luck, Krissi x


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks Krissi, do you mind me asking which clinic you egg shared with? x


----------



## kizzi79

Hi Matilda

I did egg share at Bourn Hall Colchester.

The egg share treatment was completely free (including all drugs, ICSI and scans if got pregnant) - just had to pay for keeping embryos to blastocyst stage if used - so a good deal i thought.

Where are you hoping to go?

Krissi xx


----------



## Matilda7

I'm going to LWC Darlington, and they have a pretty good deal for egg sharing too.  Will be asking about hidden extras though!  Have been feeling a bit anxious about it the past couple of days but now I can't wait to start the whole process.


----------



## kizzi79

Really hope all goes well at your consultation Matilda   - let us know how you get on
How are you both Marra and Lou Ann?

Krissi xx


----------



## Marra

hello

Krissi - I'm really sorry your cycle was a BFN   

Thanks for asking - I am ok and just carrying on planning the trip to Reprofit (Czech republic); booked flights the other day, and am now starting to feel a bit excited about it I think. I don't go till November however so still a while to wait...

Marra
x


----------



## Matilda7

My consultation went really well today.  Had a vaginal ultrasound to look at my uterus and ovaries and the doctor said everything looked good and that I had active, healthy ovaries.  I had the AMH test and should get the results in about two weeks, and then will have the rest of the tests and counselling (for egg sharing) after that.  I asked about having to time the FSH test to coincide with my next period and the doctor said we don't need to do that - not sure whether she meant I don't need the test or it doesn't need to be on a specific day.  I thought everyone would have the FSH test, does anyone know any different?  Anyway, the doctor was very positive and said she'd be very surprised after looking at the scan result if there's an issue with the AMH results.  She thinks I'd be matched with a recipient very quickly and could start treatment as soon as possible after that.

I found my ultrasound really interesting - I've always told people that I can feel when I ovulate and most of them just laugh at me and think I'm making it up.  On Tuesday I felt some "action" from my left ovary, and when the sonographer was looking at it she said you could see the remnants of recent ovulation there - there was kind of a white shadow/patch.  Very interesting.


----------



## Diesy

Hi Matilda - Great news by the sounds of it.  Re fsh, I only had an AMH done, I think most go by this result.  The bonus of an fsh is the GP can do it for free.  I also responded to drugs the exact way my AMH result implied.  Exciting!  Good luck!

Marra - Great news on your upcoming 'holiday' in November!  Also very exciting!  

Lou-Ann - I'm sorry, I'm just going to have to use that 'exciting' word AGAIN for yooooooo!   my dear for your upcoming adventure in IVF.  Hope this is The One for you!

Actually, hope this is The One for everybody heading towards their next 'go'!!!

SQ - Dating, it's a nightmare!  Having put of tx three times for useless boys   (and once for a useless lump so I think we can call that FOUR useless lumps!) I'd just be up front about it.  Easy for me to say!  Minnie, I have to say I was a little bit inspired by you after hearing your dating story  

 Little jellybean hugs to y'all - Diesy   xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Matilda, all sounding good for you. You'll be on the tx rollercoaster before you know it. Good luck!   

Krissi, I am okay, thanks for asking   . Meds are being delivered on Saturday and I start D/R next Weds   .

Minnie, thanks for your good luck wishes   .

Diesy, thanks for your good luck wishes too   , but I'll leave you to do 'excited' cos I'm not feeling that at all this time round   . How are you doing? Have you recovered from your op yet?   

Good luck to anyone I've missed who is about to start tx   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

No problemo Lou-Ann, I can do excited for quite a while on your behalf   I can also cross everything, even my legs at appropriate times!  I'm not quite there yet but feeling a whole lot better.  Another few months of living vicariously through others before I can do anything remotely 'exciting'.  I can imagine how you are feeling as you get ready to go again.  I will be sending you these wee guys       at appropriate moments.

Deep breaths and remember there may be a poem coming your way soon - Diesy   xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diesy, thanks hun    . I'm glad that you are on the mend, it won't be long before you are on the rollercoaster yourself   . Looking forward to reading your next poetry masterpiece   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Hey Lou-Ann, poetry masterpiece, no pressure lol.  I thought everyone elses were so much better than mine but am taking full credit for inspiring such genius creative outputs  

Right, IVF experts, I've actually got a proper question!  What day of the cycle is egg collection done?  Does it change to fit the scan results? 

Fang Q,
Diesy xx


----------



## agate

Diesy said:


> Right, IVF experts, I've actually got a proper question! What day of the cycle is egg collection done? Does it change to fit the scan results?


most clinics don't pre-set your egg collection. they wait until your lead follicle on scans is about 18-20mm, then you take your trigger shot that night. the next day is a 'drug free' day, then you have your egg collection the following morning - but when they schedule you in, they will have to take into account what days their operating theatre is available etc - but most ladies stim for about 8-15 days before triggering with the average being about 12 days


----------



## Diesy

Thanks Agate - Last time with a little clomid for IUI my lead follie was 21+ on day 9 haha.  So, I'll work my dates around day 12.  I'm planning a few months ahead, so all provisional right now.

Hope the sun is shining where you are


----------



## morrigan

Diesy- I was always early on Clomid and I had to stim for extra days on my IVF cycle so you can't always tell- Just to confuse you some clinics count ivf cycle dates from first day of stimming which is normally day 2 or 3 ish of cycle !


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diesy, I think it was definitely you that inspired others to try a bit of poetry   . Re EC, it depends on how you respond to the stims. I have always been ready to trigger after 10 days of stimming   . Good luck with your planning   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Interesting Morrigan, doncha just love the way you don't respond the same way to different procedures.  It's a conspiracy 

Lou-Ann, I think I'll be really early too.  

Mmm...not easy to work out dates.  Maybe mother nature will get overexcited and make my dates easier haha.  Mind you, last thing on my mind, still kinda feel quite rubbish  

Cheers m'dears, have a nice weekend!
Diesy xx


----------



## natclare

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in a while and hope all is well with this colder weather coming brrrr... Just thought I'd update with my grand plan. I was at Lister yesterday first for counselling, then for doctor's appointment. I spent most of the hour with the counsellor wiping tears from my eyes talking about the situation with my bf, how much I love him and vice versa but he doesn't want more children, hence the egg freezing / my thinking in general. Very sad, but she gave me some confidence to start talking to him about my plans - up to now, I've just been doing all this on my own but clearly I'm going to have to tell him soon as I can't see how I can keep all the appointments etc secret, it's just not going to happen. I just don't want that conversation to turn into a "we've got to break up right now" conversation because last time we talked about it six months ago or so it was very painful. Anyway, the technicalities of egg sharing and freezing are clearer now. I can do 3 cycles, sharing half means (if statistics are anything to go by) I'll get to freeze 15 in total probably over next year. The doctor said I need 30 eggs to make it a viable option since there's only a 10% chance of each egg surviving and really they don't have any good stats as the whole technology is so new. I'd need to pay myself then for 4th cycle as that's the maximum I'm allowed to egg share so at least I'll have time to save up! As I've always said I struggle to see the negatives of egg donation. The only thing now will be to see how just one cycle goes as it's almost like a test run (it will be January)... The other good news is , if I found a new partner/bf changed his stance/decided to go it alone I should have no problems with AMH etc all good. I worry about getting older all the time but perhaps the best quote from yesterday was "your ovaries don't know it's your birthday"! Good point


----------



## SophieBlue

Hi Natcare
Glad to hear you have received some clarification re technicalities and hopefully this should help you making  your own decision.
From experience I know it’s hard to make this big step and decide I’m going to do it alone.........it took me a while but the deciding factor for me was weather I can live without ever becoming a mother or without the right man. A dream of being a mum overtook everything and to be hones I wish I have started earlier as getting pregnant not always happens immediately and as quickly as one would wish.
Great news about you health.
Interesting that you have mentioned new partner or if your partner changes his mind.............maybe you are more ready to do this whole journey alone than you think you are.
Good luck with whichever path you take.
Sophie


----------



## kizzi79

Good luck with everything Natclare - let us know how everything goes   .

Good luck with your planning Diesy - I know I struggled trying to calculate approx when ivf and associated days off would be needed (as work incist they need at least 6 weeks notice of any annual leave   ).

How are you feeling Lou-Ann? Not long till down reg now   .

As for me have my follow up appointment tomorrow. Am really nervous. I almost want them to have found a problem so they can fix it - don't think I could bear being told for a 10th time its just bad luck! Want to push for immune testing if only to discount - but unsure what the response will be as last time the consultant said he didn't believe in testing for this unless at least 2 miscarriages (but have been reading the is your body baby friendly book which seems to suggest recurrent treatment failure may also be caused by this) - different consultant this time so maybe some different insights. 

Feel this may be my last shot as can't really afford continuing endlessly - but finding facing "giving up" on treatment really hard - so    they're able to do something spectacular this time to give me my much wanted baby   

Love to all on this mad rollercoaster, Krissi xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya Natclare,


Sounds like a really constructive day at the Lister.  Fab that your AMH etc are good.


Good luck with the inevitable conversation, I really hope it goes well for you      


Diesy - sending you lots of     and     to just keep feeling better and better.  I was ready to do the trigger shot on day 10 and had egg collection on day 12, earlier than expected as with others...


Hello to everyone else! Minnie x


----------



## Minnie35

Hi Krissi - you posted at the same time as me!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow - I hope it goes well, I know it'd be nice to have something concrete to work on and fix so that you can have the baby you yearn for so much.  


Best of luck for tomorrow - keep us posted!
Minnie x


----------



## morrigan

Good luck Krissi- I hope you get a way forward and some ideas. thinking of you- I would say however I would be suprised if your clinic entertained the immune testing as I think they are one of the clinics that dont buy into it in any depth. Nothing to stop you looking at immunes somewhere else and still cycling with them though ( well other than money aspect of course!)


----------



## indekiwi

Krissi, sorry for the quick butt in but looking at your signature I didn't see what sort of progesterone support you've used till now.  I've always bled way before EDD until conceiving Alvina, when I used gestone along with cyclogest for the first time.  I'd used cyclogest alone before then and though I know it holds AF at bay for many people, it certainly wasn't my experience.  Gestone simply uses a different delivery mechanism which perhaps bodies like mine absorb much more readily.  I think Suity had the same experience as me?  Anyway, perhaps you've already been there and tried that but thought it was worth throwing in the ring for consideration.  Big hugs hun, hope you are just around the corner from meeting the baby of your dreams.  

A-Mx


----------



## Marra

hi Krissi - good luck for your appointment tomorrow - I hope they are able to give you some helpful answers.

Marra
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

krissi - yes, I had same problem as A-M with progesterone, always bled early on cyclogest, always got to OTD with gestone. Got some BFNs with gestone too but at least I knew it wasn't because my progesterone levels were too low
worth adding to next cycle at the very least

you've prob already had the appt by now but just wanted to say that it's highly unlikely that your clinic will be able to pinpoint anything wrong - unless it's glaringly obvious like blocked tubes/large fibroids/'faulty' sperm, it seems that the majority of people are 'unexplained'/just unlucky etc
I know this isn't helpful to hear, but I found it helped me to manage my expectations a bit   

I would get level 1 immunes done by GP as far as possible, then if any indicators of potential problems (and/or you have any of the 'signs' of immune issues - see agate's fab FAQ for details) get level 2's done privately (GP won't do) and see if that's where the problem lies
alternatively see if your clinic will do one cycle for you using a basic immune protocol such as steroids, clexane, aspirin - this may be the small change you need along with the progesterone

best of luck   
Suitcase
x


----------



## kizzi79

Thank you for all the messages - really helps to know you are all out there willing me on   .

Well where to start...

I asked about the embryo quality and was told they are concerned about the quality of my eggs - they all looked fine on collection this time and all fertilised but at day 5 - 1 had vacuoles (so classed as abnormal), 2 had four cells, 2 had eight cells and of those transferred one was a morula and the other an early blastocyst - therefore combined with the data from my last cycle (where after egg share I had 4 eggs, 2 fertilised and only one made it to 4 cells) they feel something must be wrong as embryos are not developing normally   . Said she did not feel I needed to move to donor egg yet (as at least getting eggs that fertilise) - but it is likely many cycles may be needed for success.

She was not keen on immune testing - suggested if i was really keen I could get Lupus anticoagulant, phospholipid antibodies and cardiolipin done (as my mum had suffered a PE in the past). She cannot tell/advise the GP to test me as not clinically indicated until I have 3 failed ivf cycles   .

She doesn't want to change my progesterone support (from Crinone) as there is no clinical evidence this would help.

She did not feel supplements would help egg quality and does not feel treatment with clexane/steroids/asprin/etc is of any use in my situation.

She will discuss a change in protocol (from long protocol to short) with embryologists - but does not think this would neccesarily make a difference as they felt i responded well to the drugs.

She ended the session wishing me luck and advising me to consider counselling and adoption before coming back.

Not really sure how to feel    - had to go back to work straight after and don't think the enormity has hit yet that the chances of success just plummeted - but am trying to rationalise that nothings changed - the only difference is i know there is something wrong with my eggs (which was one bit i hadn't obcessed about as had always felt i got a good fertilisation rate).

So over to you ivf guru types - any advice or insights?

Thanks and sorry to whinge, love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Krissi       I must admit I was a slightly speechless when I read your post.  She doesn't seem to have given you a way ahead or is that me reading it wrong?
As your mum suffered a PE (I have too) I'm surprised you've not been asked to have clotting tests done before now?  Some conditions are hereditary.  
Coco had problems in the past - turned out it was more of a donor issue .. from what I remember .... Might be worth touching base with her hun.
I was going to use gestone this cycle - but didn't, in all honesty I always get to OTD on cyclogest so decided what if I got a BFP I'd start then.  
I hope someone can come along with words of wisdom honey.  I did try DHEA for a while - is that worth a go?
Take care


Mini xx


----------



## indekiwi

Krissi,

Speechless with Mini, and trust me, neither of us are the speechless type.    

My one, best suggestion to you is to have a consultation with a different clinic.  Get a second opinion.  I don't care how good your current clinic is considered to be.  Take as much information as you can gather from all your previous cycles and head elsewhere to a clinic that gets strong reviews. Not sure where you're based, and I've only had treatment in London but can recommend both CRM London and the London Fertility Centre.  Frankly, it doesn't sound like your consultant wants to budge from whatever protocol she's had you on but hasn't given any reason why this is the case.  Mini alluded to Coco's experience - and I'd suggest you get in touch as well, for a slightly different reason.  From memory, Coco's consultant was also, shall we say hesitant? - to consider other options, particularly with respect to the DS Coco was using.  

Chin up hun, it ain't over yet, and though adoption is an amazing thing to do, I'm not convinced it's an option you need to be pushed towards just yet.  

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

quick one as on phone but just to send   Krissi and to say I agree 100 percent with Inde - get a second opinion...your consultant isn't being helpful or anywhere near creative/agressive enough...

hang in there hun, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ha ha ha Inde - I do not know what you mean?  

Yes totally agree second opinion with - shall we say - a clinic that's a little bit more forward thinking.

Take care xx


----------



## morrigan

Krissi I can only echoe what the others say- I have heard that some clinics are very apposed to changing what they do as standard and I do know of others that have changed clincs and got the result they needed- I am a firm believer in the fact that different IVF drugs/protocol effect egg quality as can the point that they are harvested. I know it would seem a big step to change clinics but it might be just what you need. 

The tests shes talked about are in the level 1 immunes list and your GP will probably do them if you ask. Reference progesterone-the only way you will know if yours isn't high enough is by testing during a cycle- Ive learnt this through bitter experience! I think if you factor in your IUIs then it more than warrants an investigation.

Any how big hugs whilst your still getting your head around stuff- if you ever need a chat you know where I am xxx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Krissi - Your doc is really upbeat ain't she    I hope you aren't feeling too upset after all that.  I'm with the Change Clinic Brigade, if it's not working something needs to be changed.  I would also agree that you deserve some further investigation because of all these attempts.  Nothing to loose if your GP will do your level 1's.  I'm thinking of pushing for level 1's because of the miscarriages, more of a precaution.  I'll be out of work by the time I go for tx (although fingers crossed for fab new job).  It'll be awkward getting time off if I'm new somewhere.

Natclare - Hope your conversation with your bf goes well and he has a change of heart.  Love the comment of 'your ovaries don't know when your birthday is'.  You're a fair bit younger than me and I've put off tx for boys but on a really clear headed day I wonder what I've been doing with the last 8 years.  You'll know yourself what's right for you.

Thanks Minnie for the timings.  I'm not doing quite so well.  Still off work and getting a persistent dull pain all the time.  Very boring.  I hope it isn't going to set me back.  Consultant thinks bruising on my uterus and to take it very easy.  So doing nothing but knitting for the next few days.  The hound will be very impressed!  

Hope everyone else is well 
 Diesy xx


----------



## Rose39

Krissi - poor you hun, there are lots of things your consultant should be suggesting! Have you had your thyroid function tested? Your TSH levels should be between 1 and 2 for IVF which is different from what the NHS recommends as "normal". Have you had a saline sonogram or a 3D scan of your uterus to rule out whether you have any issues with the shape of your uterus that are preventing implantation?

I'd get the level 1 immune tests done, plus the hidden C test and the TNF-alpha tests - expensive but cheaper than more rounds of IVF where you're being directed down a standard protocol route. My immune results for NK cells were normal, but I have high levels of TNF alpha which cause high levels of inflammation in my blood and prevents implantation - high levels of TNF-alpha can also affect egg quality. Some ladies on Dr Gorgy's thread have had IVF issues and then discover that they've had hidden C for years. 

I'd also look at nutrition and supplements - eating very healthily and taking a good vitamin (plus omega 3 oils. Co-enzyme Q etc) can benefit your general health, not just help with chances of IVF success.  

Someone like Dr Gorgy can work alongside your clinic - my clinic in Cape Town weren't advocates of immune testing but were ok for me to work with Dr G in parallel, and my current NHS hospital is the same. 

Hope this helps! 

Rose xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Krissi,

Hope you are feeling a bit better today and that the girls have cheered you up.  I know it must seem really daunting either having tests done and/or changing clinics if that's what you decide.  I really feel for you on the back of your bfn    It's really good that you are young and you have time to solve these issues        I think the girls have come up with some proper good solutions to get you sorted but give yourself a little time to let the good stuff come to the top.  I know if I run around trying to solve everything at once I just end up like a headless chicken.  So take it easy on yourself.

I took my quotes down, seemed like a good idea at the time   but then I went to bed worried you might think I thought you were insane or stupid, obviously NEITHER of those.  I do like the Einstein one though   

Thinking of you  
Diesy xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi    . I think that you should at least get some of the basic immune tests done. If it weren't for being proactive and getting a few done by my GP after my first failed IVF, my clinic would have happily let me carry on with another cycle, whereas it turned out that I had high ATAs and needed steroids   . Other than that, I agree with what the others have said and get a consultation elsewhere. Good luck hun   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Matilda7

Krissi - I'm still a newbie to this, but I'm going to agree with everyone else who's suggested getting a second opinion.  The doctor you've seen does seem very negative and unwilling to rethink the treatment.

I got my AMH test result today - it's 40 - the doctor said that's good but can anyone explain what it really means?  What's considered "normal"?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Matilda - great news - with an AMH of 40 I'd be doing cartwheels .. naked ... honest!   

http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

Hope that helps..

It basically is saying your ovarian reserve is very good and you would respond well to fertility drugs - tbh with an AMH like that I'd personally try IUI first...

  

Mini xx

/links


----------



## morrigan

Great news Matilda - Amh sounds brilliant I  can't remember if you've had scan yet as higher amh needs pcos ruling out. your clinic will have to be gentle with Your stims to avoid ohss. I reckon you stand an excellent chance of it working quickly and well. I'd be considering Iui to.


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone - thank you   .

I think at the mo i still feel a bit numb - feels like its happening to someone else. Can't really make a reasonable long term plans yet but am starting by tring to get level 1 immunes done at the GP - or failing that at least the ones the clinic suggested and thyroid function.

It means a lot you are all here supporting me (and able to understand!). Thank you all for your advice and sharing your personal experiences   

Love Krissi  xx

PS Diesy didn't think you were questioning my sanity with your quotes - i'm a bit of a quotes person too (especially when teaching students and health care assistants)


----------



## Diesy

Mini - I had a look at your link - yikes that wee dude in the corner is scary!

Matilda - AMH, someone told me there are two scales recently, I guess that's on Mini's link.  My brain mush right now so it's not a good time to look.  

Kissi - must be the teaching background, we love other people to agree with us   Good news on getting the tests done, think that's a good step forward.  I'll go put my quotes back in now that I haven't offended anyone 

Diesy xx


----------



## Matilda7

Thanks for the link Mini.  Just done some googling myself and realised that 40 seems quite high, although it doesn't come in the official "high" category.  Morrigan - I had my scan the same day they took the blood for the AMH test and the doctor said everything looked good.  He didn't seem to have any concerns about the AMH result, but I'll make sure I have a chat with them about the risk of OHSS.  From what I've just been reading, I'll probably end up having quite a low dose of drugs when stimming?  Or having a short protocol?

I have considered IUI in the past but am now really attached to the prospect of egg sharing, for various reasons really.


----------



## Betty-Boo

As someone who requires donor eggies - I'm in total awe of anyone who egg shares ..     to you.  


All the best


Mini xx


----------



## natclare

Hi all - Just back from the egg sharing open evening at Lister last night, answered a number of questions I had actually and was really helpful. Looking forward to getting started with my egg share / egg freeze. But I'm still not sure when I can sit down to talk about this with my bf. We have a birthday, holiday and Christmas and I don't want to spoil any of that with depressing chat of us breaking up. But there again don't want to spring it on him in the first week of January! Hmmm I so don't want to have this conversation...  

A msg for Matilda ... As you probably already know the chances are much better (40-50% I think) with IVF compared to (9% I think) with IUI, plus if you egg share you receive your IVF free of charge. I met a nice lady last night ff name joanne7 who is basically exactly the same as you, also young, it might be worth pinging her a mesage as you're both in the same boat.

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone   

Am gradually getting my head around things and was after some advice. Am thinking of going for a second opinion - potentially just to look at past and current treatment plans and see if i'm ok at current clinic or if need to move. I wondered if anyone had any recommendations on where best to go? (Am based in suffolk but prepared to travel for an opinion).

Thanks, Krissi xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oo Krissi - can't help hun .. is it worth looking at the East Anglia Board?? Bourne Hall seems to be popular.  
So glad you're going for a second opinion.


Lou-Ann - how are you??     


   
Mini xx


----------



## morrigan

I would day one of the care clinics I think there are a few on hear that have used them.  I cant remember whether you are looking to egg share or not now?


----------



## kizzi79

Thanks Mini and Morrigan

I am initially hoping (unless recommended not to) to try once more with own eggs. (Am currently with Bourn Hall Colchester - they have been really good in so many ways - despite recent frustrations, but just feel for peace of mind i need to see if there are other things i should be doing)

Krissi  xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ah - good old Colchester .. used to live near there ... Yes the Care Clinics seem to have a good rep too.
Mini xx


----------



## morrigan

Just had quick thought krissi have you looked at who's exhibiting at fertility show this year - you might be able to have a free chat with someone ?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi, can't help with the clinic I'm afraid, but I hope that you get a clear way forward from your second opinion   

Mini, I'm doing okay thanks   . Day 4 of D/R and no side effects yet!  Hope you are okay    

Marra, how are you?

Hope everyone else on here is okay   


Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

hello

Krissi - hope you find a clinic you are happy with. It sounds like getting a second opinion is a very good idea.

LouAnn - hi! - I'm ok thanks - I am doing a new downregging med for this DEIVF which is just one shot which gradually turns everything off I think. It's making me feel pretty exhausted (but then again that could be continually not going to bed early enough...) I will be going for my treatment in November. I hope you are doing well so far too, and are feeling ok about doing the treatment - I think its completely natural if you are not too excited about it - maybe you can just quietly take it one day at a time and see what each day brings...

Diesy - hope you are feeling better soon

Hi Mini  

Marra
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just popping in to say hi to Lou-Ann       honey - thinking of you xx


Marra - how's it going? November's nearly here!      


Big hello and    to all


Mini xx


----------



## Minnie35

Krissi, just been catching up with your posts - you poor thing! It's horrid feeling uncertain about what's wrong and whether you're on the right track. I hope you get the answers you want. I wish I could help with clinics there but only know about Manchester and London. Lots and lots of       .


Hiya Lou-Ann and Marra, hope the D/R is going OK        


Lots of love xxx


----------



## Singlemummy

New to this site! 42 and single through choice (post 4 year battle to get my little boy and I away from domestic violence and will never risk that again!   Adorable 6 year old, IVF (ICSI) in November. Endometriosis for 20 years! Loving our new life and hoping very much to extend our family!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Mini    . Thanks for looking in on me and sending some    . I'm doing ok   . D/R jabs are going okay and I only have a bit of a fuzzy head and feel more tired than usual, so not too bad on the side effect front   . How are you doing hun?   

Marra, hope you are doing okay   . D/R seems to make me feel more tired too, so you're not on your own   . Fingers crossed that it will all be worth it, for both of us   .

Hi Minnie, thanks for your      too. Hope you are okay   

Singlemummy, welcome to the boards   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

It's all happening in November 

  Welcome to FF Singlemummy - good tuck with your upcoming IVF  
  Glad to hear your having fun d/r ing , Lou-Ann  
  Howz it going Marra?

  Anybody else having fun?
  Still here, scuffing feet along the ground...ho hum...


----------



## natclare

Hello! Hope everyone is well. I'm not well and stuck in bed. Perhaps not the best time to have "the chat" but explained to my bf what I've been up to so far last night and, all things considered, it went ok. It's so amazing to love someone this much but so disappointing not to be on the same "children" page at all. Still have no idea what life holds for me but I have the support to do all the medical bits and pieces next year so that's a good thing. Just wondering if having children will ever become the be all and end all for me. It's not now, but obviously playing on my mind, hence trying to get a bit prepared just in case.... 

Hi to everyone and welcome to singlemummy x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi natclare - what a dilemma! I take it you're planning on using DS and not your partners? Might be worth posting on the Donor Board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

I'm sure there are a few there with partners who are better placed to advise you.
All the best for your egg share - as someone who requires DE, I'm always in awe of those who donate.
  

Mini xx


----------



## Minnie35

Hang in there Diesy! I can't wait till you get to start all the fun again in January    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Matilda7

Natclare - glad that "the talk" went OK for you.  Also, thanks for the introduction to Joanne7. 

I've had my counselling and further blood tests now, and should be able to do my egg share cycle in January!  Discussed my high-ish AMH with the clinic and they confirmed what I had thought about me probably having a lower dose of stimming drugs.

Was feeling really happy that it's all going smoothly so far, then out of nowhere had a mini meltdown tonight over money, not for treatment but for the ongoing costs of raising a child.  It's not like I haven't already worked it all out - I have and even though it'll be tight, I know that I can manage.  I suppose it's just starting to feel a lot more real and a bit of irrational panic's setting in! xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons

Hi Matilda7
I am due to start eggshare in Jan too and this will be my 2nd,my first resulted in my beautiful little boy 4mths ago.
I to had the same worries and fears, these to were more esculated when i was pregnant but you do manage and will manage,even if every thing was ok i would find somthing to worry over.

Try and enjoy this experiance and look forwards to your little bundle everything will be ok sending lots of 

katiex


----------



## kizzi79

Hi all

How are you Lou Ann - have been thinking of you   .

Welcome to the boards singlemummy   .

Glad all went well  with the "chat" Natclare   .

AFM - spoke with the embryologist yesterday - they are taking my case to a multidisiplinary meeting where they discuss difficult cases. But current plan is to...
- change to a short protocol with cetrotide stims, 
- to leave the progesterone support as crinone gel (as they feel there is no evidence that a change to gestone etc would help), 
- to test for cardiolipin, phospholipid antibodies and lupus anticoagulant (as i pushed for immune testing - these are the only tests my clinic will do in relation to this), 
- to replace embryos on day 2 as they feel they are fragile and thus more prone to damage from being in the artificial environment of the lab. 
She feels that if no success with these changes there would be little point in continuing treatment with own eggs   . 

Feel in such a mess, and having a hard time at work at the mo too. Just feel angry at the world and simply don't know what to do to feel better   . Can't imagine not having another go, but equally if little chance don't know if i can go through yet another disappointment. Sorry to constantly whinge!! I know so many of you have had similar probs too. Sorry   

Love to all, Krissi xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

krissi -   
I'd insist on gestone hun, can't hurt and makes no diff to them I'd have thought - it may not solve things but at least you will know you have tried it
If you can afford it I would get some additional immunes done too 
If you get good fertilisation (you do it seems) I am confused why they are convinced its an egg quality issue?
on phone so can't post properly, will pop back tomorrow
hang in there
Suitcase
x


----------



## agate

krissi: you might want to have a look at the ivf bit of my immunes faq?  and maybe try empirical treatment with steroids/clexane - but also try and rule out level 1 immune issues e.g, thyroid problems that can affect egg quality - and consider some of the supplements that are suggested to help egg quality?

If you started bleeding before OTD I would definitely be insisting on having crinone before ET and then adding gestone after ET - bleeding before OTD could be a sign of anti-hormonal immune activity - there is a gestone section in my immunes faq too.

best wishes

A x


----------



## morrigan

Krissi- Its early days after you BFN hun- There probably isnt anything that you can do to make it hurt less - wish I could wave a wand for you xx but when you feel up to it I would def hit the investgations with leave no stone unturned- its hard to get the mental energy to look into one thing when things are tough and it is alot of chasing and fighting to get other tests but it will be worth it. 

I'd echo what the others said about gestone- its only by testing my prog levels whilst cycling I discovered it didnt matter how many pessarys/ crinone etc  i shoved up !  my levels just dropped- gestone is the only thing that worked.

Dont apologise - your not winging- just having a tough time and thats what we are here for- if you ever need a real time chat just pm me.


----------



## Rose39

Krissi, 

Agate and Suity have given great advice, I was going to suggest additional immune testing including TNF-alpha and thyroid function tests, plus the hidden C test - Agate's excellent FAQ gives more details! I'd also insist on Gestone - I bled before test date with pessaries but not with Gestone. 

It seems like the advice you're being given by the clinic is very conservative - if you only have a couple of embryos then many clinics would prefer them to go back on day 2, but if you have several then usually it's at least day 3 so they can evaluate which ones are the best to put back. 

What level of stimms are your clinic suggesting?

It feels as though they are pushing you in the direction of donor eggs without exploring all options at this stage. 

Sending you a big hug hun, it's such a tough process but I'd also suggest getting a second opinion, particularly from a clinic that has good success rates with ladies who've needed to have a few attempts before it has worked!     

Rose xx


----------



## GIAToo

Krissi - can't to what the others have said (which I agree with), but wanted to send you some     
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Krissi hun big    . I can't add to what the others have said either. Have you thought about a second opinion? Maybe worthwhile if you feel that you aren't getting the support you need from your current clinic.

Thanks for asking after me too. I am doing ok   . I had my baseline scan this morning and all was good to start stims   . Back in for follicle scan next Friday and if all has gone to plan, EC should be the following Monday   .

Hello to everyone else   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Lou-Ann, good luck!        


Krissi, I have nothing to add either - push for gestone as there is just too much anecdotal evidence out there suggesting it makes a real difference for some women (including me) and investigate the immunes side of things further (not something I know much about but again, there is too much anecdotal evidence for - and subsequent babies born to - many women who have previously had multiple BFNs).  Above all else, please get a second opinion from another consultant - so many clinics seem to be wedded to their own protocols and they seem unable to adapt these for clients who don't get a positive outcome.  Hang in there.     


A-Mx


----------



## bingbong

Awww Krissi           , I hope that they come up with a good, more positive plan for you but others have given you some good suggestions. I definately think that a second opinion is a good idea. 

Lou-Ann good luck with stims            

bingbong x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hello Lou-Ann   
I didn't realise you were going for IVF again - the very best of luck     

Take care  
OneStep


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann wishing the best of luck for this cycle         

 
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann -          fingers toes and anything else I can manage are crossed!!


Mini


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you for the    &    ladies   . I will keep you all posted   .

Marra, how are you doing? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

hi Lou Ann, Diesy, and everyone!

I'm ok thanks for asking. I've started the oestrogen pills last week which I take until a scan next Monday, then go out to the Czech republic on 12th November. I'm finding I almost don't want to think too much about this cycle; there has been quite a lot to sort out because of having treatment abroad, but mentally I keep wanting to forget about it now; think it's a bit of self preservation in case it doesn't work. But this week with the scan coming up maybe it will start to feel a bit more real...

Lou Ann - sending you lots of positive thoughts for some lovely follicles at your scan next week.

Marra
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fingers and toes crossed Marra - it's magical out there this time of year .. Get that real Christmassy feeling ..     
Mini xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Marra - totally understand you not wanting to think about things - I got like that - but I hope and    this is your time! Good luck hun   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Marra

Thanks v much Mini and Gia.    Just had a nice chat with my sister in law and told her about going abroad for treatment; she was also very supportive and said I sounded really positive about it - don't know if I was, but feel a bit more positive after she said that!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

xx


----------



## morrigan

Marra  Im getting excited for you-where are you staying?- im almost missing brno too !

Lou-ann- hope your double stabbing is going well!


----------



## Marra

thanks Morrigan - I'm staying at the Cyro. Will say hello to Brno for you! Hope you and bump are doing well, must not be long to go now.

xx


----------



## overDAbridge

Hello

 appologies for moonlighting on the singles board  

I've been advised to post here to get in touch with people using reprofit.

Im in a f/f couple and try to find out more about the clinic.

Any one who is happy to point me to the right link or chat to me about it / pass this link onto some one they think might be able to help

Pls do  

Kind regards,

Bridge x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Bridge - probably better off posting in the Czech board threads - Reprofit are unable to treat singles .. due to their    laws....  
Will send you a pm


Mini xxx


----------



## kizzi79

Hi everyone.

How is stimming Lou Ann? Hope there is lots of big fat follies growing   .

AFM...
GP has shocked me    and said yes to some blood tests on the nhs (well having consulted the partners and practice manager - but still well impressed   )!!!!! Happy to do tests for cardiolipin, phospholipid antibodies and lupus anticoagulant as advised by the clinic and will do TSH, T3 and T4 thyroid tests due to family history. (no go for AMH and other level 1 immunes, but these will certainly help.)
Am feeling generally brighter (with the odd moment   ) - now have my plan (i think   ) - am going to have these extra tests in case anything other than egg quality is off, check amh at clinic as they are worried about premature ovulatory failure due to low number and quality of eggs, if all ok have treatment with altered drug regime (and push for gestone - they are not keen, but feel by now i have played the game for long enough to push a little for what i want) and hopefully a consult somewhere else just to ensure nothing is being missed. Am thinking if this doesn't work I may look at adoption as for me I am unsure I can keep doing this if little chance of success. Am quite scarred at the prospect as am quite a private person and don't really fancy someone picking through the more difficult aspects of my life, but feel i personally feel i need to draw a line so if next treatment fails i can emotionally survive (with a back up plan in place!!). I am so in awe of those who keep going so long to get their dream! - but who knows getting off this rollercoaster may be harder than I think and may give donor FET abroad a go   

Well thats me! Thanks for listening, answers/suggestions/comments/etc (and suggestions of dr's you would recommend for a second opinion) all gratefully received   . Love Krissi xx


----------



## Diesy

Hi Krissi,

That's great news on the tests from your GP!  Well done.  I had a real meltdown this summer and was just about to chuck myself in the river    I set up the initial adoption meeting and it was really positive.  This back-up plan, if my op went wrong, really made me feel there was still a way forward    

Good luck!
Diesy xx


----------



## jenjen1

Hi Girls,

Can anyone help? I have a question about taking crinone during and after IVF/FET. As u can see from my signature I get a BFP so am still taking crinone every night, so I've been taking it for a month now. I hope it's not TMI but does anyone else get that clogged up feeling? I have medium-length nails & it is uncomfortable to try to clear it out. any suggestions? Thanks.x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies

Marra, glad that your sister in law is being supportive   . How are you feeling now? Not long now, have got everything crossed for you   .


Krissi, great to hear that you have got your GP to do some tests for you   .  I hope that it flags something really simple to sort out and your next cycle is the one that brings you your dream    . Can't help with the Dr for a second opinion though, sorry.


Jenjen, congratulations on your bfp   . Sorry I haven't used crinone so can't help you with that one, hopefully someone who has will be along shortly to advise.


AFM, I had my follie scan this afternoon and on the right I have [email protected] 30mm, which  probably won't be any good by EC, 3 over 10mm & 4 at or below 10mm, and on the left I have 7 above 10mm & 4 at or below 10mm. Lining is 9.5mm, the best it has ever been   . So I am all set for EC at 11am on Monday. Just    that my LO or LOs is amongst them   .

Hello to anyone I've missed   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann            and some more            


Mini xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Krissi - can't remember where you are located, but I've heard good things about the consultants at CARE in Nottingham - might be worth a try?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jenjen - i was on cyclogest, so when it felt a bit 'orrible I'd change to  for a couple of days ... Not sure what's best with crinone ...

some info here:
http://www.crinoneusa.com/patients/faqs.html

States best off applying in morning to reduce the 'build up'

   and big congrats on your BFP

Mini xx

/links


----------



## jenjen1

thanks Mini Minx - that was very helpful. I didn't know there was a link to FAQ!.x


----------



## Marra

JenJen - congrats on your BFP - hope you get the crinone issue sorted.

Lou-Ann-  hi! - that sounds like a great amount of follies you have on the go; all going in the right directions for a good egg collection on Monday. I'll be thinking about you...  I am feeling ok at the mo - have had a friend visiting all week and just waiting for another one arriving this weekend so they are very helpfully keeping me busy and positive. 

Krissi - brill you are managing to feel a bit brighter and are working out a plan of action - I think that does really help to have some kind of back up plan up your sleeve; makes you feel a little more in control of this difficult journey.

Have a good weekend everyone

Marra
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Mini and Marra   

Marra, glad that you have been able to keep yourself busy entertaining friends. Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## morrigan

for tommorrow lou ann


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Morrigan, I'll keep you posted   
x


----------



## some1

LouAnn - sending you loads of      for tomorrow

Some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann            for tomorrow.  I know it'll be strange honey   , but so worth it! 2012 is going to be a wonderful year ... Can feel it in my bones.


Mini xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww thanks Mini   . Hope you are okay   

Thank you too Some1   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

good luck Lou-Ann, will be thinking of you tomorrow   
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## jenjen1

Good luck for tomorrow Lou-Ann. I hope you've arranged to take the time off & have some painkillers at hand. I did not know to do either for my IVF & foolishly suffered for the next 4 days. Sounds like your follies are ripe & ready. Try to relax & think good thoughts. keep us posted x


----------



## Roo67

good luck for tomorrow lou - ann

r x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

GOOD LUCK LOU ANN X


----------



## Diesy

Add me to the       list Lou-Ann!   to the follies, hope they all have the Can Can attitude for the dish action   xx

Hi to everyone else  xx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - hope you get  bumper crop of eggs today and then there is some fab action in the lab tonight!          

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Teela

Hope all went ok Lou-ann?

Teela
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi ladies, thank you all for you good luck wishes and     . I got 7 eggs   . I just hope that they are getting down n dirty with those little soldiers   . Will update you all after the call tomorrow   

Marra, how did your scan go?

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Down and dirty .. ooo forgotten what that's all about!       


      Lou-Ann 


Mini xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

You're not on your own     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Oh! I've got a song for this!

    ​Lou-Ann and ?
sitting in a Petri dish:
K-I-S-S-I-N-G
First comes EC,
then comes ET,
then comes Clear Blue with very good betas climbing every daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay​   

I know it looks like they are swimming backwards but they are gaining speed for a hand break turn towards eggie. (I know so much about IVF  )

 Lou-Ann 
Diesy xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Diesy, you have just made me laugh out loud     . Glad you pointed that out about the sperm though, I would have been a bit concerned had they really been swimming backwards   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Diesy

Maybe the eggie is downwind   Hopefully they are getting jiggy with it  

   Go eggies!     

Take it easy now, doing a bit of extra dusting   for you.
Diesy xx

PS  Seven is good, yer gonna need another 3 of these wee dudes


----------



## kizzi79

Wooo hooo Lou Ann               

Hope their getting giggy    -    for lots of strong healthy embies

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## Marra

Fab you have 7 eggs Lou-Ann - I'm so glad it's gone well. 

Diesy I love your song!

I had the lining scan today which was seems fine - 12mm - bit worried it might get too thick now but hopefully Reprofit will be emailing soon to say if I need to adjust the oestrogen dosage. I paid for a private scan rather than the previous NHS clinic ones I've had before and my goodness what a difference in terms of the state of the art equipment at the private clinic - quite depressing really that the NHS clinic doesn't have these facilities.

Marra
xx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-Ann - great news on your eggs!     

Marra - good luck for your trip to Reprofit!    

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Diesy

Gosh Marra, not long for you!  Great stuff, soon we'll be singing the song for you, we can change the words, not set in stone    With all this time on my hands I can probably come up with something equally amazing    When do you go?

Diesy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo Marra - what a lovely jubbley snuggly duvet you have in there!!      Mini xx


----------



## Minnie35

Lou-Ann    - FAB that you got 7 eggs - hope there's lots of action in that petri dish tonight!


Great news about the scan Marra, speak soon xxxx


Diesy    that's the best song yet - how you doing?   x


Hello to everyone (gosh I've been crap logging on since school started again - I must have a good ol' read and catch up on all the threads!)


Minnie xxxx


----------



## Diesy

Minnie - Funny was just thinking tonight about checking up on you.  I'm still waaaaaiting.  Not been too well    I want some action!  Counting the days    It's good to hear everyone else is doing well, long may it continue!   How's yooooooooou? ? ? 

 Diesy xx

PS  My job went away so "I need a dollar dollar, a dollar is what I need"    All tunes tonight


----------



## Marra

Thanks guys! I am off on the plane on Sat 12th, with my mum for company!

Marra
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, glad that your scan went well, what a lovely lining for your embies to snuggle into   

Minnie, I was beginning to wonder where you had gone and if everything was okay, so glad to see you post   

Thanks for all the good luck wishes. I had the call about an hour ago and only 2 have fertilised, so they will be going back in tomorrow afternoon. I know it only takes one and it is hard not to make comparisons with my last cycles, but I have to admit that I am not feeling very positive at the moment. I just hope that these 2 embies prove me wrong and stick around   

Hope everyone else is ok   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann sweetie - Fred n Ginger will be back where they belong ... Sending lots of     vibes - on iPhone so a little difficult to post.
Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Diesy

Lou-Ann - big   hang in there.  Maybe not having great expectations is a good thing.  Lots of success stories with just a couple of eggs.  Doing lots of virtual hand holding from here        I'm not going to speak to the eggies though...until they behave themselves.  Reward the good and ignore the bad, works with the dog (also students).  They can have a biscuit when they are good  

Diesy xxx


----------



## morrigan

Lou ann said it by text but i am a big fan of the magic number two !      

You will be PUPO before you know it- and they will be snuggling down.


----------



## kizzi79

Popping in to see how everything went Lou Ann - really hoping these are the ones     

Wishing you all the best Marra - Reprofit seem to have lots of good luck so hoping for the best   

AFM am off work today as had bloods this morning and off to adoption information evening later.

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you for the     ladies    , hope you are all right   .

Krissi, hope your bloods went ok and hope you get lots of useful info from tonights meeting.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Hi all

Just dropping in to send some positive vibes for those of you about to hit the 2WW or undergoing treatment.  Big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Marra

loads of positive thoughts to you and your little embies Lou-Ann. 

Thanks Krissi. Hope your evening went well.

Love
Marrax


----------



## Lou-Ann

Well, I am now PUPO with 2 x 5 cell embies   . Bring on the 2ww madness   

Marra, not long till you join me   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Lou-ann!

A-Mx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-ann - congratulations on being PUPO!    Hope the 2WW isn't too mad and this is your time       

GIA Tooxxxx


----------



## Minnie35

Fab Lou-Ann - sending sooooooooooo much baby-making energy your way through the ether! I hope these are the ones. I only had one that made it to ET in the end - it can still work!        


Yes sorry I've been useless on ff - ever since school started again in September I've been doing a zombie impression as soon as I get home, followed by bed by 8.30 some nights! Rock on.  But things are going fine and I'm still feeling so lucky.


Goooooooooooooooooooood luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Marra, and I hope you and your mum are able to make it a nice visit too.


Krissi how was the adoption evening? Hope all went well with the bloods.


Diesy it's so flippin' crap that you're still not feeling well.   You deserve a big spell of luck and happiness - may it be just around the corner. This one's for you.


What a year you've had had had,
You're fab - and you've not gone (more) mad mad mad,
Just think how nice it'll be when you look back to this time...
...when you have your new fab job and are feeling so fime
(Nothing like inventing a word for the sake of a rhyme!)
...and a baby bump growing so healthily it's making you say "BLIME!"
... and you finally feel it's all been worth the hassles
...coz it will happen, and you deserve it, even if you wear tassles!


I really hope you feel better soon lovely.


Love Minnie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marra

Congrats Lou Ann - sending you loads and loads of luck    

Thanks so much Minnie - I will keep you posted!!!
My goodness we have such poetic skill on this board - loving it!

Marra
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou - Ann and the famous 2!!  Fred and Ginger!!


Take very good care       


Lots more             to all those about to join Lou-Ann


Big big hugs Mini xxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Inde, Gia2, Minnie, Marra and Mini   .

Minnie, it's no wonder you are needing to go to bed early with all that creative thought going on   

Marra, how are you doing?   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, have a safe flight today and all the best for transfer     

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

Thanks so much Lou-Ann! I'll be off to the airport soon and ready to see what awaits in Brno... I hope you are doing ok in the 2WW and you're managing to have some nice treats to help make the time pass.   
Marra
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sooo jealous Marra - its lovely over there this time of year ... so Christmassy ... and I hate Christmas!     


Safe flight - fingers n toes crossed..


Mini xxx


----------



## Diesy

Minnie - ohmygollygosh!  You have no idea how much that cheered me up!    Absolutely love it!  Feeling quite special *scuffing shoes & bashful*  Glad to hear you are doing so well    Great news.  I think I did too much early on, that's why I'm not fixed yet.  I must PM you my   for Outstanding Achievement of FF Singles Poetry.  We can have our own Oscars/Baftas or ... 

Marra - I hope your trip is eventful in a predicable way    

Lou-Ann - got lots crossed for you doll.      

Hi to everyone else, hope yer all just smashin  

Diesy xx


----------



## Marra

hi from Brno! Just a quicky to say all is going well here; my embryos are developing well it seems and I'm set for ET on Tuesday. I'm enjoying Brno too, and saying hello to the city from all the lovely FF ladies who've been there!

Marra
xx


----------



## Diesy

Great news Marra - enjoy yourself, sounds like the perfect time of year to visit according to Mini   Hi to the embies, hope they are being good   xx


----------



## morrigan

Sounds good Marra - good luck for Tuesday - take a camera to take picture of embie if you want one.

How are you lou-ann ?


----------



## silverbird

Good luck Marra and Lou-ann!


----------



## jenjen1

Good luck to all ladies going thru ET today!x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, good to hear from you, that's great news about your embies. Good luck for ET tomorrow    

Diesy, thanks for the     . You've got to get your peotry cap on now after Minnie's latest verse   

Morri, I'm ok thanks   , not feeling anyway at the moment - self preservation!! Back to work tomorrow   . Not long for you now   , how exciting!!!   

Thanks Silverbird   

Hope everyone else is okay   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Marra

hello everyone

Thanks for all the good wishes for my ET. I've had 2 embies transferred and it was all very easy and seemed to go well. I saw them on the screen which was really lovely, although was too slow on the uptake to manage to take a photo of them with my feet in the stirrups, but thanks for the advice Morrigan. Maybe next time I'll be more organised, although of course hope there is not a next time! Now I have one more morning left in Brno so will drink yet more delicious hot chocolate before heading home, with 2 extra passengers on board and everything crossed.

Lou-Ann - how are you doing? I have everything very much crossed for you too.

Love
Marra
xx


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations on being PUPO- I didnt take one either ! You wont need to go back- enjoy the hot chocolate!


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, congratulations on being PUPO! Enjoy your last morning in Brno and have a safe journey home with your precious cargo. Hope the 2ww flies by for you and brings you good news   .

I'm doing okay, apart from the insomnia that seems to have hit this morning, have been awake for ages already   . I can see an afternoon nap coming on   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Minnie35

Well done Marra and welcome back!  Got everything crossed for you! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise W-H

Hello there,
Is it okay to ask a quick question - noticed the thread this evening and am very new so not sure how it all works!  Just wanted to know where everyone is going for donor sperm - I've been looking at London Sperm Bank but any advice welcome - so glad to see so many successes by the way!
Thanks!
Louise


----------



## morrigan

Welcome Louise= you'll find a real variety on here=some of us have used uk clinics sperm banks some have imported  to clinics in uk using european/american sperm banks some have had treatment abroad to. Guess it depends what you want- are you just starting out with your treatment or still at the researching stage?


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Been out of the singles loop recently but Lou-Ann a belated good luck two you and hope you are keeping sane

Marra congrats on Being PUPO.

Louise lovely to see someone else joining our motley crew. Welcome.

Love to all

xxxx


----------



## Marra

Thanks Fraggles and Mini     

I'm back in the UK now and hoping so much that it's worked, but the 2WW is playing its usual up and down tricks. 

Welcome Louise. I've used sperm from Cryos in Denmark; there are a couple of places there, plus Xytex in America. I don't have experience of the UK ones but I'm sure others do.

Marra
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Fraggles, hope you are okay   

Marra, glad that you are back home. When is your test date? 

I'm not doing too bad, am putting any symptoms that I have at the moment down to the cyclogest and prednisolone. 

Louise, welcome to the boards   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lou-Ann ... All still crossed this end     


Mini xxx


In fact everything is doubly crossed for Marra too! I'll look a right plank in a mo trying to walk!!      


Mini xxx


----------



## Mifi

Lou-Ann & Marr congrats with being PUPO    lots of         for you


----------



## Diesy

Good look Mini!  Ouchie!

Good luck Lou-Ann and Marra, we need some happy news, I've decided this is it.  But, really, wishing you both a lovely +ve this trip.

Diesy xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Lou-Ann and Marra, so excited and hopeful for you.     When do you test?  xxx


----------



## Marra

Thanks Minnie, Mifi, Mini, Diesy, Lou Ann! My OTD is 29th November but not sure I'm going to last that long.... I am so scared of getting a negative, but also am not very positive that it's worked; well I just don't know really. I only know I want it to work so much! I think if it doesn't work then I've already decided I will try again; seems to help me to have a bit of a forward plan. 

Lou-Ann - hope you are doing ok and managing to get some sleep...

love 
Marra
x


----------



## morrigan

Marra I have to say reprofits otd always seem long to me- I was told 14 days since EC by immune consultant and i caved at 13 so I knew 5 days before reprofit OTD !


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you all for your    and  .

Marra, not many of us manage to hold out till OTD, and yours does seem like a long wait  . Hang on in there, have got everything crossed for you  .

Minnie OTD is Weds..............but I caved in this morning 12dp2dt and I got a ................... (whispers) BFP! It is still very early days and I am under no illusion that anything can happen. I just hope and  to anyone out there listening that this one is for keeps  . 

A happy, but equally terrified Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Whoop whoop whoop .......................shhhh..... a BFP ... 

Am so so happy for you honey xxxxx


----------



## Chowy

Lou Ann

Over the moon for you hon and wishing you a long, health and happy pregnancy sitting in a nice warm office   .

Lots of    for the coming weeks and months.

      Chowy and Pup. xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Mini and Chowy & Pup   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## jenjen1

well done Lou-anne! I tested early too & understand your caution...but look forward to seeing you on the singles waiting for 1st scan board! (it's a bit quiet there!)x


----------



## morrigan

Congratulations !! It was the chair wot did it !


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou_ann so thrilled for you XX


----------



## silverbird

congrats lou ann!


----------



## bingbong

Lol, definitely the chair   , I reckon that you'll be able to sell it on ebay. So pleased for you Lou-Ann                              


Marra                                


bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Lou-ann, wild and raucous applause just broke out in a house in the west country.        Very quietly, congratulations mate, that's fab news!

A-Mx


----------



## Marra

oh Lou Ann that is really great; I am very quietly so happy for you!! 

lots of love
Marra
xx


----------



## Teela

Lou Ann 

Quiet congrats   

Teela
x


----------



## Roo67

Yee Haaa - thats fab news Lou-ann

I can understand your caution, but enjoy that feeling - you got a    

R xx


----------



## Maya7

Quiet Congratulations Lou Ann ... but no less warm. Heres hoping the writing gets bigger and bigger as you do    
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Where's the '*like*' button - love that Maya .. so well put!! 

Mini xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you all so much ladies    

Marra, you're next hun     


xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Lou-ann - woo hoo     

Marra -          

GIa Tooxxx


----------



## upsydaisy

Wonderful news!     


Upsyxxx


----------



## lulumead

Yay, fantastic news LouAnn. Xxxxxxx

Good luck Marra. Xx


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations Lou Ann that is totally fab - best wishes for a happy healthy stress free (if quiet for the first few weeks) pregnancy   

Love Krissi xxx


----------



## wizard

Lou-Ann fantastic news     So very pleased for you.

Wizard xx


----------



## Sima

Congratulations Lou Ann.  I hope you got a stronger positive today (as no doubt your tested again).        I am very pleased for you.......wish you all the very best for the future.    Hang on in there little one.

Good luck Marra


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thanks Ladies   

Morrigan / BB, yes I think the chair may have had something to do with it too   . As from tomorrow it is officially mine   

Sima, believe it or not, I didn't test this morning, was too scared incase it came up with a different result. I have got to do the clinic's test in the morning and then phone them to let them know. Hope you are recovering well   

Maya, I hope you are right   

Inde, I hope that you didn't have the neighbours round complaining about the noise   

Marra, thinking of you hun, hope you are doing ok   

JenJen, hope your scan goes well tomorrow   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Really pleased I checked out this thread tonight! Over the moon for you Lou Ann - fingers and toes and everything else crossed for a happy and very healthy pregnancy!     
love Kylecat xxx


----------



## Marra

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies. I've not been able to resist the urge to do an early test, and I'm joining Lou-Ann in saying it's at the moment a BFP - very tentative though as it's just 7dp 5dt. Ooo I do feel pleased though but also scared that it will change over the next few days. Fingers crossed!

Marra
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Marra, that's fantastic news, congratulations   . Totally understand your cautiousness   . Sending lots of    sticky vibes to your LO!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Fraggles

Lou-Ann Way to go am delighted to read your news. 

Marra congratulations on your BFP even if you say it's only tentative.

xxx


----------



## jenjen1

wonderful news Marra & Lou-Ann! hope to hear re your confirmations soon.x


----------



## bingbong

Wonderful news Marra!!!! So pleased for you.


bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay!! Marra - I had a feeling you would!   


Take care


Mini xxx


----------



## GIAToo

Marra - that's great news    Take care now
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## morrigan

Yah Marra- sending you lots of sticky vibes! Hurray xx


----------



## Roo67

Well done Marra - I tested 7dp3dt too  


R x


----------



## indekiwi

Marra, woo hoo!!!!!!!  Brilliant news, so very pleased for you.  


A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

marra congratulations XX


----------



## bluprimrose

i can't tell you how happy i am to log on to see your good news lou-ann and marra - it's made me fee like this!:     .


sending lots of love from me & blubaby xxxx


----------



## some1

LouAnn and Marra - fantastic news!  Huge congratulations to both of you    

Some1

xx


----------



## Marra

Thanks so much everyone     

Marra
x


----------



## lulumead

Great news Marra...yippee..xx


----------



## silverbird

Oh Mara I'm so happy for you!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

marra and lou ann I am SO pleased for you both and sending lots of      for the wait to the first scan and beyond

Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Way to go Marra.  Congratulations.


----------



## Maya7

Congratulations Marra   


 
Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Thank you ladies   . I did the official clinic test this morning and it came up positive straight away   . Am happy, but think I will stay in denial until the first scan on the 14th Dec. Just    that I get that far and beyond this time   .

How are you doing Marra? Did you test again this morning? 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## jenjen1

Lou-ann, I knew it. congrats... hope to see you on singles waiting for 1st scan board soon with Marra!x


----------



## Marra

Thanks ladies for your support  

Lou-Ann that's fab the test is officially positive on your test day! Just need the time to speed by now till your scan. I did do another test today and it's coming up positive straight away but i've had just a tiny bit of spotting today and last night, so am anxious about that. I wish it was easy to do this! Fingers crossed for both of us.

Marra
x


----------



## Sima

Lou-Ann - well done on the BFP.  I just knew it would come up positive again.  So I am now sending you some positive vibes for 14th December.      
I'm doing just fine.  Thanks for asking after me.  I'm sat at home just loving daytime tv.


----------



## Sharry

New home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276408.


----------

